# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  [..إستضافة مشرف..] خيتي } أميرة المرح   ~  تفضلي ..

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*المهم هالموضوع الموضوع و ما فيه إن المشرف له الحق إن نهتم به أكثر 

كونه يدير قسم و يضع كل بصماته المميزة فيه

و احنا لازم نشجعهم و ندير بالنا عليهم

و نتابعهم و نتقرب منهم و نتعرف عليهم أكثر

مو بس قلنا للمشرفة لما عينت



أو المشرف لما عين 



بنستضيف كل 5 أيام من السبت إلى الأربعاء مشرف أو مشرفة 

و بنبدأ من القسم العام إلى تحت نعنوا بنمر على كل طاقم الإشراف 



و لازم يتواجد المشرف و لو عنده ظرف نخلي بدله واحد ثاني

بس نرجع له لاحقاً و الحين بتقولون طيب شنهو عليه و ويش بيسوي ؟؟



نفتح صفحة مخصصة له فيها اشوي مقدمة 

و يجي يتكلم لنا عن إهتماماته و نشاط قسمه

و المواضيع اللي يحسها مهمة و مميزة

و يبي أحد يشرف عليها يحط روابطها 



أيضاً يذكر الأعضاء النشيطين بقسمه

و مواضيعه اللي نزلهم و كيف الوضع بقسمه 

هل يحتاج شيء و ما هي طريقته لتطوره ووو

إذا عنده مواهب يذكرها و يحطها لنا و ما أحد يقاطعه 

و اللي يرد ينحذف رده و بعد ما يخلص إذا يبي المدير أو أحد إلاشراف*  
*أن يشكرهـ أوحتى الأعضاء إذا ودهم يشكرهم مشرفهم المميز* 

*و بعدها نفتح الصفحة لباقي المشرفين و الأعضاء 

حتى الكل يبدي رآيه فيه ووو*  
* 
أتمنى الفكرة تعجب الجميع و نرضي مشرفينا الأعزاء* *

طبعاً ملطوش مع بعض التعديلات البسيطهـ + أتمنى يعجبكم

+ماتكون الفكرهـ مكررهـ ،،

وبش

تحيآتوو




*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فكرره حلووه 
ياحلوش وياحلوو لطشااتش يااكرووزه
ننتظر التفااعل
متاابعه..

----------


## كبرياء

*فكـره حلووهـ كرزهـ ..؛
مميزهـ دآئمآ أنتي ..
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ .. 
ـكبريـآء*

----------


## فرح

طرح رااائع كروووعتك غاااليتي كــــــروووزه 
بس كل فضااايح :wink:  ههههههه 
يعطيك العااافيه ..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

فكره جدا حلوه



يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khozam

فكرة حلوة

الله يعطيك العافية وانشا الله نعرف عن مشرفينا الكثير

تحياتي كرزهــ

على الموضوع

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك العافيه كروزة*
* لطشه روووعه,,* 
*وبـج ـد مشرفينا يحتاجو هذا الأهتمام*
* كتشجيع>>لازم نكشخهم:-)*
* ماشاء الله عليهم,,مسؤليه كبيره على عاتقهم*
* بس هم قدها*
* تسلمي عـ الموضوع الروعة,,وحنا بنتظار المشرف*
* تح ــيـآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ماشاء الله عليش ياكروزهـ دايما مواضيعش حلوه ومميزه مثلش_ 

_يعطيش الف عافيه على اللطشه الاكثر من روعه_ 

_وبنتظار جديدك المتميز_ 
_ارق التحايا وأعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*فكرة متميزة جداً..*
*ولكني وددتُ لو الجميع هنا يكون له فرصة في الدخول والتعبير ..*
*عن هواياته واهتماماته  ..كما المشرف..*

*ولكن يبدو أن  الفكرة  آنذاك ستكون شبه مكررة..*

*على اي حال..*
*طرح رائع وفريد من نوعه..*

*يعطيك العافية غاليتي..*
*موفقةل لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكرره حلووه 
> ياحلوش وياحلوو لطشااتش يااكرووزه
> ننتظر التفااعل
> متاابعه..



*تسلمي واللهـ يالغلا  ومن ذووقكـ يالغلا ،،*

*الأحلى توآجدكـِ،،*

*يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ع الطلهـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *فكـره حلووهـ كرزهـ ..؛*
> *مميزهـ دآئمآ أنتي ..*
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
> *ـكبريـآء*



 
*الأحلى توآجدكـِ يالغلا  ،،،*

*والتميز بتوآجدكـِ يالغلا ،،*

*تسلمي ع الطلهـ الحلووهـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *طرح رااائع كروووعتك غاااليتي كــــــروووزه* 
> 
> *بس كل فضااايح ههههههه* 
> 
> *يعطيك العااافيه ..*



 
*الروعهـ بتوآجدكم يالغلا ،،*

*تسلمي والله ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ  وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*مآانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكره جدا حلوه
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه



 
*الأحلى توآجدكـِ يالغلا ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ع المرور ،،*

*لاعدمت التوآجد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *فكرة حلوة*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية وانشا الله نعرف عن مشرفينا الكثير*
> 
> *تحياتي كرزهــ*
> 
> 
> *على الموضوع*



 
*الأحلى خيوو توآجدكـ  ،،،*

*وإن شآء الله يتفاعلوو معنآ المشرفين  ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ*

----------


## نبض الحياه



----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يعطيك العافيه كروزة*
> 
> *لطشه روووعه,,* 
> *وبـج ـد مشرفينا يحتاجو هذا الأهتمام*
> *كتشجيع>>لازم نكشخهم:-)*
> *ماشاء الله عليهم,,مسؤليه كبيره على عاتقهم*
> *بس هم قدها*
> *تسلمي عـ الموضوع الروعة,,وحنا بنتظار المشرف*
> *تح ــيـآآآآآآآتي*



 
*يسلموو يالغلا ع التوآجد وربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمت طلتكم الحلوووهـ  ،،*

*وإن شاء الله الإشراف يتسآعدو إيانا ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> _ماشاء الله عليش ياكروزهـ دايما مواضيعش حلوه ومميزه مثلش_ 
> 
> _يعطيش الف عافيه على اللطشه الاكثر من روعه_ 
> _وبنتظار جديدك المتميز_ 
> _ارق التحايا وأعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_






*تسلمي والله يالغلا من ذووقش  ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه حبوبه ع التوآجد  ،،*

*ويعطيش ألف عافيه ع التوآجد  ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *فكرة متميزة جداً..*
> *ولكني وددتُ لو الجميع هنا يكون له فرصة في الدخول والتعبير ..*
> *عن هواياته واهتماماته ..كما المشرف..* 
> *ولكن يبدو أن الفكرة آنذاك ستكون شبه مكررة..* 
> *على اي حال..*
> ...



 
*تسلمي يالغلا ع التوآجد ،،*

*وإن شآء الله يكون عندكم وقت وتتسآعدو إيانا وتنورونآ  ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ع التوآجد  ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام    عليكم  


عزيزتي   


كروزهـ


مبدعة في  اختيارك  



اهنيك على الطرح 



انشاء الله نشوف تفاعل الجميع  


دمتي بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مساءكم ورد يالغلا* 

*وش ودكم نبدأ من إشراف العام وإلا من لمسة إبداع .؟؟*

*راح أنتظر أرائكم وإذا مالقيت ردود راح أبدأ من العام ،،*

*وشآكرهـ لكم توآجدكم يالغلا وتنويركم لموضوعي يالغلا ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> عزيزتي 
> 
> 
> كروزهـ
> 
> 
> ...



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*تسلمي يالغلا عَ التوآجد  ،،*

*وإن شاء الله أشوف إبداعآتكم يامشرفينآ معنا ،،*

*وربي يعطيكم ألف عافيه عَ التوآجد* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اني في رايي تبدأو من العام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمو خيتو على الأفكار الحلوه 
لا عدمناك 
والسموحه على التأخيرر

والفكره روووعه ما شاء الله 
بجد المشرفين والإداريين يحتاجوا الاهتمام من الاعضاء ايضاً كما احنا نحتااج التشجيع من المشرفين 

واني برأأئي ان تبدأي من الاشراف العام 

ويسلمو 
تحياااااتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
فكره حلوه .,, حركتات بركات لينا موضوع خاص  :amuse: 
تسلمو عالأهتمام.. من ذووقكم والله :embarrest:  
اني من رايكم بدو من فوق لتحت << على شان هي اخر شي يمديها  :nosweat:  
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو خيتو على الأفكار الحلوه 
> 
> لا عدمناك 
> والسموحه على التأخيرر 
> والفكره روووعه ما شاء الله 
> بجد المشرفين والإداريين يحتاجوا الاهتمام من الاعضاء ايضاً كما احنا نحتااج التشجيع من المشرفين  
> واني برأأئي ان تبدأي من الاشراف العام  
> ويسلمو 
> 
> تحياااااتي



 
*اللهـ يسلمك يالغلا  ،،*

*وتسلمي والله ع الطلهـ  ،،*

*وأكيد المشرفين لهم جزيل الشكر منا ع جهوودهم المبذولهـ ،،*

*ولو لا جهوودهم لمآ تطور المنتدى ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مرحبا
> 
> فكره حلوه .,, حركتات بركات لينا موضوع خاص 
> تسلمو عالأهتمام.. من ذووقكم والله 
> اني من رايكم بدو من فوق لتحت << على شان هي اخر شي يمديها  
> دمتم بخير
> 
> وبحفظ الرحمن



 
*ياهلا وغلا بأموورهـ  ،،* 

*والله الأحلى بتوآجدكم يالغلا  ،،*

*ولو مآ وجوودكم ووجود شبكه ماتطوور المنتدى  ،،*

*والله لكم منآ جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهوودكم المبذولهـ ،،*

*ويعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ع الطلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بعد آرائكم أكثرهــــــآ نبدأ بالعام* 

*هنآ نبدأ مع أول مشرفة غآليه على قلووب الجميع* 




*مشرفتنآ العزيزهـ دمعة على السطور* 

*لقد تميزت حقاً دمعة بموآضيعهآ وردودهآ المتميزهـ تميزت في الإشراف*

*هآ نحن هنآ غآليتي ننتظركـِ جميعاً لرؤية إبداعكـِ هنآ ،،*

*وأتمنى لكـِ خآلص التوفيق ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*موضوع جدااا رااائع*
*الله يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي*
*كروزه*
*بنتظار مشرفتنا الرااائعه*
*دمووووعه الحلوه*
*الله يخليها يااارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

فكرة رائعة اختي انسهـ كرزهـ
بنتظار جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فكرة حلووووة* 
*تسلمييين كروز ع اللطشات الابدااعيه*
*وان شاء الله يكون في تفاعل من قبل الجميع*
*الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه*
*ونحن بانتظااااار دمووعتنا الغاليه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ننتظر دمعة  



.............  




دمتم بخير

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كا هي عهدنااااااااك كروزة .
اطروحاااااااتك دااائماً مميزة .
بانتظار دمعة على السطور .

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *موضوع جدااا رااائع*
> *الله يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي*
> *كروزه*
> *بنتظار مشرفتنا الرااائعه*
> *دمووووعه الحلوه*
> *الله يخليها يااارب*



 

*تسلمي يالغلا ع الطلهـ الحلووهـ ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمتكم يالغلا ،،*

*بإنتظآر مبدعتنآ دمعة على السطور*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكرة رائعة اختي انسهـ كرزهـ
> 
> 
> بنتظار جديدك



 
*الأرووع توآجدكـ  ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*بانتظآر دمعهـ ....* 
*نحن من المتآبعين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *فكرة حلووووة* 
> *تسلمييين كروز ع اللطشات الابدااعيه*
> *وان شاء الله يكون في تفاعل من قبل الجميع*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه*
> *ونحن بانتظااااار دمووعتنا الغاليه*



*شذووي* 

*تسلمي والله يالغلا وهذا من ذوقكـِ ،،*

*ويآرب تقدرو يالغوآلي تنورونآ بإبداعكم ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ننتظر دمعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*ونحن بإنتظآر مبدعتنآ دمعة على السطور ،،*

*وتسلمي يالغلا ع المرور*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بإنتظااار غاليتنا 

( دمعه على السطور )
محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

تقبلو تحيااااتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*سلام من الله عليكم ورحمةُ وبركات..* 
*ادهشتني حروف اسمي تعلو هنا..*
*على إيقاع صفحتكِ المتميزة عزيزتي..* 

*فجمعتُ زهوراً..*
*ونثرتها في دروبكم احبتي..* 
*يميناً وشمالا ..* 

*وأخص شكري..لغاليتي...*
*المتميزة دوماً بكل ماتطرح..*
*ولاتنتظر شهادةً من شخصي..* 
*أخصكِ بكل الشكر..*
*على هذه السطور..*
*التي كللتني بها..* 
*رفع الله قدركِ كما رفعتِ لي قدرا..* 

*لي عودة هنا...*
*بإذن الله تعالى..* 
*دعواتي القلبية للجميع..منكم..*
*بكل توفيق ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شموع حور

فكره بقمة الروعه
تسلمين ويعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه
"أنسه كرزهـ"
وبأنتظار الأخت "دمعه على السطور"

تحيآتي...
شموع حور

----------


## MOONY

يسلموووو كرزوه
ع الموضوع الحلوو :wink: 
رحنا فيها :rolleyes: 
بنتظار يالغلا دمعه على السطور
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*احبتي نزولن الى رغبت صاحبة الموضوع*  
*الرجاء الجميع يلتزم بها*  
*حتى لا نظطر الى حدف المشاركة*  

*تحياتي لكم*  




> *ما أحد يقاطعه*  
> *و اللي يرد ينحذف رده و بعد ما يخلص إذا يبي المدير أو أحد إلاشراف* 
> 
> *أن يشكرهـ أوحتى الأعضاء إذا ودهم يشكرهم مشرفهم المميز*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*صباحكم/مساءكم..خير وطاعة للرحمن يارب..* 

*اعذروا...سوء الصياغة ..*
*واعفو عن ركاكة الأحرف..* 
*فقد* 
*تشتت أفكاري..*
*ولم أعد اعلم..*
*من أين ابتدي !!! وكيف انتهي ؟!!* 



*لعلّي في رحلةٍ انقلكم...* 
*فلتصعدوا جميعاً على أعتاب القلب..*
*حيثُ أنتم دائماً...* 
*لابل في أعماقه مسكنكم..* 
*ولتحلقوا مع دمعة ....* 

*مع خيالات دمعة ..* 

*خيالاتها العشوائية ..*
*واللامتناهية ..* 
*التي تنثرها بين أيديكم..*
*//* 

*//* 

*//* 

*//* 


*لم أعشق شيئاً..*
*بقدر ماعشقتك ...*
*عشقتك بجنونٍ...* 
*تنفستُ هواك..* 


*ياقلمي...* 


*نعم...* 

*اعشقك ياقلمي..واعشق حبرك الذي يسري*
*في قلب الورق ..* 
*ياأيها القلم..لك رائحة نفاذة ..* 

*تصل إلى فكري..وقلبي....* 

*وكل روحي ومن ثم ..كياني...* 


*فأسرح معك ...* 

*ولا أعي مايدور من حولي..* 

*اعشقك أيتها هالخربشات...* 

*التي تُسطّر من بين حنايا فؤادي ..* 
*فكلما سرحت معكم...* 

*حلقتُ بعيداً عن هذا العالم..* 
*لأبني قصوراً أُشيّدُها ...* 

*من هذا العالم...رسمتها..* 

*لأنني لم أرى غيره...* 
*اقصد لم أعي غيرك ياعالمي الصغير...* 
*وعلى جنبات تلك القصور...*
*تربعتِ أيا مشاعري..* 
*وياأحلامي الجميلة ...*

*وكبرتِ يوماً بعد يوم..*
 
*فبك ياقلمي ..وبكِ ياأوراقي...*
*بُحتُ بخلجات نفسي....* 
*وأعلنتُ عن كثير من سكنات فؤادي....* 
*فكنتم وسيلةً لتعبيري....* 
*وإن لم أُحسن التصرف معكم بين الفينة والأخرى...* 

*//* 

*//* 

*تذوقتُ عشقك ياقلمي...* 
*أتريد أن تعلم منذُ متى ؟؟!!* 
*سأهمس لك...*
*عن سبب عشقي الغفير...* 


*فمنذ أن انساب حبرك كدم ...* 
*حزناً على سيدك الحسين..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 

*زاد عشقي عشقا ...* 
*وأصبحت مشاعري بين يديك...* 
*تأسرني ...* 
*عندما تكتب مايُمليه عليك القلب...* 

*وتُدهشني معزوفاتك ...* 

*مع كل مابها من خلل..* 
*في النوتات الموسيقية ..* 
*فأنا اعذرك..* 
*لأن كل ذلك يعود لتشنّج أفكاري حيناً..*
*وانعقادها حيناً ....* 


*معذرةً منكم احبتي..*
*كنتم هنا ..مع..* 
*هوايتي التي لم أصقلها* 
*إلا من مدة ليست ببعيدة ..* 

*أعدك ياقلمي ...*
*أنك ستُصقل من يومي هذا ..* 
*لتعلو في الأفق...* 
*اتمنى أن تنال خربشاتي*
*على إعاجبكم..* 
*لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى ..*
*موفقين احبة قلبي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*مساءكم خير ...*

*احبتي...*

*لأول مره هنا بينكم..*

*استشعر صعوبة ..*

*صعوبة الحديث لوحدي ..*

*دون أصداءكم وبصمتكم ..*

*التي تُخلفونها ..فتبقى دوماً...*

*بعد مغادرتكم..*



*ولكن ..*
*هذه شروط الموضوع..*

*وليس باليد حيلة ..*


*على اي حال...*

*//*

*//*

*//*

*قبل أن أوفق كمشرفة ...*
*ومنذ أن وطئت قدمي على أعتابكم...*


*والقسم العام يستهويني بشدة..*

*أرى فيه نشاطاً غير اعتيادي...*
*نشاطاً ..من الجميع.. من أعضاء ....مشرفين... زوار..*
*كلٌ يكمل بدوره نصف الآخر..*

*فأصبحتُ أصبُ معظم وقتي في المنتدى ..*
*بتواجدي في هذا القسم..*
*ولا بد من المرور والمسير* 

*على بقية الأقسام..*
*للاستفادة من كل قسم..بكل مايحوي..*

*ولكن..*


*لاألبث إلا أن أعود لجحري ..*

*وهو القسم العام..*

*احببت كل قلم نقش فيه ولو موضوعاً واحداً ..*
*ولو كلمة واحده..*


*استهوتني القراءة أكثر مما كانت ..*
*فلم أُبالغ في طرح مواضيعي بدايةً..*
*لحبي أن انتهل قبل كل شيئ ...*
*من كل حرف تطرحوه بين يدي..*

*//*

*//*

*//*
*سأعود بإذن العلي..*
*موفقين ...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*//*

*//*

*وإلى يومي هذا ولله الحمد..*
*أرى القسم في معظم أوقاته ..*

*عاج بنشاط كل من فيه..*


*قلّما تجد ركود في أوضاعه..*

*هناك من يتميز بطرح المواضيع...*

*وهناك من يتميز بردوده على الجميع..*

*وهناك من يضم هذا وذاك...*



*مواضيع متجدده..*

*بعضها يحوي معلومات ..*
*يجد قارئها كل الفائدة وهو يغترف من نبعه..*



*أما البعض الآخر..*

* يحمل بين طياته مشاعر وأحاسيس..*
*من قلوب مُفعمة بكل حب وإخلاص...*
*خطت مشاعرها بين السطور...*



* نغفل عن بعضها...لكثرتها ..*
*فترى سرعان مايتلاشى  الموضوع ..وللأسف ..*
*خلف أسوار المواضيع المتجدده..*
*فيبقى كظلال فقط...*
*لايذكره أحد..*
*وينطوي بين صفحات القسم...*

*//*

*//*

*وهذا مايحز في نفوسنا قبل..صاحب الموضوع ..*
*بصراحة اعاتب نفسي عندما أرى كمّاً من المواضيع لم أقوم بالرد* 
*على صاحبها ولو بحروف من الشكر..*
*تقديراً له على مجهوده...*

*ألا يستحق صاحب الموضوع منا..*
*عبارات تشجيعية ؟؟*
*كلمات تنسيه تعبه لكل ماقدّم  ...*
*//*

*//*

*لي عودة بإذن واحد أحد..*
*موفقين...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*صباحكم/مساءكم خير وطاعة..*


*أرى نفسي بين ..*

*لألئ ودرر كثيرة ...*
*متناثرة هنا وهناك..*

*كان عليّ أن اختار المميز منها...*

*حرتُ ...*
*ماذا عساي أن اختار...*
*فكلها أعجبتني..*
*وكلها افادتني بإذن الله تعالى...*


*هذا ماحدث...*
*عندما طلبوا مني أن اختار بعض* 

*مواضيعكم المتميزة في القسم احبتي..*



*احببتُ أن ادمج 2&1 ....*
*وأن اذكر كل عضو متميز هنا في القسم..*
*وبما تميز .. >>حتى المشرفين لايزعلوا بنذكرهم بعد..>>مصدقة حالها مهمة * 

*ولكن حتى في هذه الحالة يصعب على قلبي أن يختار ..*
*لأني مؤكد سوف أنسى وستخونني الذاكرة في كثير منكم ..*
*فالكثير ترك بصمة خاصة*
* في القسم العام..*




*لذلك أقولها من الآن..*
*اسألكم جميعاً الاباحة وبراءة الذمة ..*

*سأعود بإذن الله* 
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
* //*

*//*

*لايقف الصرح إلا على دعائم...*
*بحثتُ هنا عن دعائم صرحنا ...*
*فوجتها ..أنتم ....*

*نعم أنتم...*

*أنتم من أخذتم تشدونه بعطاءكم اللامحدود ..*
*زينتم عرش الصرح..*
*بأقلامكم..*
*أثرت في القلوب قبل العقول...*
*سحر كلماتكم..*
*اقصد تلك التي وضعتموها هنا..*
*على جنبات هذا القسم...*

* //*

*//*



*لم آتي هنا لأميز أحدكم عن الآخر..*

*بل جئتُ حاملة ..صفة تميز كلاً منكم..*
*//*

*//*
*كونو بالقرب من هنا ..*
*موفقين...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عدنا  >>*
*يضربو لك تعظيم سلام يعني..*  
*المهم..*
*طبعاً كل اللي راح اتكلم عنه* 
*هو من خلال القسم العام فقط...>>>*
*ويش يقولو لك من الصبح*
*>>اقول اخلصي بس..* 


*يصعب علي أن أقيم أحداً منكم..*
*أو أرى أنه لايحق لي ذلك...*
*لذلك لايأخذه أحد على اساس أنه تقييم..*
*بل مجرد فلسفة دمعة..ورأيها..*
*والله يشهد أن قدركم عالي جداً..*
*وكل الكلمات لاتوفيكم حقكم..* 

*سأبدأ بكل من ترك بصمة*
*سواء قديمة كانت أو حديثة ..*
*صغيرة أو كبيرة..* 
*فالجميع لابد أن اذكره..*
*فلنبدأ*
*بسم الله ..والصلاة والسلام*
*على خير خلق الله..* 
*شبكة الناصرة ...*
*مواضيعه دائماً متميزة ذات قيمة عالية ..*
*وفائدة تعم على الجميع هنا ...*
*ارى قلماً عملاقاً...فأتفاجئ لما* 
*لايجعلنا ننتهل من عذب فكره..*
*ويضع لنا مواضيعاً تختلف* 
*عما يخص كل جديد في المنتدى..* 
*عذراً فلستُ أنا من يُقيمكم...*
*فكل مواضيعه تعجب الجميع هنا...* 
*شمعة تحترق...*
*ماذا عساي أن أقول عن شمعة ..*
*شمعة في حياتي ..*
*وفي المنتدى ..*
*مضيئة للجميع..*
*مبدعة في طلتها دوماً...*
*سواء كان حضوراً..أو طرح لموضوع..* 
*يفقتدها القسم بشدة..بكل من فيه..*
*بل المنتدى بأسره مشتاق لها..* 

*سيناريو ..*
*أيضاً نشتاق لحضورها..*
*وروعة وجاذبية أسلوبها...*
*تميزت وتميزت في الطرح والردود أيضاً...*
*ردودها رائعة ..قمة في التميز بأكلمها..* 
*سويت..*
*دائماً تطرح كل ماهو قيّم..*
*تعجبني كل مواضيعها...*
*بلا استثناء...*
*أراها هادفة ..*
*وآخر مواضيعها هنا في القسم* 
*اراه أفاد الكثير..بإذن الله..* 



*كبرياء ...*
*امتازت دوماً.. بروعة التعبير هنا*
*..وجمال الكلمات..*
*وسحر الأسلوب..*
*تمتاز بطرح المواضيع...* 
*مع الرد على جميع مواضيع* 
*القسم إذا حضرت له..*
*>>رائعة في حضورها..*
*>>يفتقدها القسم بكل من فيه* 
*>>الله يغربل الدراسة* 
*بلا شك كل مواضيعها رووووعة ...*
*ولكن أكثر موضوع شدني بقوووه...*  
*هو ..ماسنجر ،،،الأسود والأحمر*
*>>>عذراً كبرياء تخونني الذاكرة ..>>*
*صح اسماءهم؟؟* 


*همس الصمت..* 
*شهادتي فيها مجروحة..*
*رائعة ...ذواقة ...تمتلك أسلوباً للتشويق..*
*تمتاز بالرد أيضاً على الأغلبية ..*
*إذا سنحت لها الفرص وحضرت هنا..*
*أكثر موضوع شدني* 
*وأعجبني بقوه بقوة...صلاة الليل* 
*،،،،الصداقة ...>>*
*العتب على الذاكرة ياغناتي*
*مؤكد جميعها يأسرني...*
*وانتي على يقين من ذلك عزيزتي..* 

*شذى الزهراء...*
*افتقدها القسم في الآونة الأخيرة..*
*افتقد مواضيعها الرائعة...*
*افتقد حضورها المميز ..*
*ردودها المُشجعة ..*
*وسرعان ماعادت لنا بآخر مواضيعها ...*
*الفائق الجمال..*
*،،،آه لحزن تسرمد >>>*
*معذرة عزيزتي..*
*لم اتفقد المواضيع قبل المجيئ هنا..*
*فعذراً إذا اخطأت في تسمية العنوان..*
*ولاأنسى موضوع عضو وسؤال..*
*راااااااائع جداً..* 


*فروحه..*
*قليلةُ هي زياراتها هنا..*
*ولكن لها بصمات مختلفة ..*
*وتزرع البسمة دوماً..*
*بردودها المرحة* 
*وحضورها المميز..*
*رائعة دوماً..عزيزتي..* 


*للدموع إحساس...*
*لطالما فاجئتني بسحر كلماتها..*
*قلمٌ احرسه بالصلاة* 
*على محمد وآل محمد..*
*فكرتُ كثيراً لما لايخط شيئاً هنا...* 
*ولكنها أثبتت لي أنني مخطئة ..*
*فما اروع مواضيعكِ عزيزتي...*
*لو قالوا لي في كل الأقسام* 
*ساختار سلسلة متاهاتك...*
*ولكن هنا في العام..*
*ظهر سيلٌ من فيض ...*
*قلم مبدع حقاً...*
*لطالما انتظرته ...*
*أما الردود...*
*فأضيع في عمقها...*
*واتيه بين طياتها...* 


*أبو طارق..*
*يمتاز بعقلية جبارة..*
*بالردود هنا ..*
*وأيضاً افتقده القسم وبشده..*
*ولردوده قيمة كبيرة ..وهدف سامي..* 

*نوارة الدنيا ..*
*أيضاً يفتقدها المنتدى..*
*ولكن لاتلبث إلا أن تعود فتضيئة..* 
*تمتاز بطرح عميق..فكر راقي..*
*وفي ردودها أسلوب الاقناع كبير جداً..*
*إذا اختلفت الاراء..* 
*أبو زين..*
*تواجده دوماً يحمل قيم مبادئ..*
*مع نوع من الفكاهة*
*التي يدخلها في أغلب الأحيان..*
*مواضيعه تحمل أهداف راقية دائماً..* 

*نور الهدى ..*
*اتسآل حقيقة اين اختفت..*
*كانت فعالة في القسم..*
*ويحتاجها بشكل كبير..*
*لعقليتها الرائعة ..*
*وحضورها المميز في* 
*الردود على الجميع..* 

*عفاف الهدى ..*
*تمتاز بردودها دوماً..*
*وإن كانت قصيرة نوعاً ما..*
*كما يقال خير الكلام ماقل ودل..* 
*إلا أنها قيّمة ..وكلمات تشجيعية ..*
*أراها متعاونه جداً...* 


*فاطمة ..*
*أيضاً اراها تختفي في الفترة الأخيرة..*
*ولكن تواجدها مهم للقسم..*
*ومواضيعها قيمة ..وحيوية جداً..* 

*موني..*
*اراها من حين لآخر..هنا ..*
*فتطبع بصمتها الرائعة* 
*بردودها المتميزة على الأعضاء..* 

*شوق المحبة ..*
*لها حضور متميز جداً..مختلف..*
*لاأدري لما تقلل حضورها هنا؟؟*
*ردودها رائعة تشجيعية جداً..*
*وحروفها تدخل للصميم..*
*اتمنى عزيزتي..*
*أن تنيري العام بنور إطلالتكِ..* 

*أميرة المرح ..*
*قليل جداً تواجدها*
*ولكنه فعال للغاية..*
*ولها بصمة خاصة فريدة..* 
*اتمنى من كل قلبي...*
*ان تتواجد دوماً بيننا..*
*في القسم..* 

*ملكة سبأ حبيبة قلبي..*
*المنتدى بأكمله وليس القسم فقط ..*
*يفتقد روحك..*
*ردودكِ الراائعة دوماً..* 


*لوكي..*
*كان فعال جداً..جداً هنا..*
*بمواضيعه وردوده..*
*اين اختفى..* 

*أسير الهوى ..*
*تواجده فعال*
*وقلمه مبدع دوماً..*
*وردوده متميزة..* 
*أميرة بإحساسي..*
*أين أنتِ عنا عزيزتي..*
*أين جمال حرفك..*
*وسحر سطورك..*
*دائماً متميزة في* 
*ردودها وحضورها..* 

*يوم سعيد..*
*لطالما ضعت في خضم معاني أحرفه*
*حرفه كبير جداً..*
*كبير بكل مايحمل من معاني..* 
*أم الحلوين..*
*رأيتُ مواضيعها هنا منذ فترةٍ ليست ببعيدة..*
*ولكن لمستُ روعةً كبيرة في معانيها..*
*أنين..*
*لاأدري لما هذه الشخصية*
*مصرة أن تخفي مواهبها ..*
*وحضورها عنا..*
*أراها متمكنة من الحروف بشكل كبير..*
*وردودها حيوية جداً..*
*مرحة ..* 
*الناري..*
*الأمل البعيد..*
*همسات وله..*
*أمل الظهور..*
*سحر القوافي..* 
*وغيرهم الكثير..*
*لكل بصمته المتميزة ..*
*ولكن ارى*
*أن القسم بكل من فيه يفتقدهم..* 

*تأكدوا أخواني وأخواتي*
*أن كل ماقد نُقش هنا* 
*خرج من أعماق القلب..*
*وأنه صغير جداً..*
*أمام أشخاصكم الرائعة..*
*اعذروا تقصيري في حقكم..*
*فأنتم أكبر من ذلك كله..* 


*هذه كانت رحلتي مع المشرفين هنا..*
*عذراً عذراً عذراً من القلب..*
*للجميع منكم..* 

*سأعود بإذن الله*
*موفقين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 

*ياأيها الأعضاء ...* 

*أخوة للروح أنتم..* 
*دخلتم القلوب..* 
*من خلال أقلامكم..* 
*واستوطنتم النفوس من خلال أحرفكم...* 

*التي لامست واقعنا حيناً...ولامست الوجدان حينا..* 

*وأفادة عقولنا وأنمتها ...حيناً آخر ...* 


*أخوتي..* 
*عند قراءتكم لكلماتي هنا..* 

*اتمنى أن تدخلوا بين أعماق السطور..* 

*ولاتنظروا لصغر الحروف..* 


*كلٌ منكم امتاز بحضوره في هذا القسم..* 
*نبدأ بسم الله ..* 
*والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وآله الطاهرين..* 

*عذاب المشاعر..* 
*عضوة راائعة للغاية ..* 
*امتازت بمواضيعها ..القريبة من القلب..* 
*والعميقة المأخوذة من لُبّ الواقع..* 
*يفتقدها القسم من حين لآخر..* 
*ويفتقد جمال حضورها...*
*لاتبتعدي عنا عزيزتي..* 



*وردة بس عطشانة*
*..نشتاق لطلتها المشرقة ..*
*وسحر مواضيعها..* 
*التي تميزت بكل ماتحوي..*
*أخاطبها ..عودي مجدداً..ولاتغيبي عن سماءنا ..* 

*لوفلي**..*
*امتازت بالحضور المرح الحيوي..*
*الذي يضفي لمسة مميزة دوماً..* 
*ماشاء الله عليها ..*
*رائعة..*
*تميزت بردودها على الجميع..* 
*ومؤكد نفتقدها مؤخراً..* 
*ونتمنى رؤية جديد*
*مواضيعها بيننا...* 



*شاري الطيب..*
*امتاز بروعة المواضيع دوماً..* 
*وحسن الاختيار..* 
*لكل مايقدم..* 
*وتميز في الحضور والردود أيضاً..*
*بشكل واضح.*
*كن دوماً كما عهدك الصرح...* 


*الأمل الوردي..* 
*تفردت بردود مختلفة ..* 
*وحضور سحري..*
*جذاب..* 
*اتسآئل حقيقة..* 
*لما لاتبدي لنا ابداعات قلمها..*
*في مواضيع تخطها هنا ..بين ايدينا ..* 
*اراها قادرة على ذلك..* 
*والجميع يقدر إن اراد..* 
*بإذن الله..* 


*وردة محمدية..* 
*رااااااااائعة ..متميزة ..*
*تطرح كل ماهو جديد ومميز.*
*عضوة نشطة حيوية..* 
*اثبتت تواجدها من أول حضورها بيننا ..*
*ماشاء الله ..*
*كوني دوماً كما عهدناكِ جميعاً..* 



*دمعة طفلة يتيمة ..* 
*متميزة جداً بإطلالتها بطرح مواضيعها..* 
*ترى طيبة كبيرة خلف كلماتها..* 
*لانتمنى فقدها أبداً..*
*استمري بالعطاء..* 


*علي pt..* 

*مايميزه ردوده الرائعة ...* 
*على جميع من يقدم مواضيعه*
*في القسم..* 
*أيضاً اراه مبدع لو قدم* 
*لنا شيئاً بحبر قلمه..* 
*إلى الأمام..* 




*اللؤلؤ المكنون..* 
*فارقتنا فترة ..ثم عادت بكل نشاطها ..* 
*ولاسيما مواضيعها وابداعاتها التي كانت مُخبئة ..* 
*استمري فيما قد بدأتي في خط*  
*ابداعاتك..والتوفيق حليفكِ..* 


*نبض قلب..* 

*شقيقتي الصغيرة ..* 
*أثبتيّ وجودكِ بيننا ..* 
*خلال فترة قصيرة..* 
*ولكن غبتِ عنا لفترة ..* 

*تميزتِ بردودكِ على الجميع هنا..* 
*وافتقدك القسم ...* 
*وسرعان ماعُدتِ من جديد...>>* 
*مااقول إلى الله يعينكم* 
*ع الدراسة ويوفقكم..* 






*شاطئ الجراح ...* 

*امتاز بالردود أكثر من طرح المواضيع ..* 
*اراه في الآونة الأخيرة ...قد ازداد نشاطه..* 

*أقول له.. استمر وإلى الأمام دوماً..* 
*ونحن نطمع في المزيد من مواضيعك..* 
*وقسم نبض قلم...* 
*بانتظار قلمك أيها الخال العزيز..*

*نسيم الذكريات...*
*اراها في الردود وفي طرح* 
*المواضيع متميزة ..* 
*وكلماتها تدخل القلب بدون استئذان..* 
*كوني هكذا دوماً غاليتي..*
*إلى الأمام..* 




*لاتذهبوا بعيداً..*
*فلي عودة بإذن الله تعالى..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*الحبيب44..* 
*تميز بيننا بطرح مواضيع* 
*رائعة وذات قيم عالية ..* 
*والردود أيضاً على كل* 
*من يطرح موضوع بيننا..* 
*افتقده القسم فترة ليست بقصيرة ..* 


*عوامية صفوانية ...* 
*رائعة في تواجدها ...* 
*لها بصمة مميزة في الحضور*
*والردود دوماً..* 
*مااتمناه منها أن أرى بصمتها*
*في طرح المواضيع بيننا ..* 
*بشكل أكبر..*
*إلى الأمام عزيزتي..*  


*همسة ألم..* 
*يفتقدها القسم وبشدة ..* 
*كانت متميزة ولها طابع*
*في الحضور والردود..* 

*نتمنى عودتكِ بيننا ورؤية جديدكِ أخية ..* 

*سحابة نور..*
*تميزت دوماً بطرحها الأخاذ..*
*القريب من القلوب..* 

*ارها في قسم نبض قلم*  
*مبدعة لو تحاول دخوله..*
*فقلمها مميز جداً..* 
*جنة الرضا..* 
*له حضور مختلف..*
*وكلمات منمقة دائماً..في الردود..*
*اراك في فيض القلم مبدع..*
*فلتدخل في أعماقه..* 

*مريم المقدسة ..*
*تفردت بطرح كل ماهو رائع..*
*ولكني اراها بعيدة هذه الفترة ..* 
*كوني بالقرب منا عزيزتي..* 
*دنيا الأحلام...*
*دنيا الأحلام رأيتها رائعة*
*في ردودها على الجميع..*
*ولكن أيضاً نفتقدها ..*
*ونتمنى لها حياة زوجية سعيدة ..* 

*أسرار الليل..*
*أين أنتِ بعيداً عنا عزيزتي..*
*أسرار الليل امتازت بحضور*
*جميل..*
*وردود أجمل على جميع* 
*المواضيع حقيقة ..*
*افتقدها كثيراً..* 

*سجينة الآهات..*
*اراها رائعة في كل ماتقدم*
*لنا من إطروحات..*
*متميزة في حضورها ..*
*إلى الأمام أخية ..*
*أيضاً اراكِ بعيدة عن هنا..*
*ابتسام السهم..*
*تفرد بالرد على الجميع..*
*متميز حقيقة ..*
*ولكن لما ترك مكانه خالياً ..*
*اتمنى أن يكونو الغائبين بكل خير..* 


*المتحير...*
*امتاز بردوده القصيرة نوعاً ما..*
*ولكنها جميلة بما تحوي من تشجيع..*
*كن دوماً كما عهدك هذا الصرح..* 

*ياجرح..*
*مثل من غاب* 
*غابت عن سماءنا..*
*ولكنها* 
*كانت تتميز في كل شيئ..*
*ردود طرح مواضيع..*
*كل شيئ..متميزة* 

*شواطئ شوق..*
*امتازت بطرح المواضيع..*
*وغالباً ماكانت تكتب بفيض قلمها ..*
*تفردت مواضيعها بذكر*
*محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*
*صلى الله وسلم عليهم أجمعين..*
*واصلي عزيزتي..وإلى الأمام* 
*آنسة كرزة ..*
*صاحبة الموضوع* 
*لاأنساها مؤكد..*
*متميزة جداً..*
*واصلي وأراكِ مبدعة في* 
*اختيار مواضيعكِ وتنقيحها دوماً..*
*إلى الأمام*  
*لؤلؤة نجفية ..*
*أين قلمكِ..*
*اين ردودكِ..*
*الرائعة التي تطمن القلب..*
*اشعر برائحتة تلك الردود..*
*عطره زكية ...*
*فأنتِ قريبة من الأطهار..*
*عودي عزيزتي..* 

*شيخنا كميل الفضلي ..*
*دائماً مبدع ولاسيما إلى*
*كتب بحبر قلمه الرائع..*
*أرى نفسي استفيد من كل مايكتب..*
*بارك الله جهودك..*
*كن بيننا دوماً..* 



*شمعة الوادي...*
*يعجبني كثيراً كل ماتقدم لنا ..*
*من مواضيع قيمة ..*
*مع قلتها..*
*استمري عزيزتي..* 


*لم انتهي بعد..*
*لي عودة قريبة ..*
*بإذن الله تعالى ..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عدنا ...* 
*أيلول..*
*فضايل القطيف..*
*دمعة قلم..*
*بائعة الورد..*
*الفراشة الحائرة..*
*منى قلبي...*
*وردة حلاوية ...*
*جريح الروح ..* 
*كلي يقين أنه قد سقطت من بين يدي*
*أحرف كثيرة*
*اسماء كثيرة جداً...* 
*ولكن اعلموا ..*
*سواء أذكرتم...*
*أو حتى لمن لم تسعفني ذاكرتي*
*بذكرهم هنا بين السطور..* 

*أنتم بأقلامكم..*
*أعطيتم للقسم دعماً..*
*فأقلامكم ..غيثٌ من مطر...*
*يتساقط على عقولنا ..*
*ومن ثم القلوب..* 
*اعذروا تقصيري...*
*احبتي...* 
*تأكدوا بأن القسم العام ..*
*دوماً يستبشر بقدومكم..*
*فلاتترددوا يوماً بما ستقدمو ..* 


*يامن ذُكرتكم* 
*من أعضاء ومشرفين..*
*اعفو عن حروفي المقصرة في حقكم..* 
*احبتي..*
*مشاعر غريبة تجتاحني في هذه اللحظات..* 
*وكأنني اكتب لكم رسالات وداعي الأخيرة ..* 


*تأكدوا أنكم أصبحتم تمثلون* 
*جزءاً كبيراً* *من حياتي..*
*والقلب يدعو لكم دوماً...* 
*كونو بالقرب من هنا..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*صباحكم/مساءكم عطر فوّاح ببركة*
*الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

*هنا لن اتحدث عن مواضيع تخصني..*
*ولكن أُعيد ماحدثتكم عنه ...*

*أنني اعشق قلمي ..*

*عندما يمتد ويرتقي* 

*مُزخرفاً عشقه وهيامه* 

*بمحمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*صلى الله وسلم عليهم أجمعين..*
*أو اي حديث عنهم...*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم..*
*//*

*//*

*عند رجوعي لمواضيعي القديمة ..*
*اراها تحتاج لتنقيح أكثر..*
*وأجدني أعاتب نفسي لنقصٍ فيها..*

*تحتاج لأن اشدّ من ازرها أكثر وأكثر..*

* //*

*//*

*ولكن في النهاية ...*

* لكل موضوعٍ ذكرى مُخلدة..*
*في القلب..وابتسامة تُخلفها الحروف* 
*على مُحيا وجهي..*

*لأن كل ماقد خرج*

* لم يخرج إلا ليُسّطر مشاعر ..*
*سواء أكانت تنتمي لي..*
*أو تنتمي لآخرين..*
*رسمهم لي الخيال..*


*أو تنتمي لكم ..*
*ولمنتدانا بشكل عام..*


*تقبلوا خربشتي هنا..*
*ولي عودة بإذن الله..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*الآن فقط ايقنتُ أكثر..*
*أن حروفاً كثيرة تساقطت فعلاً من بين يدي..*
*رأيتُ يدي صغيرتان لاتحوي الجميع هنا..*
*ولاتحوي عمق أقلامهم..* 

*أمنيات مجروحه*
*تواجدها له أثر كبير على القسم..*
*من خلال الردود وطرح المواضيع..*
*ولاسيما إذا خطت مواضيعها بحبر القلم..*
*استمري عزيزتي..*
*ولاتغيبي عن سماءنا..* 
*اويس القرني*
*امتاز بابداع القلم في هذا القسم..*
*وامتاز بذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*تمنياتي له بالارتقاء..أكثر وأكثر..*
*المستحيل..*
*تميزت بالطرح الابداعي ...*
*ينتظرها القسم دوماً وينتظر قلمها الرائع..*
*استمري عزيزتي..* 

*اريام الدلوعة..*
*جنة الحسين..*
*تأبط بودرة..*
*ملاك الروح..*
*شموع حور..* 


*ومازالت الذاكرة لاتسعفني..*
*ولكن ..*
*فليتأكد الجميع..*
*سواء من ذُكر بين السطور أم لا..*
*عدم ذكركم احبتي ليس انتقاص أبداً لأقلامكم ..* 
*ولكن هذه الذاكرة ..*
*لابل لها من أن تزل يوماً...*
*اعذروا تقصيري..* 
*اعذروه احبتي...*
*فالجميع منكم له بصمة* 
*وله دور متميز في* 
*امتداد وارتقاء هذا القسم..* 
*القسم دائماً يشتاق لبصماتكم المميزة ..*
*فكونو هنا ..* 

*سأعود..*
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عدنا..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*بالرغم من كل النشاط الذي يعج به*
*هذا القسم..*
*إلا أنني أرى..*
*شيئاً..* 
*لو استمر لكان النشاط أكبر وأكبر..* 
*وهو موضوع الغالية سويت..*
*مقال مالايقال..* 
*أولاً ألوم نفسي لكوني لم اعطه شيئاً من وقتي..*
*ولكن يبدو أن الظروف في شهر رمضان جعلتنا ننشغل..*
*ولا ننصف حق بعض المواضيع..* 

*أرى لو يستمر ...*
*ونعاود فتحه مجدداً..*
*ونشارك جميعاً فيه ..*
*ليس لحرصنا على الفوز..*
*بل لحرصنا على التطوير من أنفسنا..*
*وشد من أزر أقلامنا..* 
*وصنع جو من نشاط وحيوية* 
*بين طيات القسم..*
*لأني بصراحة اراه يُنمّي ويُطوّر الأقلام..* 


*ليس هو الموضوع الوحيد ..*
*بل مواضيع كثيرة طُرحت*
*هنا ولم تأخذ حقها..*
*لو عددت البعض منها ..* 
*مؤكد سأنسى الآخر...*
*ماشاء الله المبدعون لدينا كثيرون..* 
*هذا مااحببتُ أن يُضاف إلى* 
*لُب الحديث...*
*ألاّ ننسى المواضيع* 
*التي طُرحت وكان لها كل قيمة ..* 
*مؤكد أشياء كثيرة تستحق الذكر..*
*لكي تطور وتأخذ بيد القسم* 
*إلى أعلى الدرجات* 
*ولكن هذا مايحضرني حالياً..* 



*معذرة لم أُدعّم كلماتي هنا بروابط...*
*في كل مشاركاتي..* 
*رأيتُ أن ذاك سيأخذ وقتاً..* 

*موفقين..*
*على اي حال...*
*قارب وقتي على الانتهاء هنا بينكم..*
*لي عودة اظنها الأخيرة ..*
*موفقين.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*هنا سأبعدكم قليلاً..* 
*عن القسم...* 
*لآخذكم معي ...* 
*ونسرح معاً في اهتماماتي...* 

*لعلي اخبرتكم يوماً..* 
*عن تجربة من تجارب حياتي..* 
*وهي صنع مسبحة يد..* 
*بواسطة تربة سيد الشهداء...*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 

*كانت كل اهتمامي...* 
*ولاتزال طبعاً..وافتخر بذلك ..واتمنى قبوله..*
*عند السيدة الزهراء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..* 

*ولكن يزداد المجهود عند قرب شهر المحرم..أكثر من الآن..* 

*اتمنى أن تحصلوا على طهارة من مسبحة لسيد الشهداء...* 
*>>>>*
*تعالوا القديح وإن شاء الله* 
*ليكم نصيب في الختم >>*
*يو زودتها البنت بتحوله لدردشة* 


*//* 

*//* 
*تغيرت حياتي..*
*وتغير فكري واراه ولله الحمد قد ارتقى ..*
*عند اشتراكي هنا ...*
*وتواجدي بين هذه السلاسل ..*
*من المعلومات ..* 
*وهذا الكم من القراءات..*
*وكل ذلك يعود لحبيبة قلبي*
* شمعة..*
*فهي من رغبت في نفسي*

* فكرة التسجيل ..* 





*//*

*//*

*//*


*وازدادت صحباتي...* 
*حتى أنني..*
*لم اتوقع يوماً...*
*ان تكون لي صداقات* 
*أكوّنها خلف هذه الشاشة ..* 
*ولكن شاء الله أن تكون..* 
*وهي أخوتكم هنا...* 
*التي افتخر بها دوماً...* 
*واتمنى أن نبقى معاً...* 
*للأبد ..* 


*أوتعلمون..*
*أنني قبل شهر أو أكثر...* 
*وضعتُ التوبيك في المسنجر ..*
*تحت طابع يخصكم..*
*وهو ...* 

*هل نحب من لم ولن نراهم؟؟؟*
*لم تراكم العين....ولم تصل أصداء أصواتكم للآذان..*
*ولكن...اخترقتم أسوار القلب لطهُر قلوبكم..*
*وأضيف عليها الآن...*
*ولسحر أقلامكم ...* 

*اقصد أخواتي هنا..*
*في هذا المنتدى ...* 
*//* 
*//* 
*//* 

*>>>خلاص عاد زودتيها وهدرتي واجد* 

*احبتي ...*
*اعذروا تقصيري هنا..* 
*حقيقةً...*
*لم اعرف عن ماذا اتحدث هنا...* 
*لأنني وجدتُ صعوبة في الحديث (الدش)* 
*لو كان الطابع*  
*اسألة وأجوبة من الجميع..*
*لكان أسهل ...* 


*والصعوبة الأكبر ..* 
*هي ان من شروط الموضوع* 
*أن اتحدث لوحدي..*
*وجدته صعب جداً جداً...* 
*ولكن طمأنتني ردود بعضكم احبتي..*
*التي كانت من خلف الكواليس..*
*>>>فضيحة*  





*ولكن ..*
*على اي حال..* 
*اتمنى أن أكون قد وُفقت هنا..*
*واسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق..* 
*واتمنى أن يرتقي القسم* 
*لابل المنتدى بأسره..*
*أكثر وأكثر..*
*ولن يرتقي إلاّ بأقلامكم احبتي..* 
*فكونو هنا دوماً...*
*ولاتحرمونا من نبع عطاءكم..* 

*استودعكم الله...*
*وعين الله ترعاكم أينما كنتم..*
*واسألكم براءة الذمة جميعاً..* 


*تقبلوا تقصيري..*
*مع دعواتي...* 
*موفقين دوماً احبتي..*
*ومقضية حوائجكم* 
*إن شاء الله تعالى...* 

*وأخص شكري للغالية كروزة* 
*على هذا الطرح الموفق..*
*سُعدت بتجربتي هنا..*
*مع بعض تشتت في الأفكار..*
*>>>**مابتخلص الظاهر..*  


*موفقين..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..* 

*أختكم: دمعة على السطور...* 


*وويش يقولو*
*توته توته خلصت الحدوته* 
*عاد حلوة ولا فتفوته ؟؟؟*

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي وأختي دموعه الحلوه .. 
كآنت استضآفه رآئعه مليئه بإلحمآس كنت من المتآبعين للموضوع والمتآبعين لكل مآكتبتي فيه ..
كلمآتك ِ جميله غآليتي .. 
>>زين ذكرتيني  :noworry:  .. بعد مسويه روحهآ مهمه البنت لآزم تنذكر هههههههه
بس صرآحه استضآفه ولآأحلى اكيد حلوه مو فتفوته ..
موضوع قمه في الروعه كروزه تسلمي غنآتوووو
يالله ننتظر مشرفنآ أو مشرفتنآ الثآنيه ..
تحياتي 
نبوووضه

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
گنٍـتِـ هُـنٍــآآ .. أتِـمٍـعُـنٍـ بُـتِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍفٍـ ..؛وٍلوٍ سِـمٍـحِـ ليًـ لـ تِـوٍآجَـدُ رٍدُيًـ بُـگل جَـزٍئيًـهُـ تِـضَـعُـيًـنٍـهُـآ .. فٍـَقِـدُ أسِـرٍتِـنٍـيًـ حِـَقِـآ .. 
رٍغٌـمٍــ أنٍـهُـ گآنٍـ وٍآضَـحِـآ عُـليًـگ آلآرٍتِـبُـآگ بُـعُـضَـ آلشُـيًـ ..
إلآ أنٍـ جَـمٍـآل رٍوٍحِـگ أشُـرٍقِـ بُـيًـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلعُــبُـآرٍآتِـ ..؛
سِـلمٍـتِــ وٍسِـلمٍـ َقِـلمٍـگـ ...؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآخٍـلآ وٍلآعُـدُمٍـ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآء*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حلوووووة الكلام كتير
مادري كيف ارد
أشكر صاحبة الموضوع لاستضافة المشرفين
ونسمع حكايتهم الا تجنن واقلامهم المعبرة
وأشكر خيتووو دمعة لا ستضفاته هنا
ولما تخطه من كلمات رائعة تدخل القلب
مشاء الله عليك
كل كلمة قلتها كانت أجمل من الاخرى
تشكري على الجهود المبدولة
لكي الاجر والثواب
وان شاء الله نكون من خدام الامام الحسين عليه السلام
كم اشتقت لزيارة
الله يبغلكم زيارة يارب
ويعطيكم الف عافية
وموفقين أحبتي لكل خير
تحياتووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب يالغلا* 

*دمعة على السطور لم أخطأ يوماً حينمآ سميتكـ الإبداع* 

*وتسلمي يالغلا والله ع كلامكـ الذووق و تنويركـ ع الموضوع* 

*وأشكركم والله كلكم يالغلا ع التوآجد ،،*

*وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه نورتو الموضوع والله* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب يالغلا* 

*مسآء وصبآح الورد للورد ،،*

*مشرفتنآ الغاليه الثآنيه* 




*أكيد وبكل بسآطهـ كلكم عرفتوهآ هي الغلا سويت مآجيكـ ،،*

*بصرآحهـ حقاً تميزت وبجدآرهـ تميزت بردودهآ وتميزت بمواضيعهآ المميزهـ والقيمه جداً*

*بصرآحهـ لتوآجدهآ طابع مميز وخآص فيهآ* 

*لا ابالغ حينمآ أسميهآ مميزهـ جداً  ،،*

*وتفضلي يالغلا جآ دوركـ بعد ماغادرتنآ القمر دمعة ونورتنآ* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*امتد ياأيها الشكر..*
*علّك تبلغهم ...* 
*وتوجيهم ياأيتها الحروف...*
*بتاج كتاج الزهور...* 

*احبتي..*
*كلماتكم في حقي كبيرة..*
*كل ذلك من طيب أصولكم..* 

*لكم كل ودي..وامتناني...*
*وأصدق دعواتي ...*
*موفقين إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*نحن جميعاً بانتظار..الغالية سويت..* 
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*خيتي دمعة على السطور*

*استضافة جداً حلـــووووووهـ*

*كل كلمة احلي من الثانية*

*كل الي اقوله لك*

*انشاء الله ايامك كلها خير وبركة*

*تحياااااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *مرآحب يالغلا*  
> *مسآء وصبآح الورد للورد ،،* 
> *مشرفتنآ الغاليه الثآنيه*  
>  
> 
> *أكيد وبكل بسآطهـ كلكم عرفتوهآ هي الغلا سويت مآجيكـ ،،* 
> *بصرآحهـ حقاً تميزت وبجدآرهـ تميزت بردودهآ وتميزت بمواضيعهآ المميزهـ والقيمه جداً* 
> *بصرآحهـ لتوآجدهآ طابع مميز وخآص فيهآ*  
> *لا ابالغ حينمآ أسميهآ مميزهـ جداً  ،،* 
> ...



 

السلام عليكم  


غاليتي  ..  كروزهـ


كلماتك  في حقي  رائعة  وكبيرة 

والتميز لا ياتي الا  بوقوفكم  معي  


دمتي بود  


عودتي قريبة  ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


حكايات سويت تبداء معاكم  :embarrest:  


سويت .. بسيط جداً 


وتخاف تملو من من ما سوف تكتب 



اهتماماتي في الحياة 


قلمي البسيط والضعيف 


يخجل من الخروج دائماً 


اعشق هذه الشبكة الرائعة 

واحسست با الاخوة صدقن بها 

فا الكل هنا له معنى ومسمى في حياتي

عند  عدم دخولي  يصيبني اشتياق  الى الجميع 


احب  الطفولة كثيراً  


اهماماتي ..  قليلة  القراءة   لا اقراء  الا  للامام علي علية السلام  وعنه 


احب  واكره  الوحده  


كيف يعني  ؟؟  انا الى الحين  ما اعرف  الجواب   :bigsmile: 


كان النت  في مخيلتي  شي  ماله  معنى 

كنت  اتعجب من الي من حولي  كيف يسولفو  عنه 


واشوفه شي مميز عندهم    


وبعد دخولي له  عرفت معنى  كلامهم  واقول  حتى اللي يقولو قليل  


فية  ههههه 
احب الجديد  دائماً في كل  شي  في حياتي 

كون هنا  ...  للحديث  تتمة  


 
الحديث صعب  مثل ماقالت  اختي دمعة  لنا الكلام  من غير اسائلة  وتكون وحيد تسولف 

واللي اعضم انك تتكلم على نفسك  :embarrest:  


تسلمي كروزهـ  على التجربة اللي  وضعتية  لنا

----------


## Sweet Magic

عدنا والعود اخمدُ  


متاخرة دائماً   

عذراً  احبتي  ,,  


نشاط القسم 


ارتاح لما اشوف موضيع مميزة  

وتعتلي البسمة على وجهي  عندما تكون  صفحت  الموضيع  


فيها موضيع  مو محدوفة  


انا اعرف الكثير   عانا    :embarrest:  مني لني   احدف الموضيع المكرره  على طول  

وحتى لو انتو مكاني  عملتو نفس الشي  

انا قلت  في الرد السابق  اني  احب الجديد  واكره المكرر   حتى في حياتي  


راح اقول لكم  عن سر  ,,  في اول شهر ليي  في الاشراف  


جاني ارهاق  لني طول اليوم  كنت  اعمل بحث  

وهذا  الجهد  ما كنت متعوده عليه  

حسيت انها مسئولية  شديده   ومايصير   اني اقصر ابداً  


جميل  ان ارى موضوع  خطة  احد الاعضاء بقلمة  


يعجبني العضو االي  يرد  رد  منمق  يدل على  انه قراء الموضوع من اوله الى اخرة  






لي عوده

----------


## Sweet Magic

لكل اسم  هنا  


تاثير ودور رائع   


ورده محمدية  


شاري الطيب  


جنة الرضا

همس المشاعر 


اريام الدلوعة  


الامل الوردي  


عذب المشاعر 

انسهـ  كرزة  

شواطى  شوق  


وردة بس عطشانة  


فضائل القطيف  


نبض  قلب 



 عدم ذكري الى بعض الاسماء  نسيان  لا اكثر  


فا نشاط  المنتدى  بكم  جميعاً  


اتمنى  ان  نرى    الاعضاء  اللي كان  المنتدى   يزهو بتواجدهم  


موضيع لا يحظرني   با التحديد لكن الى كل عضو  هنا موضوع استطاع ان يتميز به  




لي عودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وينكـ قمر عن الإستضآفه إحنآ بإنتظآركـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
سرني ما قرأته هنا..
من اسطر غاليتنا دمعه ..
جميله مشاعرك والأجمل انك لم تنسين احدا,,
مقصره كثيرا في حقكم في الفتره الماضيه..
ولكن بعد انتهاء الروايه.. لعل العبء خف قليلا عني فصرت اتواجد بشكل اكثف من السابق..
سلمتي من كل مكروه وبلغك الله كل مراد..

Sweet
لن اقاطعك حتى تنتهين.. جميلة طلتك.. فأكملي..

آنسه كرزه..اشكرك عزيزتي مره اخرى على هذه المساحه..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

سويت المقصرة وصلت  :embarrest:  

كيف الحال احبائي  


انشاء الله تكونو بخير  

كنت حاب احط كل الاسماء مع بعض  

اليوم راح اضيف اسماء جعلت الى القسم رونق وجمال  
دمعة على السطور  
للدموع احساس  
شذى الزهراء  
كبرياء  
همس الصمت  
موني  
عفاف الهدى 
 امير ة با حساسي  

اميرة المرح  
اسير الهوى  
واحد فاضي  
الوالد ابو طارق  
عذراً من لم اذكر اسمة فا ذاكرتي هي من تخونني  
الى موضيعهم سحر لا يقاوم  
لا تستطيع الا تمتع ناظرك ما يخط قلمهم  
ولهم ردود رائعة كا روعة قلوبهم الصافية  

الله لا يحرمنا منهم  

وارجع اقول ننتظر ان نرى الى من ترك القسم رجوع  

ونتمتع معهم با جمال اسلوبهم  


لي عودة قريباً

----------


## Sweet Magic

عدت سريعاً  :bigsmile:  

ما ادري .. من اين  ابدا اليوم  

القسم لا ينقصة شي في نظري  

سو موضيع جديده وراقية لنرتقي بهذا الصرح الرائع  

وان نرى اقلام تخط هنا ابداعة  

وردود تريح كاتب وناقل الموضوع ... وهذي اقوله الى نفسي  

لني مقصر اتجاة الكثير من الموضيع  

واذا في رائيكم ينقصة شي اذكروة حتى نكون يد بيد في تغييرة  

فا التغيير هو سر النجاح  


لي عودة  :toung:

----------


## Sweet Magic

صباح الخير   


كيفكم   الحين  ...  


جمال القسم  في  نشاطة الرائع  


متجدد دائماً  


في الموضيع وفي الردود  


كل ما يطرح  هنا  من تنوع   له تاثير  في حياتنا  

فترى  المعلومة الجديده  عليك  والحكمة اللتي تحاكي حياتك  

والهمسة التي  تشعر بها  ان كانت  بحزن او ابتسامة  ترتسم على شفتيك 

يستحال ان ياتي يوم لا ترى  موضيع جديد  

في القسم  


هو شي ممتع 

 ومحزن بعض الشي  في نفس الوقت  لانه في موضيع  تذهب الى ..


الصفحات الماضية   


انشاء االه يدوم على هذا النشاط  


هو صحيح تمر عليه  بعض الاحيان ركود  قليل  


وهذا الشي  يضايقني  اقول وينهم اليوم  ما اشوف موضيع  جديده وردود  


اذا اعضاء تعودت  على   اسلوبهم  وقطعو القسم افتقدهم  


وادي انادي عليهم  علشان اشوف اطلالتهم  


لي عوده

----------


## Sweet Magic

حكايتي ان لها  

ان  تنتهي  

حتى  ياتي  من  يحكلي  حكايته 


خجلة كلماتي امامكم 

والوداع صعب  لكني سابقة  لارى  هنا صفحات  اخواتي و اخواني 


انشاء الله اكون  وفقت في كلماتي  الضعيفة امام روعت كلماتكم  


واعطيت  الموضوع لو القليل من  حقة  


اتمنى ان  يبقى القسم   في اجمل حلتة 


با تواجدكم   الراقي  


ابقو  هنا  دائماً  


لا تحرمونا من عطائكم  

..


كروزهـ  حبيبتي  اشكرك  مره اخرة  

على روعة طرحك وجمال قلبك 

دمتي بخير 

استودعكم الله
واسألكم براءة الذمة جميعاً

اختكم /  
sweetmagic

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباحكم فل وياسمين...*
*جميل جداا هذا الطرح...*
*والاجمل استضافة اخواتي العزيزات...*
*دمعه ع السطور..*
*كانت كلماتك راائعه خطت حروفها* 
*بعشق هذا الصرح الذي يجمعنا سويه*
*ونتفق فيه على رأي واحد نكون يداً بيد ..*

*سويت ماجيك..*
*كانت راائعه ومميزة اطلالتها هناا*
*دائما تنقي اجمل الحروف لتصغيها*
*على مسامعنا من حلوو عباراتها*

*الشكر ممتد الى الانسه كرزة ع الفكره الحلووة*
*والله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
*دمتم بالف خير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

* سويت القمر*

*تسلمي يالغلا ع تلبية الدعوهـ وكلامكـ الروعهـ ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ* 

*مشرفتنآ القمر الثالثهـ ^_^ ،،،*




*أسلوبهآ جداً جميل تعجبني كثيراً مع قلة توآجدهآ ولكن* 

*ردودهآ تشجيعيه ومميزهـ ،،*

*أسلوبهــــــآ له بصمه رائعه* 

*طبعاً هي سينآريو ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*sweet ...~*

*كلمآتكـ رآآئعهـ ...* 
*رغم بسآطتهآ ....* 
*تسلمي على المجهود الرووعهـ .....* 
*ودمتي للقسم تزيدين نشآطه ..* 
*دمتي لنآ ...* 
*ربي لآ يحرمنآ منكـ . ..* 
*خآلص تحيآآتي ..* 
*ـكبرـيآء ..~*

*بآنتظآآر سينـآآريو ..* 
*صآحبه القلمـ المبدع ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*غاليتي ..سويت..*

*حروفٌ امتزجت بحبٍ ..*
*لمستها هنا...*

*بين سطورك...*

*رائعة هي استضافتك أخية ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

*بانتظار الغالية سيناريو..*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
sweet
حضور لطيف وخفيف
وكعادتك متألقه
تعجبني بساطتك وعفويتك
سلمتي من كل مكروه
ننتظر .. الغاليه المختفيه:: سناريو
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *سويت ماجيك..*
> *كانت راائعه ومميزة اطلالتها هناا*
> *دائما تنقي اجمل الحروف لتصغيها*
> *والله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
> *دمتم بالف خير*
> *تحيااتي*



 

غاليتي  


شذى الزهراء  


تميز تواجدي  من حلو  تواجدكم  بقربي 


ما انحرم  يا رب  


دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *سويت القمر* 
> *تسلمي يالغلا ع تلبية الدعوهـ وكلامكـ الروعهـ ،،* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 
الله يسلمك  


يا عسل  


ما ننحرم من جديدك  المميز  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *sweet ...~*
> 
> *كلمآتكـ رآآئعهـ ...* 
> *رغم بسآطتهآ ....* 
> *تسلمي على المجهود الرووعهـ .....* 
> *ودمتي للقسم تزيدين نشآطه ..* 
> *دمتي لنآ ...* 
> *ربي لآ يحرمنآ منكـ . ..* 
> *خآلص تحيآآتي ..* 
> ...



 
شكراً  لك  


غاليتي  

كبرياء   


على هذا التشجيع  الرائع  


ما ننحرم منك  

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> 
> *غاليتي ..سويت..* 
> *حروفٌ امتزجت بحبٍ ..*
> *لمستها هنا...* 
> *بين سطورك...* 
> *رائعة هي استضافتك أخية ..* 
> ...



 

غاليتي ورفيقي  


اشكر لك  كلماتك  اللطيفة  بحقي  

الله لا يحرمني منك  

دمتي ودام  قلبك  الصادق

----------


## Sweet Magic

> مرحبا
> 
> sweet
> حضور لطيف وخفيف
> وكعادتك متألقه
> تعجبني بساطتك وعفويتك
> سلمتي من كل مكروه
> ننتظر .. الغاليه المختفيه:: سناريو
> دمتم بخير
> ...



 

عزيزتي  


اميرة  


الالطف  تواجدك بقربي


ما انحرم منك  


دمتي  بود

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سويتي 
كلماتك خرجت من القلب فوصلت الى القلب 
نتمنى الرقي المستمر للمنتدى 
الف شكر لصاحبة الموضوع 
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*نحن بإنتظآر سينآريو إلى غداً إذا ماجت عذراً ولكن راح نبدأ بمبدعين النقآش* 

*حتى لايتووقف الموضوع كثير ونعوود مرهـ اخرى لسيناريوو*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## MOONY

* عزيزتي
كنتِ عفويه
ورائعه 
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
ويدووم نشاطكِ بهالقسم
بنتتظار الغاليه سيناريو
تحياتي 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب مساءكم ورد ومسكـ* 
*أعتذر راح نرجع للغلا سيناريو مرهـ أخرى توقف الموضوع ..!* 
*راح نغير زيآرتنا ونروح لمبدعين منتدى النقآش والحوار الفكري ،،* 
** 
*نوارة الدنيآ القمر،،* 
*نرى إبداعهــــــآ في جميع الأقسآم ،،* 
*وتنمى تجي وتنورينآ يالغلا ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

sweet
خيتوووو كان طلتك جميلة هنا
وكلماتك رائعة جدا
وأستضافة رائعة ان تقولي لنا مايجري هنا
لقد سعدت بقراءة كلماتك
موفقة الى كل خير
وأشكرة مرة اخرى كرزة على هذه الصفحة الرائعة
أتمنى لك التوفيق
يعطيكم العافية
بانتظار أختي نوارة الدنيا لتملي الصفحة باشراقة جديدة
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


عذراً  نوارة  


سوف اخذ  من متصفحك قليلاً 

......


نوارة 

موني  

شمعة الوادي  


تسلمو حبيباتي  على كلماتك  الرائعة 

والصادقة  في حقي 

ما انحرم منك  


دمتم  بخير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *مراحب مساءكم ورد ومسكـ*
> 
> *أعتذر راح نرجع للغلا سيناريو مرهـ أخرى توقف الموضوع ..!* 
> *راح نغير زيآرتنا ونروح لمبدعين منتدى النقآش والحوار الفكري ،،* 
> ** 
> *نوارة الدنيآ القمر،،* 
> *نرى إبداعهــــــآ في جميع الأقسآم ،،* 
> *وتنمى تجي وتنورينآ يالغلا ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



السلام عليكم 
تفآجأت بوجود اسمي في الموضوع 
اشكر كم لاستضافتي 
واشكرك لتقديمك اللطيف 
لي عودة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هنا


على قلمي ان ينساب بسلاسة 

على افكاري ان تكون مترابطة 

علي ان اعطيكم من وقتي 

لعلمي بوجود متابعين 

سيعطوني الكثير من أوقاتهم 


ربما صدأت افكاري في الأونة الاخيرة 

قل عطائي بشكل ملحوظ

لن ارمي بالاسباب على كاهل الظروف

ليقيني اننا من يسّير حياتنا 

وليست هي من تسيرنا 

سأجعل من هذا الموضوع انطلاقة جديدة 

دافع أكبر للعطاء 


هنا 


سأنثر بذور أرويها بحبر قلمي 


لعلها تثمر عن مواضيع هادفة 

لي عودة للحديث عن قسمي أكثر 


انتظروني

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباحكم / مساؤكم جوري 

لم استغرق الوقت الطويل في التفكير  فيما سأكتبه هنا 

ربما هي فرصة لن تتكرر لافراغ مافي جعبتي من مشاعر تجاه منتداي الغالي

سأتكلم عن الايجابيات وعن السلبيات 

سأتكلم اليوم عن مدى تعلقي بشبكتنا ( شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ) 

منذ تاريخ تسجيلي الذي تعدى الأربع سنوات 


لم اشعر بالانتماء لمنتدى الا هنا 

ربما لاني من سكان الناصرة القدامى 


فأنا أولى بهذا المنتدى من غيري 


لكني بقيت متابعة خلف الكواليس لسنوات 

لم تكن لدي الجرأة المطلوبة للمشاركة 

كنت ارى كوكبة من العمالقة يخطون باقلامهم ما أعجز عن مجاراته 

وما اخرجني عن قوقعتي التي لبثت فيها طويلا 


كان اهداء من الاخت نور الهدى ( ام محمد) 

عندما اهدتني وردة في احد المواضيع 

مما اعطاني احساس ان هنا من ينتبه لوجودي هنا 

شاركت بداية على استحياء 

احببت مواضيع النقاش كثيرا 

لانها تخاطب العقل 

ولها ارتباط بالواقع 

صغت بقلمي بعض المواضيع التي لفتت الادارة الى وجودي 

رشحتني الغالية شمعة تحترق للاشراف على قسم لم يولد بعد

عندما وصلتني رسالة ترشيحي للاشراف 

اصابتني رهبة كبيرة 

فمن أنا ضمن هؤلاء؟؟



للجميع هنا 


أطواق الياسمين 

ولتحفكم عناية الله 


لي عودة بعد قليل بإذن الله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتذر لتأخري 

فجهازي يعاني من موت بطيء 

وتأثير سرطانات الهكر تفتك بشرايينه 

فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

عدت اليوم لاتكلم عن منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري 

وليد الشبكة الجديد 

مازال يحبو الا انه لفت انظار الكثيرين 

رواده قلائل  فهو منتدى النخبة 

منتدى جاد حاله حال بقية اقسام المنتدى  


الا أن جرعة الجدية فيه مضاعفة نوعا ما


تطرقنا من خلال مواضيعه لنقاش بعض القضايا الاجتماعية 

المطلوب فيه النقد وتقديم الحلول 

ولم نطلب تعرية المجتمع وابراز عيوبه 


وددت لو اجتذب اقلام ذات باع ثقافي في المجتمع 

ومن يمتلكون خبرة تخولهم الدخول في نقاشات ذات اهداف ومضامين 

وهذا ما نصبو اليه ونأمله 

منتدانا الغالي يضم الكثير من الاقلام الجادة 

ولكن الطمع في الزيادة هنا شيء محمود 


فلا تبخلوا علينا بزيارة القسم

لي عودة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مساؤكم محفوف بالبركات والخيرات 

اقلام اجتذبتني في منتدى النقاش 

اقلام تميزت بالعطاء

والرأي السديد

والأفق اللامحدود

اقلام تنبري لقول الحقيقة 

لديها الجرأة في الحق 

والقدرة على الاقناع دون رفض رأي الطرف الآخر


منها من تنحى جانبا 

ومنها من بقي مستمرا معنا

لهذه الاقلام تحية اجلال واكبار

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يوم سعيد 


سيد الحرف 

واستاذ الكلمة 

قلم يشد القارئين 

واسلوب رشيق بكلمات انسيابية 

زميلي الغائب الحاضر 



واحد فاضي 


كلنا يتفق على انه اسم على غير مسمى 

تعجز الحروف عن ايفاءه حقه

"ابن البلد" ومتلمس لقضاياه ومشاكله 

قلم رشيق انسيابي 

رأي صارم في الحق 




للدموع احساس 

ماذا عساي ان اقول في حقها 

اقف عند ردودها عاجزة عن الرد

سيل منهمر من الكلمات 

تقول ما يجول في خاطري واعجز عن التعبير عنه 

اتمنى ان تشارك في طرح المواضيع 


عابرة سبيل 

اشتقت لها في القسم 

عضوة تتميز بالمشاكسة 

ولها نفس طويل في النقاش 

اتمنى ان تعود للقسم من جديد


تأبط بودرة 

انه لا يكتب ردود 

لكنه يعزف سينفونية 

لا يرد بالنثر 

بل بالشعر 

كل رد عبارة عن قصيدة اجتماعية 



لي عودة

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كالعادة متأخرة 

سأكمل قائمة اسماء الاعضاء الذين تميزو في منتدى النقاش 

عفاف الهدى 

تلقائية 

عفوية 

رأي سديد

متابعة جيدة 



كبرياء 

تتميز بجرأتها في طرح ارائها 

صريحة 

قوة شخصيتها تتضح جلية من خلال ردودها 

حالمة 


روائع القصص

رغم صغر سنها 

الا انها تمثل شريحة من المراهقين 

لها ارائها التي احترمها 

ومواضيعها الجريئة نوعا ما 



سيناريوووو

تختفي لتأتي بروائعها 

قلم واعد 

مناقشة يحسب لها الف حساب 



دمعة على السطور 

تواجدها قليل

ولكن ما ان تحضر حتى تأتي بالراي السديد

والكلام المفيد



اعذروني اخوتي  وأخواتي 

لم اتعمد اسقاط اسماءكم

فهناك الكثيرون ممن يشاركون 

ويتركون بصمة لا تنسى 

ولكن الوقت لا يسعفني 

والذاكرة تخونني 

( الكبر شين)

اقدم شكري وامتناني  لكل من 


سويت ماجيك 

عوامية صفوانية 

سماؤك حلمي 

أرسم العشق

شاري الطيب

مريم المقدسة 

وقت الوداع

خانقة العبرة

ولكل من خط حرفا 

او صاغ كلمة في منتدى النقاش

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اعتقد فترة نوآرة انتهت وإلا غلطآنهـ :(*

*عموماً اتوقع انتهت إذا انتهت* 

*رجاءاً أي مشرف نستدعيهآ يحس نفسه مو قآدر يتوآصل* 

*الأفضل يقوول ونرجع لهـ بعد مآنخلص من كل المشرفين*

*ولايصير الموضوع هيكـ تآركينهـ :(*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب* 

*امم بمآ إنوو يوم سعيد ووآحد فآضي الاحظ قلة دخوولهم عذراً مش رآح يتأخر* 

*او يُهمل الموضوع أكثر ،،*

*إذاً معنآ مشرفة الترحيب والتهآني*

*عفاف الهدى* 

*وإذا تحس انها مش راح تجي او ترد يآليت تقول*

*سلامي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم حبايبي
اول ما قرأت اسي هون تلخبطت افكاري وحواسي
 ماذا اكتب ماذ اصيغ 
ارجوا ان تتحملوا هفواتي 
واشكر لكم هذا الموضوع الرائع 
لي عوده معكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صباح الخير والياسمين عليكم شباب وصبايا شبكتنا الغاليه 
اليوم راح اتكلم معاكم وافضفض عن لقائي بشبكة الناصرة 
وتعلقي بها ومسيرة حياتي معها الى اليوم

شبكة الناصرة 
كنت بداية لا افقه في النت شيئا وكنت احوس هنا وهناك 
الا ان جمعني القدر بشبكتنا الغاليه وكان قوقل له الفضل في تكوين هذه العلاقه الحميمية 
كنت اتطلع في مواضيعها في ردودها في اسماء الأعضاء وكنت اتمنى المشاركه معهم 
قررت المشاركه وبجهد جهيد اشتركت ووضعت اولى بصماتي هنا 
حينها كنت اعاني من ازمة نفسية لم اجد نفسي الا وانا اصيغها في الشبكة 
واردفتني تلك الردود التي خففت علي ما بداخلي من اسى وضياع 
احسست بالألفة مع الأخوة والأخوات وكأني اعرفهم من زمن بعيد 
لم اجد نفسي الا وانا اختا لهم يداي تصوغ وتتكلم وكأني مع اسرتي 
فعلا هي اسرتي التي لا استطيع ان اتخلى عنها 
سارت الأيام والشهور ونحن معها 
واذ برسالة دقت جرس رسائلي الوارده فتحتها الا وهي طلب الأشراف 
تفاجئت وتحيرت وبانت علي معالم الدهشة والحيرة وووو
ربما هذه الرسالة اخطأت الباب او وووو
من هي انا كي ارشح لهذا المنصب ..وانا لازلت اتعلم واتعلم وليست لدي الدراية الكثيرة عن عالم النت 
ولا المنتديات ...
وافقت واذ بي مشرفة صغيرة امام الفطاحل الكبار 
وكم انا سعيدة جدا وفخورة بانظمامي الى هذا الصرح الشامخ 
حيث جاء معي ابناء اختي شبل الطفوف الذي برع في التصميم 
واللامع وبنات اخوتي الفراش الفاطمي و أنا والبحر توأمان و شمعة امل 
وصديقاتي و كنت سعيدة جدا بانظمامهم هنا 
ما اجمل اللحظات التي اقضيها بينكم احبتي هنا في منزلنا الثاني الشبكة 
لي عودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفه تأخرت 
اهلين حبايبي
اليوم حبيت اذكر لكم عن اعضاء ومشرفين تميزوا في نظري وتعلقت بهم 
ولوجودهم واخلاقهم تشجعت ان ابقى هنا معهم 
لأنهم صاروا جزء مني 
اتمنى ان ما احد يزعل واتمنى اني ما انسى احد

بابا ابو طارق ( محمود سعد )

من بداية انطلاقتي في هذا الصرح وانا اجد في هذه الشخصية ما يجذبني وبقوه نحوها 
شخصية حنونه عطوفه مثقفة وذات قلب كبير يسع الجميع 
وتواقيعه وصوره غالبا ما كانت تحمل صورة السيد حسن نصر الله فارتبط في نفسي بأنه 
يحمل صفات السيد وكلما رأيت السيد تذكرته فبدون استئذان حل ابا لي دون استأذان منه 
وكم تمنيت ان القاه خصوصا عندما علمت بأنه كان هنا في الشرقية وعندما جلس ليخبرنا عن تجاربه 
العظيمه .......نعم هو الوالد الحنون الذي لا نستغني عنه في صرحنا الكبير 

واحد فاضي 
شخصية جدا راقية في التعامل مع صغر سنه الا ان تجاربه ومواقفه واراءه تدل على كبر سنه
فعقله راجح تعجبني اراءه المبنيه على اسس صحيحه  دائما اخ كريم وفاضل وتراه في وقت الحاجه

صدفة البحر 
انسانه حبوبة ونشيطه وتحب الفرفشة اخت غاليه بقلبها الكبير 

شذى الزهراء 
اختي التي لم تلدها امي واتمنى ان اجتمع معها واعانقها بقوة كم من الحب والأحترام اكنه لها 

وبعض الأخوه والأخوات  مثل 
سحر القوافي و ام محمد وام الحلوين ونوارة  و المومياءه وكتير ناس 
بعد تتابع الأيام ظهرت شخصيات جديده مثل 
يوم سعيد
من الشخصيات المثقفة والواعية دوما نحب قراءة مواضيعه وردوده القيمه  اخ محترم افتقدناه
تأبط بودرة 
شخصية منكته رائعه حبوبة وكان له صدى رائع في المنتدى ..افتقدناك عمو تأبط
جمال ابو الخير 
الأخ الذي استبصر ..كم كنت متابعه الى مشاركاته الرائعه وكم كنت انتظره ...افتقدناه
كميل الفضلي 
شيخنا الفاضل الحاضر الغائب الذي ظروف دراسته وعمله و بلده تحتم عليه الغياب المفاجيء..بانتظارك شيخنا 

والأن كبرت عائلتي كثيرا فانظمت لنا اخت عزيزة وغالية على قلوبنا هي الأخت 
أنين
اخت كبيرة بأفكارها واسلوبها ومسابقاتها الثقافية والمسلية والرائعة جدا 
ولها قلب كبير كبير كبير كم احبها واحترمها 
شبل الطفوف 
ابن اختي ..والذي ابدع في التصاميم فعلا هو شبل لكن باخلاقه وشطارته سيصبح اسدا 
في اسرع وقت 
 نوارة 
منافسة قوية وسريعه اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد كم احببت هذه الشخصية 
فرح
شخصية رائعه جدا جدا  ولها حضور مميز وخصوصا بقصتها الرائعة (احلام صمود)
هؤلاء عائلتي الذين لا احب فراقهم  وغيرهم الكثير الكثير اتمنى ان لا يزعلوا مني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدت من جديد
وانا اشرب فنجان قهوتي 
متباركين جميعا بالمولد الشريف اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخيرات 
حديثي اليوم عن اكثر الأقسام شعبية عندي 
منتدى المسابقات 
تراني ساكنة هناك مع الروح الحماسية والأخوية وروح التنافس الحقيقي 
والشريف ...والمسابقات المسلية والثقافية ..كم اعشق هذا القسم مع طاقم ادارته 
الرائع والمثقف والذي يحمل طابع التجديد والروح الأبوية مع بابا ابو طارق والروح الأخوية مع بقية الطاقم 

منتدى المصممين
ازوره دائما يعجبني ابداعات الأخوه والأخوات هناك كم اتمنى ان اتعلم فن التصميم 
ويعتبر منتدى مهم جدا لأظهار المواهب وصقلها مع المعلمة الفاضلة والمبدعة : أميرة المرح

 منتدى النقاش
قسم خاص لتبادل الأراء والخبرات وباب للحوار والنقاش الهادف 

الصحيفة 
احب اترم على الأموات ..ما يقصر اخونا روح الشرق الله يطول لنا في عمره 
واحب اشوف اخر الآخبار في المجتمع 

منتدى الترحيب 
قسمي الذي احب ان ارحب فيه بكل الأعضاء الجدد وارسال التهاني  للأعراس والمواليدو
اعياد الميلاد ولمن حل عليهم مولود جديد ومشاركة الأخوة والأخوات افراحهم 
والموضوع المهم في قسمي دفتر الأستئذان الذي اتمنى من الجميع زيارته باستمرار 
منتدى الصور 
اظهار ابداعات التصوير وماشاء الله طلع عندنا مصورين مبدعين كتير 
والتفرج على بقية الصور هناك للتسلية 
منتدى الجمال وذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة العام والخواطر و الطلاب والمدرسين احب امر عليهم بين الفترة والثانية 
والله يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*عذراً على قطعكـ عفآف ولكن اود انبه لشئ ،،*

*في الإستضآفه راح تكووني للأربعآء ،،*

*والمشرف إلا بعدكـ راح يكون من السبت للأربعآء وهيكـ ،،*

*نسيتي قسمي المسجآت هع :(*

*تحيآتو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليوم راح اذكر لكم عن الأشياء الحالية بالنسبة لي في المنتدى 
لفت انتباهي في الفترة الأخيرة عضوين تميزوا في نظري 
الأخ قمي 
مواضيعه قيمة جدا وانسان مهذب ورزين 
الأخ علي 
ايضا شخصية رائعه ورزينه اخلاقه جدا حلوه 

اما من المواضيع الجديده والي اتشدني اليها 
مسابقات أنين المتجدده والي تعتبر من مسابقات الذكاء 
وقصة فروحة أحلام صمود قصة رائعة جدا جدا وعشنا كل لحظة مع الأبطال 
وحبيناهم كتير 
مسابقة التصوير حلوه كتير صرت لازم اشترك فيها حببتني كتير في التصوير 
الي ما كنت اعير اله اهتمام 
مسابقة جزء من الصورة مفقود كمان حلوه كتير واتحرك المخ 
يعطيكم الله العافية 
هذا مالدي لليوم
ولي عوده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم من الحب والأحترام اكنه لشبكتي الغالية 
لأخواني واخواتي هنا 
اخوان تعلقت بهم كثيرا من بينهم
سويت مجك .. ام الحلوين ..نور الهدى .. فرح..وغيرهم الكثييير الكثيير 
ان كتبت فلن انتهي لكثرتهم ((اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد))
كم اود لقياكم احبتي على ارض الواقع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احبتي في الله 
كم سعدت بهذا اللقاء 
وهذه الأستضافه على مدى اسبوع 
اشكرك اخت كرزة على اختياري
واليوم نسلم الميكرفون لأحد المشرفين او المشرفات 

في الختام وددت ان افصح عن حبي واحترامي وافتخاري بعائلتي هنا
عائلة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 
عسى ان يوفقنا الله للقاء على ارض الواقع 
وبالتوفيق احبتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ـــــبآ* 

*شكراً ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف ع ـــــآفيهـ ،،*

*ووعذراً للمشرفين والمشرفآت ماراح يكوون بالدور رآح يكوون ع الأكثر توآجد* 

*بصرآحهـ اكثر ثنتين حسيت انهم صحيح عطو الموضوع حقهـ*

*سويت ودمعة على السطور ،،*

*اعتذر منكم ..!*

*ورآح افكر مين رآح يجيه الدور وشكراً*

*سلآمي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مر ح ــــــبآ*

*امم فكرت في من مِن الإشرآف ينورنآ* 

*فكرت في هالأموور هي* 

*إبدآعهـ توآجدهـ الدآئم جمآل روحهـ* 

*بصرآحهـ*

*لقيت مشرفهـ تعجني اخلآقهـآ وو توآجدهآ حلوو ومُبدعهـ مع* 

*إن الإبدآع قليلهـ في حقهآ ،،*

*ربي يووفقكـ ودووم التميز حليفكـ ِ*

*وتنووورنآ مشرفتنآ القمر*

*شوق المحبهـ* 

*احلى تحيهـ*

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> *مرح ـــــبآ*  
> *شكراً ع التوآجد ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكـ الف ع ـــــآفيهـ ،،* 
> *ووعذراً للمشرفين والمشرفآت ماراح يكوون بالدور رآح يكوون ع الأكثر توآجد*  
> *بصرآحهـ اكثر ثنتين حسيت انهم صحيح عطو الموضوع حقهـ* 
> *سويت ودمعة على السطور ،،* 
> *اعتذر منكم ..!* 
> *ورآح افكر مين رآح يجيه الدور وشكراً* 
> *سلآمي*



اقدم اعتذاري الشديد 


لاني عجزت عن اعطاء الموضوع حقه 

فالناس قدرات 

وربما قدراتي 

لاتتناسب وهكذا مواضيع 

ألف شكر  لمجهوداتك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*احبتي...*

*نوارة الدنيا..*
*عفاف الهدى...*

*رائع هو حضوركم...*

*وجميلةٌ هي كلماتكم...*
*النابعة من قلب...تجاه هذا المنتدى...ومن فيه...*

*استمتع أثناء قراءتي ..لنبض قلوبكم هنا..*

*كل الشكر للغالية ..آنسة كرزة ..*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

*بانتظار الغالية شووووووووووق...*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*


*بالتوفيق يارب..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*بالعكس نوآرهـ كآن توآجدكـ جميل ومميز ،،*

*ولكل إنسان ظرووفهـ يالغلا ،،*

*ونورتي الموووضوع بتوآجدكـ ،،*

*لاعد م*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


مرح ــبا كرووزتي ..


بـ ج ـد مو بـ ع ـارفه شنو أقولك !!


فاجأتيني بقوووه *_* ..


كنت مطمنه على نفـ س ـي ،، لأن دووري راح يكوون بالأخ ــير !!


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبووبتي على الإس ــتضافه ..


بإذن الله س ــأعود لاح ــقآ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..~*
*<--- متآبعه من خلف الكوآليس دآئمآ هع*
*ولمآ أجي أبي أرد يكون مآيحق لي :<*
*فأكتفي بالتقييم وأطير عن الموضوع هههه* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريـآء*

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 


ص ـباحكم مـ ع ـطر بذكر الرح ــمن تـ ع ـالى .. 

.. 
.. 

أح ــبائي ،، إخ ــواني في الله .. 

ها أنا ابدأ مـ ع ـكم رح ـلة ض ـياع الكلمات .. 

وبـ ع ـثرة المـ ش ـاعر ،، 

فلم أع ــتد رص ـف ع ـباراتي !! 

أو النطق بما يـ ش ـعر به قلبي !! 

.. .. .. 

| .. خ ـطوتي الأولى بالمنتدى .. | 


سيتـ ع ـجب الكثير بما س ــاأخبركم به ،، 

فرح ـلتي مع هذا الـ ص ـرح بدأت منذُ 5 س ـنوات مـ ض ـت .. 

نـ ع ـم كان تاريخ تـ س ـجيلي في ع ـام 2003 .. 

كنتُ أمتلك عـ ض ـويه أخ ـرى بـ ع ـيده عن ش ـوق المـ ح ـبة .. 

فقد وص ـلني كما أذكر إع ــلان عن بداية إفتتاح المنتدى 

وأنا في المرح ـله الثانويه .. 

 

إح ـتفظتُ بالإع ـلان في ج ـيبي ،، 

وعند ع ـودتي من المدرس ـه أفرغ ـتُ ح ـاجياتي على مكتبي .. 

لم أع ــر الإع ـلان أي إهتمام يُذكر ح ـينها .. 

بعد ع ـدة أيام ،، وأنا أتـ ص ـفح بعض المواقع اللتي مللتُ تكرار دخ ـولي الفارغ ع ـليها ،، 

تذكرتُ ورقة الإع ـلان ،، 

ذهبتُ إلى غ ـرفتي للبـ ح ـث عنه ،، 

وج ـدتُ الورقه مطويه بـ ع ـنايه تـ ح ـت وس ـادتي ،، 

ح ـاولتُ إس ـترج ـاع ماج ـرى من قبل ،، ولم أع ـلم سبب إح ـتفاظي به !! 

لم اُتـ ع ـب نفـ س ـي بالتفكير مطولاً .. 

توج ـهتُ إلى ج ـهازي وأدخ ـلت الرابط ،، 

ولم أتردد أبداً بالإش ــتراك فيه .. 

إلى الآن أتذكر إولى مـ ش ـاركات بموض ـوع مـ س ـجات ^_^ .. 

كان أول منتدى أشُ ـارك به " وللـ ع ـلم هو الوح ـيد " .. 

ولكن .. !! 

للأس ــف لم يطل مكوثي فيه !! 

فلم تتوافر لدينا وس ـائل ج ـيده للإتـ ص ـال بالـ ش ـبكه كما الآن ،، 

ش ـعرتُ بالـ ض ـيق والملل الـ ش ـديد .. 

.. 

.. 

للـ ح ـديث تتـــمه ،، إنتظرووني لاح ــقآ .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

رائعه تلك العفويه
متألقه تلك البساطه

لا غريب على مشرفتينا الفاضلتين
نوارة الدنيا
و
عفاف الهدى

روعة الحضور وقوته
خالص دعائي لكما بالموفقيه وتحقيق الأماني

شوق المحبه..
يااه.. من البدايه... ووينش يالغلا عنا ؟؟!!
يللا ظروف وكل واحد فينا تحكمه الظروف
فديتش تصدقي كنت افكرش في الثانويه تدرسي .. :toung: 
:) طلعتي في عمري تقريبا :rolleyes: 
العمر كله يارب والله يوفقش ويسعدش

كملي الحكايه .. ننتظرش للنهايه


كروزه.. تسلمي ويعطيش العافيه على حلقات الوصل الحلوه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

> شوق المحبه..
> 
> يااه.. من البدايه... ووينش يالغلا عنا ؟؟!!
> 
> موج ــوده البنت بس ع ـفر مـ س ـتحيه  ..
> 
> يللا ظروف وكل واحد فينا تحكمه الظروف
> 
> إي والله ص ـدقتي ،، من ج ـد كانت الـظروف ض ـدي ..
> ...





مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي عالتواج ـد الطيب ..


لا ح ـرمني ربي رووع ـة تواص ـلكم مـ ع ـي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 

مـ س ـائكم خ ـير وَ صـ ح ـه .. 

.. 
.. 
نكمل ح ـديثنا  :embarrest:  .. 


|.. رح ـلة إس ـتمراري هنا ..| 


لم أس ـتسلم لـ ع ـدم تواج ـد وس ـيلة الإتـ ص ـال بالـ ش ـبكه .. 

فكنتُ كلما أتُيـ ح ـت لي الفرص ـه ،، 

أدخ ـل للإطمئنان على المنتدى وكل ج ـديد فيه .. 

أتذكر إنتهاء دوام المدرس ـه .. 

فأذهب مع ص ـديقتي إلى منزلها .. 

وأح ـاول س ـرقة الوقت ،، 

والدخ ـول إلى المنتدى على ع ـجله من أمري ،، 

وتبدأ ص ـديقتي بـ س ـرد أح ـداث يومنا المملل بالمدرس ـه ،، 

وأنا أكتفي بالهمهمه على ح ـديثها .. 

فتركيزي ، فقط بما قد تم إض ـافته من ج ـديد بالمنتدى .. 

وما أن أنتهي ،، 

أع ـتذر لـ ص ـديقتي ،، 

وأس ــرع بالرج ـوع لمنزلي .. 

خ ـوفاً من تأخ ـري وَ غـ ض ـب والدي .. 

وظل الـ ح ـال هكذا مطولاً ،، 

كنتُ أكتفي بتـ س ـجيل دخ ـولي إليه كُلما إُتـيـ ح ـت لي الفرص ـه .. 

فقط عند زيارتي لمنزل ص ـديقتي أو إح ـدى أخ ـواتي ،، 

إكتفيت بالزياره له دون المـ ش ـاركه ،، 

لأني لم أس ـتطع التواج ـد بـ ش ـكل مـ س ـتمر .. 

ش ـهدتُ فيه تطوارات كثيره ،، 

ورقي وش ـهره كبيره .. 

إح ــساسي الآن ،، 

كما لو إنني كنتُ أرُاقب طفلاً ص ـغيراً .. 

كنتُ مـ ع ـه منذُ لـ ح ـظة ولادته ،، 

إلى أن أص ـبح رج ـلاً قوياً ،، 

ج ـاهد وتـ ع ـب ليثبتَ وج ـوده في هذه الـ ح ـياة .. 

.. 

.. 

لـ ح ـديثي تتمه ،، س ـأع ـود بإذن الله .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
امممم كنت اتاااابع من ورى الكواليس 
ماتحب الظهوور ههههههههه :toung: 
بجد لااستغرب ابد حديث مشرفاتنا الغاليااات 
في قمة الروووعه مشوووق جدا 
وجهوووودكم ماشاء الله عليكم ربي يحفظكم 
يعطيكم العاافيه 
شوووق يالغلا في الانتظااار لتكملي لنا  :embarrest: 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

ص ـباح ـكم ش ـوقاً لمـ غ ـفرة الرح ـمن .. 

.. 

.. 

|.. قراري بالـ ع ـوده ..| 


كنتُ دائماً أتفاع ـل مع الأع ـضاء وإس ـلوبهم من خ ـلف الـ ش ـاشة ،، 

وقد أع ـجبني تميز بـ ع ـض المـ ش ـرفين في أق ـسامهم .. 

تمنيت وَ تمنيت كثيراً أن أش ـارك بمواض ـيع أع ـجبتني .. 

في كل مره أزور المنتدى أتردد بداخ ـلي للمـ ش ـاركه من ج ـديد !! 

إلى أن لم أس ـتطع الـ ص ـبر أكثر على ترددي المزع ـج .. 

وقررتُ أخ ـيراً المـ ش ـاركه .. 

ولـــكـــن !! 

ع ـاودتني الـ ح ـيره والتردد مره أخ ـرى ،، 

صَـ ع ـبَ عليّ الدخ ـول بالـ ع ـضويه القديمه .. 

شـ ع ـرتُ بالتقـ ص ـير ،، 

وتأخ ـري الطويل للمـ ش ـاركه بإس ـمي الـ س ـابق ،، 

فلم يكن بيدي س ـوى تـ س ـجيل ع ـضويه ج ـديده ،، 

الا وهي "’ ش ـوق المـ ح ـبة ’" .. 

إلى الآن أح ـنُ وأش ـتاق لـ ع ـضويتي القديمه ،، 

هي ع ـزيزه على قلبي ،، 

فإنها إولى بـ ص ـماتي هُنـا .. 

أع ـتذر منها ،، فلم أقـ ص ـد التـ خ ـلي ع ـنها ،، 

ولكني وددتُ أن ابدأ من ج ـديد ،، 

* شُ ـكراُ لك يا ش ـوق المـ ح ـبة على التـ س ـجيل * .. 

كان هذا أول رد سـ ع ـدتُ بقرأته ،، 

من هُـنا إبتدأتُ مـ ش ـوار آخ ـر مع ش ـوق .. 

.. 

.. 

ح ـديثي مـ ع ـكم سأتممهُ لاح ـقاً .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

مـ س ـاءكم خ ـير وَ مـ ح ـبة .. 

.. 
.. 

|.. إهتماماتي الـ خ ـاصه ..| 


لا توج ـد إلى إهتماماتي ح ـدود .. 

فهواياتي كثيره .. 

أحُ ـب ج ـمع الأش ــياء .. 

لا شئ مـ ح ـدد ،، فأش ـيائي منوع ـه .. 

منها ملـ ص ـقات إس ـمي ورقمي على طاولات إمتـ ح ـاناتي .. 

ورقة أس ـماء طالبات الـ ص ـف في كل ع ـام ج ـديد .. 

قـ ص ـاصات إح ـتوت تـ ع ـليقات ج ـميله ،، قد مرت بيننا خ ـلال حـ ص ـص المدرس ـه .. 

أهوى ج ـمع التـ ح ـف ،، 

فـ غ ـرفتي ومكتبي مزح ـومان بهذه الأش ـياء الـ ص ـغيره ،، 

دع ـوات الزواج ،، وبطاقات تذكاريه .. 

وأش ـياء كثيره ،، تـ ح ـمل ذكريات ع ـزيزه على قلبي .. 

أحُ ـب التلوين والـ ع ـبث باللألوان كثيراً .. 

س ـابقاً .. أدمنتُ ش ـراء كتيبات التلوين للأطفال وتلوينها بنفـ س ـي .. 

أحُ ـب تبادل الرس ـائل البريديه المميزه .. 

أيـ ض ـاً ،، أحُ ـب قراءة الروايات والقـ ص ـص بإخ ـتلاف نوع ـياتها .. 

لم أكن أهوى الطبخُ هكذا ،، 

ولكن .. يوماً بعد يوم أصبـ ح ـتُ أحُ ـب أن أطور من نفـ س ـي وكـ س ـب خ ـبره فيه .. 

أنا من ع ـشاق س ـماع الموس ـيقى الكلاس ـيكيه الهادئه والـ ح ـزينه .. 

،، ،، هُنـاك المزيد والمزيد أيـ ض ـاً ،، 

إذا أكملت فلن أنتهي .. 

.. 

.. 

أكتفي بـ ح ـديثي هذا ،، س ـأعود لاح ـقـاً .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 


مـ س ـائكم فرح وَ سـ ع ـاده .. 

.. 
.. 


|.. هوايه ،، أص ــبحت ج ـنون ..| 


منذُ تقريبآ 5 س ـنوات إمتلكتُ لأول مره ج ـهاز ج ـوال خ ـاص بي .. 

كان هديه غ ـاليه من أخ ـي وَ زوج ــته .. 

منذُ ذلك الوقت وأنا لم أترك شئ إلا وإلتقطت له ص ـوراً تذكاريه .. 

أحُ ـب تـ ص ـوير الذكريات والأح ـداث الـ ج ـميله .. 

أشـ ع ـر بـ س ـعاده وأنا أس ـترجع ذكرياتي مع الـ ص ـور .. 

وفي الآونه الأخ ـيره ،،  

توافرت لديّ كاميرا ديـ ج ـيتال .. 

ع ـشقتُ دقة التـ ص ـوير بها ،، 

ومدى وض ـوح ألوان وتفاص ـيل الـ ص ـور .. 

لا زلتُ مبتدئه في إس ـتخدامها بمهاره ،، 

أج ـهل الكثير من أس ـاليب وطرق التـ ص ـوير ،، 

أتمنى التوس ـع في هذا المـ ج ـال كثيرآ .. 

أص ـبتُ بإدمان التـ ص ـوير ولا أس ـتطيع التـ خ ـلي عنه .. 

.. 

.. 

للـ ح ـديث تتمه .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

مـ س ـائي يتـ ج ـدد مـ ع ـكم بذكر الواح ـد الرح ـمن .. 

.. 
.. 

|.. فوتوش ـوب ،، ع ـالم أض ـيع فيه ..| 


أتذكر بإن الـ ج ـهاز القديم كان يـ ح ـتوي على نـ س ـخه ع ـربيه .. 

وكان البرنامج مهـ ج ـور ،، لا أح ـد يهتم له .. 

في تلك الفتره إح ـدى أخ ـواتي إش ـتركت بدوره للتـ ص ـوير والفوتو .. 

وكنتُ أس ـتمع دائماً إلى ح ـديثها عما تتـ ع ـلمه من ج ـديد بهذا المـ ج ـال .. 

شـ ع ـرتُ بـ ص ـعوبه في إس ـتيعاب كيفية إس ـتخدامه .. فتـ ج ـاهلت الموض ـوع .. 

بعدها بفتره ،، دخ ـلت أخ ـتي وأنا بالـ ص ـدفه على ج ـهازي .. 

وقامت بفتح برنامـ ج الفوتو .. 

وَ وضـ ح ـت لي أش ـياء بـ س ـيطه ،،  

عن كيفية فتح ع ـمل ج ـديد ،، وقص الـ ص ـور ،، والكتابه عليها .. 

أكتفت بهذا وتركتني لوح ـدي .. 

ج ـلستُ أح ـاول تذكر ماع ـلمتني إياه ومـ ح ـاولة تطبيقه .. 

كان الموض ـوع ج ـديداً عليّ ،، 

وإس ـتصعبتُ إس ـتخدامه كثيراً .. 

وبين الـ ح ـين والآخ ـر أقوم بفتح البرنامج ،، 

وأقفله لاح ـقاً بمـ ح ـاولات فاش ـله وس ـيئه ج ـداً .. 

كنتُ اس ـتاء من نفـ س ـي لـ ع ـدم مقدرتي على ع ـمل شئ ج ـيد فيه ،، 

كل هذه الأح ـداث ح ـصلت في الوقت الذي لم يتوافر لدينا بالمنزل وس ـيلة إتـ ص ـال بالـ ش ـبكه .. 

وفور توافره ،، أمتلكت ج ـهاز كمبيوتر خ ـاص بي .. 

أس ـرعتُ بالبـ ح ـث عن أح ـدث برنامج للفوتوش ـوب ،، 

وعند مـ ح ـاولات بـ ح ـثي ،، قرأتُ بأن النـ س ـخه الإنـ ج ـليزيه أفـ ض ـل من ح ـيث الإس ـتخدام ،، 

وس ـهولة التـ ع ـلم عليها .. 

وكانت مـ س ـألة التنزيل وتثبيت البرنامج طويله وصـ ع ـبه عليّ في بادئ الآمر .. 

وما أن تم التثبيت والتـ ش ـغيل بـ خ ـير ،، قمت بمـ ح ـاولة إس ـتخدامه .. 

وكانت المـ ح ـاوله س ـهله ويـ س ـيره ج ــداً .. 

لا أنـ س ـى دروس الفوتو من النت .. 

فبـ ح ـثي الدائم فيها أفادني كثيرآ .. 

والـ ح ـمدلله على ما أس ـتطعت أن أص ـل إليه في هذا المـ ج ـال .. 

لا أنكر بإني لا أزال أج ـهل الكثير من أس ـرار هذا الـ ع ـالم .. 

.. 

.. 

لـ ح ـديثي تتمه بإذن الله .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 

مـ س ـائكم خ ـير أح ـبائي في الله .. 

.. 
.. 

|.. أس ــماء س ـطرت المـ ج ـد ..| 


ش ـبكة الناص ـرة : 

ع ـالم من الـ ع ـطاء المتميز .. 

يتواج ـد دائمآ ومعه إطروح ـات مميزه ،، 

ومـ خ ـتصه بتطوير ش ـبكتنا وَ رُقيها إلى الأفـ ض ـل .. 

يقدر كل من يـ س ـاهم في جـ ع ـل الـ ش ـبكه فـ ع ـاله ،، 

وتنبض بكل ماهو ج ـديد ومفيد .. 

شمـ ع ـة تـ ح ـترق : 

إنـ س ـانه ذات ح ـضور مميز وَ قوي ج ـدآ .. 

لديها قدره على التـ ع ـبير والمـ ح ـاوره تفوق الـ ج ـميع .. 

مُـ ح ـببه وقريبه من الكُـل .. 

س ـنظل نـ ش ـتاق دائـماً لتواج ـدها بيننا .. 

ش ـذى الزهراء : 

القريبه من الـ ج ـميع .. 

إنـ س ـانه ذات قلب مِـ ع ـطاء .. 

لا تتوانئ عن تقديم كل ج ـديد للـ ش ـبكه ،، 

تواج ـدها بـ ج ـميع الأقـ س ـام يُـ ش ـعرني بإنها مـ س ـؤوله ،، 

وتـ س ـهر لراح ـة ورض ـى الـ ج ـميع .. 

دمـ ع ـة على الـ س ـطور : 

لم أرى إنـ س ـانه ذات روح ـانيه ج ـميله ومريـ ح ـه للقلب مثلها .. 

إس ـلوبها وكلماتها تنبض من إح ـساس قلبها المؤمن بالله بقوه .. 

لديها حِ ـساً رائـ ع ـاً في التـ ع ـبير ,, 

ص ـادقه ج ـداً ومليئه بالأمل ،، 

تواج ـدها يـ ش ـعرني بالإطمئنان والراح ـه .. 

sweet magic : 

إنـ س ـانه ع ـفويه ج ـداً .. 

تبـ ح ـث عن كل ماهو مميز وتقدمه لنا ،، 

لديها إمكانيات كبيره ،، 

تـ ع ـجبني طرق تـ ص ـميمها ،، 

وتـ ص ـويرها ج ـميل ج ـدآ .. 

نوارة الدنيا : 

إنـ س ـانه مثقفه .. 

ح ـضورها ج ـميل .. 

إس ـلوبها في النقاش مميز ،، ويتقبله الـ ج ـميع .. 

واح ـد فاض ـي : 

لا أش ـعر بأنه فاض ـي أبداً .. 

فهو مـ ش ـغول ج ـداً بتقديم الأفـ ض ـل إلى الـ ش ـبكه ،، 

إس ـلوبه وكتاباته تـ ع ـجبني كثيراً ،، 

ح ـضوره قوي ،، وقدراته التـ ع ـبيريه رائـ ع ـه وَ مميزه .. 

يـ ع ـجبني بُـ ع ـدهُ عن المنقول ،، 

ج ـهوده الـ ش ـخصيه تـ ش ـجع الكثيرين بتقديم مـ ج ـهود شـ خ ـصي خ ـاص بهم .. 

ع ـفاف الهدى : 

إنـ س ـانه ص ـريحه ج ـداً .. 

ح ـضورها س ـريع ،، لكنه مميز .. 

ردودها ص ـادقه وتنبع من القلب .. 

للدموع إح ـساس : 

إنـ س ــانه رآقــيه .. 

إبداع ــها في نـ س ـج الكلمات لا مثيل له .. 

ح ـضورها قوي ،، خ ـيالها خ ـصب ،، وفكرها لا ح ـدود له ،، 

هي من بلدتي الـ ع ـزيزه ،، 

أتمنى بقوه مـ ع ـرفة هويتها ،، لِـ ش ـدة إع ـجابي بـ ش ـخصيتها .. 

أميرة بإح ـساسي : 

هي فـ ع ـلاً أميره بإح ـساسها .. 

ش ـخصيتها ج ـميلــه .. وح ـضورها أج ـمل .. 

إمكانياتها كثيره ،، وذوقها رائــع و مميز .. 

لديها ح ـس إبداع ـي في التـ ص ـميم والتـ ص ـوير .. 

أم الـ ح ـلوين : 

ح ـضورها دافئ ،، يُـ ش ـعرك بـ ح ـنان قلبها الـ ص ـادق .. 

ردودها مميزه وتريح القلب ،، 

هنيئاً لمن ينادونكِ أمي .. 

أس ـير الهوى : 

ح ـضوره ونـ س ـج ح ـروفه يأس ـران مَن ح ـوله .. 

لـ غ ـتهُ ج ـميله ،، 

ويمتلك إس ـلوب ح ـوار رائــع .. 

MOONY : 

قلمها ينبض بروع ــة كلماتها .. 

تمتلك ح ـس إبداع ــي في وص ــف مـ ش ـاعرها ،، وترج ـمة أح ـاسيسها .. 

قدرتها التـ ع ـبيريه ج ـميله ج ـداً .. 


.. 
.. 

لي تتمــه ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

فرح : 
ح ـضورها ملئ بالفرح والـ س ـعاده .. 

تبتهل الروح بقراءة ردودها وكلماتها .. 

إنـ س ـانه رائـ ع ـه بتـ ع ـاملها مع الآخ ـرين .. 

لديها موهبه ج ـميله ج ـداً في التأليف .. 

فاطمة : 
إنـ س ـانه ذات ذوق ج ـميل .. 

إخ ـتيارها دائمــاً مميز ،، 

مميزه ،، ع ـفويه ،، مـ ح ـبوبه ،، 

ومتميزه في قـ س ـمها .. 

أبو طارق : 

الوالد ،، الآخ ،، والـ ص ـديق .. 

يـ س ـتأنس لتواج ـده الـ ج ـميع .. 

ح ـضوره وقور ج ـداً .. 

لديه خ ـبره وحِ ـكم ج ـميله في الـ ح ـياة .. 

أنين : 

إنـ س ـانه مثقفه كثيراً .. 

على صـِ غ ـر س ـنها إلا إن ع ـقليتها كبيره .. 

تمتلك كم كبير من المـ ع ـلومات .. 

ح ـضورها ملئ بالـ ح ـيويه والـ ع ـفويه .. 

ش ـخصيتها لطيفه ،، وتفاع ـلها ج ـميل مع الآخ ـرين .. 

همس الـ ص ـمت : 

إنـ س ـانه ذات ح ـضور رائع وَ مميز .. 

تمتلك موهبه ج ـميله في التـ ع ـبير عما بداخ ـل قلبها .. 

فنانه وذواقه في أمور الطبخ .. 

يـ س ـعدني تواج ـدها وتواص ـلها الدائم مع الـ ج ـميع .. 

آنـ س ـه كرزه : 

إنـ س ـانه ش ـفافه .. 

مرح ـه بقوه ،، مميزه في كل شئ .. 

لها ذوق خ ـاص في إخ ـتيار مواض ـيعها .. 

ح ـضورها يـ ج ـر إبتـ س ـامتنا دائمــاً .. 

كبرياء : 

إنـ س ـانه مبدع ـه .. 

ش ـخصيتها غ ـامضه كثيراً .. 

إس ـلوبها في الكلام مميز ويـ ج ـذب الآخ ـرين .. 

كِتاباتها ش ـيقه ورائـ ع ـه ،، 

تمتلك لـ غ ـة نقاش وتـ ح ـاور ج ـميله ،، 

لديها مـ س ـتقبل زاهر في التـ ص ـميم .. 

hope : 

ش ـخصيتها تتـ س ـم بالـ ع ـفويه والطيبه .. 

ح ـضورها لطيف ج ـداً ،، 

يـ ع ـجبني ج ـمال ودقتها في التـ ص ـميم وَ التـ ص ـوير .. 

أميرة المرح : 

ع ـالم من الإبداع الا متناهي .. 

فنانه في مـ ج ـالات ع ـديده .. 

متمكنه ج ـداً في تأليف القـ ص ـص والروايات الـ ش ـيقه .. 

لها سـ ح ـرها الـ خ ـاص في التـ ص ـميم .. 

ح ـضورها مفرح دائـماً .. 

ش ـبل الطفوف : 

إنـ س ـان ذو شخـ ص ـيه بريئه .. 

أسـ ع ـد دائماً بـ ح ـضوره اللطيف .. 

يمتلك موهبه كبيره في إس ـتخدام الفوتو .. 

له مـ س ـتقبل واع ـد في مـ ج ـال التـ ص ـميم .. 

.. 

.. 

أع ـتذر عن لم أذكر أس ـمائهم هنا .. 

متأكده من روع ـة ح ـضورهم ،، وتفاع ـلهم في الـ ش ـبكه .. 

فكلنا نـ س ـاهم في تطوير وَ رقي ش ـبكتنا .. 

.. 
.. 
س ـأع ــود لأتمم ح ـديثي لاح ـقاً .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 

مـ س ـائكم رح ـمه من رب الـ س ـماوات .. 

.. 

.. 

|.. أع ـضاء يـ س ـعدني تواج ـدهم ..| 


مياس / روحانيات / الأمل الوردي / gumus 

جنة الحـ س ـين / قمر دنياي / همس الحبيب 

عوامية صفوانية / شمعة الوادي / ع ـلي المـ س ـقلب 

يوس ـف عبد الله / ع ـبود / بو الـ ع ـز  

والكثيرين ممن يطول غ ـيابهم ع ـنا .. 

ج ـميعكم تتميزون بإبداع ـاتكم الـ ش ـخصيه .. 

لكُلاً منكم سـ ح ـره الـ خ ـاص في تـ ج ـسيد الإبداع ،، 

خ ـيالاتكم وَ أفكاركم خـ ص ـبه ،، ج ـميله وَ مثيره .. 

إس ـتمروا في إثبات قدراتكم المميزه .. 

فلا توج ـد ح ـدود في أح ـلام وطموح المبدع ـين .. 

دمتم موفقين ،، ونـ ج ـوماً تتلألأ أس ـمائكم بـ س ـماء الإبداع .. 

.. 

.. 

إلى هنا أكون قد أنهيتُ كتابة رح ـلتي الـ ش ـخصيه مـ ع ـكم .. 

.. 

.. 

لي ع ـوده س ـريعه وَ أخ ـيره ،، 

س ـأع ـود بعد قليل .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 

.. 
.. 

|.. كلمة ش ـكر متواض ـعه ..| 


أبـ ع ـثُ ج ـزيل شُ ـكري إلى القائد المـ ع ـطاء ،، 

( ش ـبكة الناص ـرة ) ،، 

وإلى ج ـميع من رش ـحني للإش ــراف .. 

ومن القلب ،، أش ـكر هذه الـ ش ـبكه المتميزه لإح ـتضانها لي .. 

فهُنا فقط ،، قدمتُ كل مالديّ بدون خ ـجل ،، 

ولم أتردد يوماً في طرح مـ ح ـاولاتي .. 

فتفاع ـلكم وَ تـ ش ـجيعكم لي ،، يزيد من طموح ـاتي .. 

إبقوا بالقرب ،، بتواص ـلكم يمتد ع ـطائي .. 

.. 
.. 
.. 

أش ـكرك غ ـاليتي كرزه على إس ـتضافتي مـ ع ـكم .. 

رائـ ع ـه أنتي دائمـاً بطرح مايثبتُ وج ـودنا وتواص ـلنا .. 

لا ع ـدمتُ ع ـطائكِ المُـ س ـتمر ،، 

إع ـذري تقـ ص ـيري .. 

ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شوق المحبة 

تابعت نثر حروفكِ هنا 

فما رايت الا نوتات موسيقية تتناثر هنا وهناك 

تجيدين صياغة الحرف

كما تجيدين التلاعب في الصور

استمتعنا بمرافقتك في رحلتك 

من القلب 

أتمنى لك الموفقية 

والى مزيد من العطاءات واللقاءات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*هطلت حروفكِ كما المطر..*

*ففي كل قطرة ...*

*لمستُ  نبعاً صافياً....*

*وعطاءً لامعاً...*

*ابتلت منه أرجاء الصفحة...*

*ومن ثم ...*

*وصل فيضكِ للقلوب...*


*رائعة في نثر الحروف...*

*فلتمتد طموحاتكِ... ولتعلوا السحاب...*


*وليكن كل طموح منها...*


* كنجمة تُنير لكِ حياتكِ....*


*استمري بكل إبداع من إبداعاتك...*

*وكوني متميزة بها دوماً كما عهدكِ الجميع ...*




*استمتعت بكل ماقرأت...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحلتنا معك جدا ممتعه 
ورائعه شواقه 

لديك قلم ساحر 

واسلوب جذاب 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*شوق المحبة*

*قلمكـ مميز جداً على رغم بسآطة الكلام إلا انه قريب من القلب ،،*

*شكراً من الق ـــلب لكلآمكـ الذوووق يالغلآ ،،*

*ربي يووفقكـ ويع ــــــطيك الف ع ـــآفيه ،،*

*وإن شاء الله دووم التميز حليفكـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــبآ*  
*فكرت في مشرف او مشرفتنآ اللي رآح نستضيفه* 
*فكرت في مشرفتنآ المبدعهـ والمميزهـ ،،* 
*فطوووم* 
*مشرفة الجمآل والأنآقهـ* 
*إن شآء الله تقدر تجي وتنورنآ ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

...~ كنت هنآ خطوه بخطوهـ ..
في ركب إبدآع الحروف الممتزجه بروعه حب هذآ المكآن ..~
روعهـ أنتي { شوق المحبه ... 
أستغرب عدم وجود ركب حروفك الرآئعه بين نزف الأقلآم .. 
سلمتم .. 
وسلم هذآ المتصفح .. 
عذرآ على عجلة حروفي
لآعدم 
كبريآء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

نوارة الدنيا كانت أستضافتك رائعة أختي الغالية
لقد انبسطت بقراءة ماخطه قلبك
رائعة انتي
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
عفاف الهدى
انتي اختي الغالية في قلبي 
أحببتك واود ان اراك ولو لحظة واحدة
كان قلمك راع جدا وصياغتها اروع
وحديثك كان بغاية الجمال
الحمد الله انه اني بينكم
وانه تعرفت على اخوات واخوان رائعين جدا
الله يوفقكم جميعا
يعطيكم العافية على الجهود
شوق المحبة
كانت استضافتك رائعة جدا
كنت أحب رؤية تصاميمك 
كنت اشجع نفسي لكي أصل الى مرحلة الابداع
وانا في طريقي اليكم
كانت رحلتك ممتعة هنا
وكل ماصاغه قلبك كان في غاية الجمال
استمتعت برؤية احاديثكم الشيقة
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن 
يعطيكم الف عافية
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شوق المحبة

نوارة الدنيا

===

مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي ،، كل هذا من ذووقك والله ..


بـ ج ـد كلامك كبير في ح ـقي ..


و مـ ح ـد إس ـتمتع مـ ع ـاكم كثري أنا ..


تـ س ـلمي لي عالتواج ـد والمـ ش ـاركه الرائـ ع ـه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

ياح ـبيبة قلبي ،،


تـ س ـلمي لي بقوووه ..


أش ـكرك من قلبي عالإطراء الـ ج ـميل ..


كل هذا من ذووقك ،، وتـ ش ـجيعكم لي الدائم ..


لا ع ـدمت تواص ـلكِ مـ ع ـي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عفاف الهدى

===

تـ س ـلمي خ ـيتي ،، أنا إللي إس ـتمتعت مـ ع ـاكم أكثر ..


والرووع ــه بتواج ـدكم وتـ ش ـجيعكم لي ..


مـ ش ـكووره ،، والله كل هذا من ذووقك إنتي ..


ربي يـ ع ـافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك من كل ش ـر ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنسه كرزه

===

مرح ـبتين ياهلا والله ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، هذا من رووع ـتك وطيبة روح ـك ..


الـ ع ـفووو ،، ولوووو ،، وربي أح ـس مقـ ص ـره ،،


ربي يـ ع ـافيكِ ويـس ـلمك من كل ش ـر ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

كبرياء

===

أش ـكرك ح ـبيبتي ،، عالمتابـ ع ـه وتـ ش ـجيعك لي ..


الأرووع مني ،، هو قلبكِ الـ ص ـادق وروح ـكِ الطيبه ..


أبد لا تـ س ـتغربين ،، بس هالـ ش ـئ صـ ع ـب عليّ ،، وأنا أبد مو بقده ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك وَ يـ س ـلم قلبك ..


لا ع ـدمت روع ـة هالتواص ـل ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

شمعة الوادي 
=== 
تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبووبه .. 

الروووع ـه بنور إطلالتكِ هُــنا .. 

مـ ش ـكووره هذا من ج ـمال ذووقك .. 

إس ـتمري في طرريق الإبداع ،، وثابرري لِتـ ص ـلي أع ـلى المراااتب .. 

مـ ش ـكووره على تواج ـدكِ الـ ع ــطر مـ ع ـي .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## فرح

شــــــــوووقنا الغاااليه 
حروووووفك كااااانت مشووووقه جدا 
خرجت من قلبك الطاهر ووصلت الى قلوبنا 
غاااليتي ..وااااصلي ابدااااعك 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق والنجاااح

----------


## شوق المحبة

فررررح

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،،


تواج ـدك الـ ع ـطر يـ س ـعدني كثيراً ..


مـ ش ـكووره على روووع ـة الـ ح ـضور ..


لا ح ـرمني ربي من إطلالتكِ المنيره ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## fatemah

السلامـ عليكمـ
شكرا ع الاستضافة بس هلاسبوع عنجي ضغط كبير 
في المدرسة اختبارات وتقيمات ياليت تخلوها
مرة ثانية مع خالص اسفي :embarrest: 
سلامي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلا وغلا فطووم ،،*

*طيب مآدام المدرسهـ عندكـ عذركـ ،،*

*خلآص رآح اختآر غيركـ ،،*

*للدموع إحسآس*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســـــــــــــــــــــــــلامـ عليكمـ و رحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ,,,*
*بداية ,,,*
*موضوعـ فيـ غاية الروووعهـ ,,,*
*أنا متابعهـ بـ شدة ,,,*
*و سـ أبدء حديثيـ معكمـ فيـ أقربـ فرصهـ ,,,*
*إنـ لمـ تكنـ الليلهـ ,,,*
*فـ سـ أبدء غداً صباحاً ,,,*
*بـ سرد حكاياتيـ بـ رفقتكمـ ,,,*
*شكراً جزيلاً مقدماً لكـ كرووزهـ ,,,*
*و يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ,,,*
*عاالجهووود المبذولهـ ,,,*
*أنتظرونيـ سـ أعود قريباً ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## كبرياء

بإنتظآآرك يالغلآ ..~ 
من المتآبعين ان شآلله .. 
سي يوو ...~ 
كبريآآء ...}

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــاء الخيراااتـ و الليراتـ ,,,*
*المشيـ فيـ طريقـ البدء ,,,*
*يخلقـ بـ داخلكـ شعور مختلفـ ,,,*
*بينـ الخوفـ و السعادة و القلقـ ,,,*
*و ذاكـ هو بـ الضبط شعوريـ الآنـ ,,,*
*و أنا أخط أحرفيـ هنا ,,,*
*سـ أبدء معكمـ مذ مشيتـ نحوكمـ بـ خطواتيـ الخجلهـ ,,,*
*و شيدتـ مملكتيـ التيـ تجمعنيـ بكمـ ,,,*
*و التيـ أمتدتـ حدودها منـ شاشة جهازيـ ,,,*
*إلى حدود شبكة الناصرة ,,,*
*لـ تلتقيـ معها فيـ نهر العطاء ,,,*
*و تستأثر وحدها ,,,*
*بـ كلـ جوارحـ للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,**كانـ تواجديـ معكمـ هو الأولـ فيـ تاريخيـ ,,,*
*فلمـ أكنـ لـ أفكر قبلها فيـ خوضـ تجربة ,,,*
*الأنتماء لـ أحد المنتدياتـ ,,,*
*و عندما قررتـ ,,,*
*توجهتـ لـ معارفيـ بـ السؤالـ ,,,*
*عنـ أيها الأفضلـ ,,,*
*أجابونيـ بـ أسماء و أسماء ,,,*
*و كانـ بينـ تلكـ الأسماء أسماً ظلـ بـ ذاكرتيـ ,,,*
*و أستمر يدغدغـ بـ داخليـ الأحساسـ ,,,*
*حتى قررتـ أنـ أدرسـ حقيقة الأوضاعـ بـ داخلهـ ,,,*
*و صرتـ أرتادهـ يومياً ,,,*
*كـ زائرة لا أكثر ,,,,**صرتـ أقرأ ,,,*
*أتصفحـ ,,,*
*أنتقذ تارة ,,,*
*و أخرى أضحكـ ,,,*
*تنسلـ مدامعيـ خفية ,,,*
*أحياناً ,,,*
*وأقفـ مصفقهـ ,,,*
*إعجاباً ,,*
*أحياناً أخرى ,,,*
*حتى فاضـ صبريـ ,,,*
*إلى متى ؟!*
*فـ رغبة الرد على أحدهمـ ,,,*
*تتلاعبـ بيـ ,,,*
*و كلماتـ أخرى ,,,*
*تشدنيـ و تستأثر بـ نواظريـ ,,,*
*و قررتـ ,,,**بدئتـ بـ إدخالـ بياناتيـ ,,,*
*أدخلتها كلها ,,,*
*و بقية خانة واحدة فارغهـ ,,,*
* يديـ تسند خديـ ,,,*
*و أنا أسافر بـ أفكاريـ ,,,*
*منـ معنى إلى أخر ,,,*
*و أخيراً رسيتـ على ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*
*و أكملتـ خطواتيـ ,,,*
*لا أتذكر أننيـ أطلعتـ على القوانينـ ,,,*
*حتى لمـ أكلفـ نفسيـ عناء القراءة ,,,*
*لأننيـ قررتـ ,,,*
*و لا ايـ شرط سـ يحولـ دونـ تنفيذ ما أردتـ ,,,*
*و بدأتـ مشواريـ ,,,**سـ أعوووووود ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عدنا و العود أحمدُ ,,,**بدأتـ معكمـ خطواتيـ بـ حذر ,,,*
*فكمـ كانتـ كثيرة تلكـ الأطروحاتـ التيـ تعجبنيـ ,,,*
*لكنـ كونيـ مستجدة فيـ مجالـ المنتدياتـ ,,,*
*كنتـ أشعر بـ الخوفـ نوعاً ما ,,,*
*و أتحفظ بـ الردود ,,,*
*و كانـ أولـ الأقسامـ الذيـ شدنيـ ,,,*
*و كنتـ صدقاً أستأنسـ بـ تواجديـ فيهـ ,,,*
*و أستمتعـ بـ التنقلـ فيـ منحى الكلمـ ,,,*
*و عذبـ المعانيـ ,,,*
*قسمـ الشعر و النثر ,,,*
*و أولـ بارعـ لفتتـ كتاباتهـ نظراتيـ ,,,*
*مشرفنا المتألقـ دااائماً ,,,*
*أسير الهوى ,,,*
*أولـ خاطرة قرأتها لهـ ,,,*
*أعجبتنيـ بـ قوة ,,,*
*و لـ الآنـ لا زلتـ أتذكر أنهـ كانـ قد صرحـ فيها ،،،*
*بـ أنهـ مضتـ مدة و شعور الخوفـ يلازمهـ ,,,*
*منـ طرحـ تلكـ الخاطرهـ ,,,*
*و أنا كـ مستجدة و غابـ عنـ ناظريـ كونهـ مشرفـ القسمـ ,,,*
*أدرجتـ رديـ بقوة ,,,*
*و كانـ يحويـ جملة ,,,*
*<<لا يحقـ لكـ الخوفـ ما دمتـ تملكـ قلماً رااائعـ كـ هذا >>*
*و رد هو عليـ بـ لطفـ ,,,*
*أنهـ لمـ يقصد الخوفـ الذيـ فهمتهـ أنا المسكينهـ ,,,*
*و إنما كانـ خوفهـ منـ نقلـ ما يكتبـ ,,,*
*و نسبـ جهدهـ لـ أحد غيرهـ ,,,,**و أمضيتـ بـ رفقة ذالكـ القسمـ أغلبـ أوقاتـ دخوليـ لـ المنتدى ,,,*
*و أيضاً شدتنيـ أقلامـ و أقلامـ ,,,*
*و منـ بينهمـ كانـ ,,,*
*طائر أيلولـ ,,,*
*و الذيـ كنتـ منـ أشد المتابعينـ لهـ ,,,*
*و لما يكتبـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ تحليقهـ فيـ لياليـ أيلولـ ,,,*
*و أرسالهـ قطراتـ ترويـ القلوبـ ,,,*
*لحنـ الخلود ,,,*
*أولـ شخصية كنتـ أجدها فيـ كلـ زواية ليـ ,,,*
*أسعد بـ تواجدها ,,,*
*و أهوى كلماتـ التشجيعـ التيـ يرسمها قلمها ,,,*
*و لا زلتـ لـ الآنـ أحتفظ بها ,,,*
*فيـ زواية خاصة لها ,,,*
*لمـ ولنـ أسمحـ لـ غبار الأيامـ أنـ يستوطنها ,,,*
*و سـ أظلـ أنتظر إشراقتها داااائماً ,,,*
*كبريـاآء ,,,*
*بـ كلـ صدقـ أولـ شخصية شدتنيـ إليها ,,,*
*مذ ألتحقتـ بـ هذا الصرحـ ,,,*
*أولـ ما شدنيـ إليها مسماها ,,,*
*و وقعـ حروفها ,,,*
*و كمـ كنتـ أسعد بـ أستطعامـ لذة كلماتها ,,,*
*و أطير فرحاً عندما أجدنيـ بينـ حروفها ,,,*
*و صرحتـ لها بـ ذالكـ عدة مراتـ ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ ,,,*
*قوة المعانيـ بينـ يديها ,,,*
*و الصرامهـ فيـ إنتقاء الكلمـ ,,,*
*تستهوينيـ دااائماً ,,,*
*جرأتها ,,,*
*شقاوتها ,,,*
*و حتى تلألأ الدموعـ فيـ مقلتيـ ,,,*
*حروفها ,,,*
*رااائعهـ هيـ بـ معنى الكلمهـ ,,,*
*moony ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ أسلوبها السلسـ ,,,*
*و أنتقائها الدقيقـ لـ معنى الكلمـ ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*الشخصية التيـ تتمحور فيـ قلبـ كتاباتها ,,,*
*ضياء ,,,*
*سيد الكلمـ ,,,*
*و ضياء الحروفـ ,,,*
*ترى ما الذيـ عنهـ سـ أقولـ ,,,*
*و بـ حضرتهـ ,,,*
*تنحنيـ الحروفـ ,,,*
*وفيـ محرابـ بوحهـ ,,,*
*ترتخيـ أسنة الأقلامـ ,,,*
*بـ خشوعـ ,,,*
*خجلاً ,,,*
*منـ عملقة ذاكـ الضياء ,,,*
*عذراً فـ لستـ أملكـ حروفـ و لا كلماتـ ,,,*
*لـ أصوغها أمامهـ عباراتـ ,,,*
*فـ كلـ شيء أمامـ ضيائهـ ،،،*
*خجلاً ينثنيـ إلى ظلامـ ,,,*
*seewt magic ,,,*
*عرفتها منـ خلالـ موضوعها الرااائعـ هناكـ ,,,*
*أسجنـ منـ ترى أنـ قلمهـ يعجبكـ ,,,*
*و صرتـ أتابعـ لها كلـ جديد ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ التميز الذيـ يتجلى حتى فيـ إطلالتها ,,,*
*و تسحرنيـ عفوية الكلماتـ التيـ تنسجها ,,,*
*كنتـ أطير فرحاً ,,,*
*عندما تشرقـ أنوار أسمها منـ أركانـ متصفحيـ ,,,*
*و أهيمـ فيـ جمالـ تلكـ الحروفـ التيـ تصوغها ,,,*
*بـ كلـ أتقانـ فيـ حقيـ ,,,*
*و بـ صراحهـ لا زلتـ لـ الآنـ أسعد بـ تواجدها معيـ ,,,*
*و أتعطشـ دااائماً لـ معرفتها أكثر ,,,*
*و أترقبـ جديدها المتألقـ ,,,*
*بكاء القلمـ ,,,*
*على مسرحـ أحاسيسهـ ,,,*
*تتراقصـ أجملـ العباراتـ ,,,*
*و تنحنيـ خجلاً دموعـ الأقلامـ ,,,*
*لـ كتاباتهـ نكهة خاصهـ ,,,*
*لـ الأسفـ نفتقدها هذة الأيامـ ,,,*
*براءة منـ الحبـ ,,,*
*سيدة الأقلامـ ,,,*
*تستهوينيـ تلكـ المعانيـ ,,,*
*التيـ تبنيها بـ كلـ إتقانـ ,,,*
*و أضيعـ فيـ خضمـ معانيـ الكلماتـ ,,,*
*تأسرنيـ قدرتها ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ أسترسالها فيـ رسمـ الشعور ،،،*
*و تصوير أحاسيسـ القلوبـ  ,,,**سـ أعووووود ,,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسمـ اللهـ الرحمنـ الرحيمـ ,,,*
*و الصلاة و السلامـ على أشرفـ المرسلينـ محمد وآلهـ الطاهرينـ ,,,**عدنا و العود أحمدُ لـ المرة الثالثهـ على التواليـ ,,,*
*و لـ نكملـ منـ حيثـ توقفنا ,,,*
*بعد قسمـ الشعر و النثر ,,,*
*يأتيـ بعدهـ مباشرة ,,,*
*القسمـ العامـ حيثـ الحيويهـ و النشاط ,,,*
*و تتاليـ أدراجـ المستجداتـ ,,,*
*و كثير همـ الأشخاصـ الذينـ واجهتهمـ هناكـ ,,,*
*و على رأسهمـ شخصية مميزة ,,,*
*تتسمـ بـ الرووعهـ ,,,*
*متألقهـ داااائماً ,,,*
*تسكنـ هناكـ داااائماً ,,,*
*سيناريوتااا ,,,,*
*أعجبنيـ مسماها ,,,*
*و كنتـ أستأنسـ بـ حضورها ,,,*
*و أتقانـ رسمها لـ حروفـ ردودها ,,*
*و فاجئتنيـ الأيامـ بـ أنـ كنتـ ,,,*
*شخصياً أعرفها  ,,,*
*و لازلتـ أحتفظ بـ تذكار منها ,,,*
*قلـ تواجدها هذة الأيامـ ,,,*
*لكنـ الأهمـ أنها تعود ,,,*
*مهما طالتـ لياليـ البعد ,,,*
*شمعهـ تحترقـ ,,,*
*صاحبة القلبـ الكبير ,,,*
*و الخلقـ الأصيلـ ,,,*
*شخصيهـ واعيهـ ,,,*
*متفانيهـ ,,,*
*راااائعهـ بـ معنى الكلمهـ ,,,*
*أبو زينـ العزيز ,,,*
*صاحبـ الذخيرة الضخمهـ ,,,*
*و العقليهـ الفذة ,,,*
*الرجلـ الحقـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ قلمهـ فيـ مواكبتهـ لـ الأحداثـ ,,,*
*و محاولتهـ نشر الوعيـ بينـ الناسـ ,,,*
*تستهوينيـ كتاباتهـ التراثيهـ ,,,*
*و روحـ الفكاههـ الممتزجهـ بـ الوعيـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ حقاً ,,,*
*نضجـ تفكيرة رغمـ صغر سنهـ ,,,*
*و رحلاتـ نضالهـ ,,,*
*و مهما كتبتـ فيـ حقهـ لنـ أفيـ ,,,*
*لكننيـ واللهـ يشهد أفخر بـ صدقـ أخوتهـ ,,,*
*واااالديـ الغاااااليـ ,,,*
*أبو طارقـ ,,,*
*فيهـ وجدتـ الشخصيهـ الأبويهـ الحقـ ,,,*
*و أخترتهـ أباً لـ روحيـ ,,,*
*و خصصتهـ بـ مفردة أبيـ بعد والديـ المرحومـ ,,,*
*و لمـ أكنـ لـ أعطيها لهـ ,,,*
*لولا أستحقاقهـ لها ,,,*
*صاحبـ القلبـ الكبير و الذيـ يضخـ إلى العقلـ كمـ هائلـ منـ الدمـ ,,,*
*المملؤ بـ النضجـ و الوعيـ ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ سياستهـ ,,,*
*و روعة خلقهـ ,,,*
*و صدقـ أبوتهـ لنا جميعاً ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*حنانهـ و عطفهـ على صغيرنا ,,,*
*و أحترامهـ لـ كبيرنا ,,,*
*تأبط بودرة ,,,*
*شخصيهـ غابتـ عنا لـ الأسفـ مؤخراً ,,,*
*محاور رائعـ ,,,*
*تفكير واعيـ ,,,* 
*و عقلـ ناضجـ ,,,*
*ممزوجـ بـ الصدقـ و البحثـ عنـ المنطقـ فيـ كلـ شيء ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ منطقهـ ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ حسنـ خلقهـ ,,,*
*و أكثر ما لفتـ نظريـ فيهـ ,,,*
*عمقـ أبحاثهـ ,,,*
*و روحـ الفكاههـ الممتزجهـ بـ الوعيـ ,,,*
*بـ صراحهـ شخصية راااائعهـ ,,,*
*و كنتـ أتمنى أنـ تستمر قوة تواجدهـ كما السابقـ ,,,*
*دمعهـ على السطور ,,,*
* يسحرنيـ ,,,*
*الطابعـ الإيمانيـ الذيـ يطغى على حرفها ,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*صدقـ إخائها ,,,*
*قلمـ فيـ منتهى الرووعهـ ,,,*
*خيالـ خصبـ ,,,*
*تفكير منفتحـ ,,,*
*فرضتـ نفسها بـ قوة ,,,*
*بـ صراحهـ هيـ أختـ أعتز بـ تواجدها فيـ حياتيـ ,,,*
*نوااارة الراااائعهـ دااائماً ,,,*
*شخصيهـ فيـ منتهى الرووعهـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ رقيـ تفكيرها ,,,*
*و فلسفتها الراااائعهـ ,,,*
*حلولها السريعهـ ,,,*
*و نقاشها الجديـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ أنتقائها لـ موضوعاتها ,,,*
*و بحثها عنـ الأفضلـ ,,,*
*رغمـ إنشغالها إلا أنـ عودتها دااائماً ,,,*
*ما تكونـ مصحوبهـ بـ كلـ جميلـ و مفيد ,,,*
*صدقاً ,,,*
*أنـ لـ تواجدها فيـ أيـ موضوعـ ,,,*
*نكهة خاصهـ ,,,*
*و طابعـ مميز ,,,*
*و أثر يستوطنـ النفوسـ ,,,*
*يومـ سعيد ,,,*
*صاحبـ القلمـ الضخمـ ,,,*
*و العقليهـ الفذة ,,,*
*محاور قويـ ,,*
*فلسفيـ رااائعـ ,,,*
*منطقيـ ,,*
*واعيـ ,,,*
*يعجز قلميـ عنـ التحدثـ عنـ محاسنهـ ,,,*
*غابـ منذ فترة ,,,*
*لكننا ننتظر عودتهـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ حرفهـ العملاقـ ,,,*
*و صياغتهـ لـ الكلمـ بـ إتقانـ ,,*
*رااائعـ فيـ سرد مبتغاهـ ,,*
*و توضيحـ مقاصدة ,,,*
*و يعجبنيـ تلاعبهـ بـ المعانيـ ,,*
*و تصويرهـ الواقعيـ ,,*
*خيالـ ضخمـ ,,,*
*و قلمـ فيـ غاية الجمالـ ,,,*
*تستهوينيـ لمسة الغرور التيـ تختبئ ,,,*
*بينـ سطورهـ ,,,*
*شاريـ الطيبـ ,,,*
*أحد الأخوانـ ,,,*
*الذيـ يملكـ حضور قويـ ,,,*
*و خلقـ راااائعـ ,,,*
*أشترى مودتنا لهـ بـ طيبهـ المعهود ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ نضالهـ فيـ البحثـ عنـ الجديد ,,*
*و تميز إطروحاتهـ ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيهـ نشاطهـ ,,,*
*و تواصلهـ معـ الجميعـ ,,*
*شخصيهـ راااائعهـ صدقاً ,,,*
*سـ أعووود ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــاء الخير ,,,,*
*عدتـ مجدداً ,,,*
*لـ أكملـ حديثيـ معكمـ ,,,**أمضيتـ بـ رفقة أولئكـ القسمينـ ,,,*
*أكثر أوقاتيـ ,,,*
*فـ إنـ لمـ أكنـ فيـ الشعر و النثر ,,,*
*تجدونيـ حتماً فيـ العامـ ,,,*
*مرتـ أيامـ و أيامـ ,,,*
*و بدأتـ أفكر فيـ توسيعـ دائرة تواجديـ ,,,*
*و بدأتـ بـ إرتياد قسمـ تطوير الذاتـ ,,,*
*أدرجتـ موضوعاتـ هناكـ ,,,*
*و صرتـ أمر هناكـ ,,,*
*بـ صراحهـ لمـ يلفتنيـ أحداً هناكـ ,,,*
*ما عدا إنـ لمـ تخوننيـ ذاكرتيـ ,,,*
*خادمـ الزهراء و كانـ عضو جديد ,,,*
*أعجبتنيـ موضوعاتهـ المطروحهـ ,,*
*و بحثهـ عنـ الأفضلـ ,,,*
*خلقـ حسنـ ,,,*
*و شخصيهـ معطاءة ,,*
*و لـ الأسفـ لا أجد لهـ أيـ حضور معنا الآنـ ,,,*
*و توجهتـ مباشرة إلى قسمـ الأسرة و الطفلـ ,,,*
*و لا أعرفـ لما كانـ هو دونـ غيرهـ منـ الأقسامـ ,,,*
*أدرجتـ موضوعـ هناكـ ,,,*
*و كنتـ أتأملـ أنـ يأتينيـ كمـ هائلـ منـ الردود ,,,*
*لكنـ أماليـ هناكـ خابتـ بـ قوة ,,,*
*و عدتـ بعد فترة بـ موضوعـ أخر ,,,*
*و لمـ أرى أيـ رد عليهـ ,,,*
*أشتعلتـ غضباً ,,,*
*و أحسستـ بـ الإحباط صدقاً ,,,*
*و ما وعيتـ لـ نفسيـ إلا و قد أدرجتـ موضوعـ ,,,*
*أعبر فيهـ عنـ أستيائيـ ,,,*
*و منـ خلالهـ تعرفتـ على شخصياتـ أخرى ,,,*
*فيـ منتهى الروعهـ ,,,*
*بينهمـ كانتـ ,,,*
*شذى الزهراء ,,,*
*صاحبة القلبـ الراااائعـ ,,,*
*رفيقة الدمعـ ,,,*
*و العزيزة على القلبـ و الروحـ ,,,*
*منذ ذالكـ اليومـ و قد أرتبطتـ بها ,,,*
*و مؤخراً عرفتـ سببـ إلتصاقـ روحيـ بـ روحها ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*صدقـ إخائها ,,,*
*و تواصلها معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*شفافية روحها ,,,*
*و طهر قلبها ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيها صبرها ,,,*
*و يزيدنيـ أعجاباً بها ,,,*
*روعة الروحـ بينـ جنباتها ,,,*
*فــــــــــرحـ ,,,*
*كـ الدواء تنزلـ على الجراحـ و تطببها ,,,*
*إبتسامة صرحنا ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*سعة مساحاتـ القلبـ فيـ أحشائها ,,,*
*إعجاز حرفها ,,,*
*صدقـ معانيها ,,,*
*رغمـ الحزنـ الذيـ يطغى على كلماتها ,,,*
*لكنـ بينـ الحرفـ و الأخر تتجلى لـ القارئ ,,,*
*أطهر معانيـ الصمود ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها قربها منـ الكلـ ,,,*
*و مساندتها لنا جميعاً ,,,*
*مشاركتها أفراحنا و أتراحنا ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيها ,,,*
*تعاليـ ضحكاتها رغمـ الألمـ الذيـ يستوطنـ خلدها ,,,*
*و روحـ الفكاههـ الممزوجهـ بـ نضجها ,,,*
*ملكة سبأ ,,,*
*الشخصيهـ الفريدة منـ نوعها ,,,*
*و أولـ أختـ ألجأ لها ,,,*
*و لمـ تردنيـ يوماً خائبهـ ,,,*
*راااائعهـ هيـ منـ كلـ النواحيـ ,,,*
*لا أستطيعـ حصر محاسنها ,,,*
*فـ حروفيـ تتبعثر أمامـ شخصها ,,,*
*و جمليـ تضيعـ فيـ مساحاتـ طهرها  ,,,*
*لها وقعها الخاصـ فيـ نفسيـ ,,,*
*يسعدنيـ دااائماً قربها ,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها تميز فكرها ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*صدقـ إخائها ,,,*
*و جمالـ تواجدها ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيها ,,,*
*سحر حرفها و الذيـ عانقتهـ مرة واحدة ,,,*
*غابتـ عنا لـ فترة ,,,*
*و بقيتـ أنتظرها ,,,*
*و الشكر لـ خالقيـ إذ لنا قد أعادها ,,,*
*فقط أشراقة أنوار أسمها منـ أركانـ صرحنا ,,,*
*يغذيـ روحيـ عزما و ثباتا ,,*
*أميرة بـ إحساسيـ ,,,*
*تلكـ الأميرة الحسناء ,,,*
*التيـ شدنيـ منذ أولـ وهلهـ نشاطها الجليـ فيـ القسمـ ,,,*
*صاحبة أطهر قلبـ ,,,*
*تسكنـ أرضيـ ,,,*
*و أتنفسـ معها عبقـ أصالة منطقتيـ ,,,*
*رسمتـ بـ جهدها أجملـ صورة لـ فتياتـ بلديـ ,,*
*و لا زالتـ تشقـ طريقـ المجد بـ إجتهاد ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*تعدد مواهبها ,,,*
*و حلمـ الأمومهـ الذيـ يذاعبـ إحساسها ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*نقاء قلبها ,,,*
*و صفاء نفسها ,,,*
*و سمو روحها ,,,*
*و يبهرنيـ فيها ,,,*
*صورة الأمـ التيـ رسمها خُلقها فيـ أعماقيـ لها ,,,*
*همساتـ ولهـ ,,,*
*تلكـ الغائبهـ الحاضرة ,,,*
*و صاحبهـ الحروفـ الرااائعهـ ,,,*
*و الرسمـ المتقنـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ جمالـ سردها ,,,*
*و تصوير أحاسيسها ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها حنو قلبها ,,,*
*و قربـ روحها رغمـ بعد مسافاتها ,,,*
*نور الهدى ,,,*
*صاحبة الحضور الراااائعـ ,,,*
*و القليلـ ,,,*
*تلكـ التيـ زرعتـ بـ داخلنا لها ,,,*
*حباً لهـ لا مثيلـ ,,,*
*تتركنا لـ أيامـ و أيامـ ,,*
*نتقلبـ على مضاجعـ الشوقـ و الحنينـ  ,,,*
*و تتركنا على أرصفة الأنتظار ,,,*
*تلفحنا رياحـ بعدها المخيفـ ,,,*
*و تعود لـ تروي صحرائنا بـ حرفـ جليلـ ,,,*
*أمـ محمد نشتاقكـِ مهما طالـ الأنتظار ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها صدقها ,,,*
*و شفافيتها ,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*تواصلها معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*سـ أعووووود ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــاء النور ,,,*
*عدتـ مجدداً ,,,*
*أكملـ مسيريـ منـ حيثـ توقفتـ ,,,,**أستمريتـ بـ رفقة أولئكـ الأقسامـ ,,,*
*إلى أنـ جاء يومـ ,,,*
*و دقتـ أجراسـ أبوابيـ ,,,*
*رسالة خاصهـ !!!*
*و المرسلـ ,,,*
*شبكة الناصرة ,,,*
*بدأتـ الشكوكـ حولـ ما الذيـ فعلتهـ ؟!!*
*و هلـ أسأتـ لـ أحدهمـ ,,,*
*تلكـ الأسائهـ التيـ أستوجبتـ تدخلـ ,,,*
*ربانـ هذا الصرحـ الشاهقـ ؟!!*
*قعطتـ الشكـ بـ القينـ ,,,*
*و فتحتـ ذالكـ المرسالـ ,,,*
*و كانتـ المفاجئهـ ,,,*
*ترشيحيـ لـ الأشرافـ ,,,*
*قبلـ أنـ تتسللـ السعادة إلى دواخليـ ,,,*
*شعرتـ بـ شيء منـ الخوفـ ,,,*
*و بدأتـ أفكر فيـ ثقلـ تلكـ المسؤليهـ ,,,*
*خصوصاً و أننيـ كنتـ و لازلتـ ,,,*
*أعتبر نفسيـ جديدة فيـ عالمـ الأنترنتـ ,,,,*
*لمـ أتركـ لـ نفسيـ مجالـ لـ التفكير أكثر ,,,*
*حتى لا أستصعبـ الأمر أكثر ,,,*
*أستشرتـ أختيـ ,,,*
*و رحبتـ بـ الفكرة ,,,*
*و أجبتهـ بـ الموافقهـ ,,,*
*و تركتـ عليهـ ,,,*
*أختيار القسمـ الذيـ سـ يتمـ تعيينيـ فيهـ ,,,**و خلالـ رحلتيـ فيـ الأشرافـ ,,,*
*رغمـ كلـ الصعوباتـ التيـ واجهتنيـ ,,,*
*و جدتـ ,,,*
*شبكة الناصرة ,,,*
*ذالكـ الأخـ المعطاء ,,,*
*و الذيـ لمـ أشهد منهـ تقصير معيـ ,,,*
*حيالـ كلـ الأمور التيـ أحتجتـ منهـ ,,,*
*شرحها ليـ ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*سعة الصدر التيـ يتحلى بها ,,,*
*و التيـ لمـ أجد لها مثيلـ ,,,*
*و يزيدنيـ أعجاباً بـ شخصيتهـ ,,,*
*كرمـ عطائهـ معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و حكمتهـ فيـ إيجاد الحلولـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*سعيهـ الدؤوبـ لـ الرقيـ بـ هذا الصرحـ الشامخـ ,,,*
*و متابعتهـ لنا عنـ بعد ,,,*
*و بذلـ كلـ جهووودهـ فيـ سبيلـ الرقيـ بنا ,,,*
*و بـ أفكارنا ,,,*
*بحثهـ عنـ الأفضلـ ,,,*
*و أكثر ما لفتـ نظريـ فيهـ ,,,*
*صرامة القوانينـ التيـ يضعها ,,,*
*فيـ سبيلـ القضاء على أبسط الأمور المؤديهـ ,,,*
*لـ ما هو غير مرضيـ للجميعـ ,,,*
*شمولـ نظرتهـ ,,,*
*و روعة فكرهـ ,,,*
*و نضجهـ الذيـ يتجلى فيـ أتخاذة الصائبـ لـ القراراتـ ,,,*
*كلـ ذالكـ ,,,*
*يؤهلهـ لـ أنـ يكونـ أفضلـ ربانـ ,,,*
*و يشعرنيـ بـ الفخر كونهـ هو نفسهـ مؤسسـ هذا الصرحـ الضخمـ ,,,*
*و أستمريتـ أشقـ رحلتيـ الممتعهـ ,,,*
*بـ مساندة الجميعـ ,,,*
*و تشجيعهمـ ,,,*
*حتى فوجئتـ لـ المرة الثانيهـ ,,,*
*بـ ترشيحيـ لـ الأشرافـ فيـ تطوير الذاتـ ,,,**تلكـ المفاجئهـ ,,,*
*التيـ زرعتـ بـ داخليـ شيئاً منـ الغرور ,,,*
*و الأعتزاز بـ الذاتـ ,,,*
*جرتنيـ لـ الترحيبـ بـ فكرة القبولـ مباشرة ,,,*
*خصوصاً ,,,*
*و إننيـ كنتـ ألاحظ تراكمـ الموضوعاتـ ,,,*
*و إزدياد عدد المنقولـ ,,,*
*و غيابـ الجديد ,,,*
*و طغيانـ الخمولـ على القسمـ ,,,*
*رغمـ وجود أعداد لا يستهانـ بها منـ روادهـ ,,,*
*و بـ حمد ربيـ ,,,*
*أعتقد أننيـ أستطعتـ أنـ أقضيـ على شيء بسيط منـ التكرار ,,,*
*و كسبتـ خلالـ مشواريـ البسيط ,,,*
*أعضاء أزهرو كلا القسمينـ ليـ ,,,*
*بـ موضوعاتـ ,,,*
*تفوقـ الروعهـ فيـ روعتها ,,,*
* و على رأسهمـ يأتيـ ,,,**قميـ ,,,*
*صاحبـ العطاء ,,,*
*و تميز الموضوعاتـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*رفعة خلقهـ أولاً ,,,*
*و بحثهـ عن الأفضلـ ثانياً ,,,*
*و نشاطهـ الذيـ أكسبهـ التميز و بـ جدارة ثالثاً ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*دقة الأختيار ,,,*
*و طرقـ طرحهـ المختلفهـ ,,,*
*و المشوقهـ فيـ ذاتـ الوقتـ ,,,*
*و زادنيـ أعجاباً بـ شخصيتهـ ,,,*
*جرأتهـ المستعذبهـ ,,,*
*و جمالـ أسلوبهـ ,,,*
*أهتمامهـ بـ معرفة كلـ ما خفيـ عنهـ ,,,*
*و ثقافتهـ الثمينهـ ,,,,*
*يسعدنيـ شخصياً ,,,*
*تواجدهـ ,,,*
*و تميزهـ فيـ كلا القسمينـ التابعينـ ليـ ,,,*
*و بـ كلـ صدقـ أقولها ,,,*
*شخصياً ,,,*
*أهوى متابعة أطروحاتهـ ,,,*
*كونها تتسمـ دااائماً ,,,*
*بـ القيمهـ و الفائدهـ ,,,*
*و أتمنى منـ كلـ قلبيـ ,,,*
*أستمراريتهـ ,,,**و هناكـ الكثير منـ الأعضاء ,,,*
*الذينـ شهدت* *لهمـ مواضيعـ ,,,*
*تحاكيـ الروعهـ ,,,*
*و تنبعـ بـ القيمهـ ,,,*
*بينهمـ ,,,*
*أيلولـ ,,,*
*تلكـ التيـ وجدتنيـ فيها ,,,*
*الرااائعهـ دااائماً ,,*
*بـ تفكيرها ,,,*
*نضالها ,,,*
*نضجها و وعيها ,,,*
*أفتقدها صدقاً ,,,*
*و أتمنى أنـ أشهد تواجدها ,,,*
*نور الشمسـ ,,,*
*التيـ تبهرنيـ دااائماً ,,,*
*بـ قيمة ما تطرحهـ ,,,*
*ورد الياسمينـ ,,,*
*المتميزة بـ أختياراتها ,,,*
*و سلاسة ردودها ,,,*
*عواميهـ صفوانيهـ ,,,*
*التيـ تبحثـ عنـ الجديد دااائماً ,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,*
*تواجدها الداااائمـ ,,,*
*و مشاركتها معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*شمعة الواديـ ,,,*
*التيـ ما أنـ تواجدتـ ,,,*
*تواجدتـ الروووعهـ بـ رفقتها ,,,**ولا زالـ هناكـ الكثير ,,,*
*لمـ أذكرهمـ هنا بعد ,,,*
*و لمـ أنساهمـ قط ,,,*
*و سـ أعووووود فيـ القريبـ ,,,*
*لـ أجلهمـ فقط ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــــساء الخير ,,,,*
*و عدتـ مجدداً ,,,*
*أكملـ رسمـ لوحتيـ ,,,*
*و أمليـ أنـ يكونـ رسميـ فيـ هذة المرة متقنـ ,,,*

*بعد أنـ أستلمتـ مهمة الإشرافـ ,,,*
*و أخذتـ على عاتقيـ مسؤلية الأهتمامـ بـ كلا القسمينـ ,,,*
*و متابعة التطوراتـ التيـ تحدثـ فيها ,,,*
*للأسفـ الشديد ,,,*
*سرقتنيـ تلكـ المسؤليهـ ,,,*
*منـ التواجد المستمر فيـ كلـ الأقسامـ ,,,*
*و لمـ أكنـ لـ أتغيبـ عنها لولاً ,,,*
*ضيقـ مساحاتـ وقتيـ ,,,*
*و إنشغاليـ بـ تنظيمـ أقساميـ ,,,*
*و أنا على ثقهـ ,,,*
*بـ أنـ الكثير منكمـ إلتمسـ تقصيريـ الذريعـ ,,,*
*لكنـ ,,,*
*و رغمـ ذالكـ ,,,*
*أبقى متابعهـ معكمـ ,,,*
*حتى و إنـ لمـ أشاركـ ,,,*
*لكننيـ على الأقلـ اتواجد ,,,*
*و مضتـ بيـ الأيامـ ,,,*
*إلى أنـ ألتقيتـ أميرة المرحـ ,,,*
*تلكـ الراااائعهـ ,,,*
*عانقتـ أبداعـ حرفها ,,,*
*و سحر سردها ,,,*
*فيـ روايتها الأخيرة ,,,*
*ضعنا يا صبرنا ,,,*
*سيدة الأبداعـ ,,,*
*أعيـ جيداً أنـ حروفيـ ,,,*
*أمامها قاصرة ,,,*
*و جمليـ مكسرة ,,,*
*لكننيـ أعشقـ روحـ الأبداعـ فيـ أعماقها ,,,*
*و إبتسامة المرحـ التيـ ترسمها ,,,*
*صدقاً ,,,*
*أنا لا أجد الحرفـ فيـ حضرتها ,,,*
*لكنها تعلمـ مدى أعجابيـ بـ سحر قلمها ,,,*
*سواء كانـ فيـ الروياتـ أو الخواطر ,,,*
*أو حتى الردود ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*تبنيها لـ المواهبـ الواعدة ,,,*
*و تشجيعـ أصحابها ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ فيها ,,,*
*دفاعها الحقـ عنـ ممتلكاتها ,,,*
*و ردة الفعلـ الصارمهـ ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*سحر تفكيرها ,,,,*
*طموحها ،،،*
*أصرارها ,,,*
*إثباتـ نفسها و قدراتها ,,,*
*أيضاً ,,,*
*تفانيها ,,,*
*وعيها ,,,*
*جرأتها ,,,*
*صدقها ,,,*
*وضوحها ,,,*
*تسرمد إبتسامتها رغمـ ألمها ,,,*
*و كلـ شيء ينثنيـ تحتـ مسماها ,,,*
*همسـ الصمتـ ,,,*
*صاحبة الهمسـ الدافئ ,,,*
*و الحسـ المرهفـ ,,,*
*و القلمـ الراااائعـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ إنتقائها الدقيقـ لـ أطروحاتها ,,,*
*و يعجبنيـ أكثر كونها هيـ نفسها تنشئها ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ فيها ,,,*
*صدقـ قلمها ,,,*
*و قدرتها على تصوير شعورها ,,,*
*و سحر رصفـ حروفها ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*صدقـ إخائها ,,,*
*و سعة مساحاتـ قلبها ,,,*
*و طهر الروحـ بينـ جنباتها ,,,*
*شوقـ المحبهـ ,,,*
*شخصية محترفهـ ,,,*
*تبهرنيـ قدرتها على إلتقاط أجملـ الصور ,,,*
*و لمسة الأبداعـ التيـ تضيفها أناملها ,,,*
*يذهلنيـ فيها تمكنـ حرفها ,,,*
*و يغيضيني أخفائها لـ موهبة قلمها ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها مشاركتها الدائمهـ لـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و طهر الدعاء الذيـ تطلقهـ أنفاسها ,,,*
*و لفتاتها الرااائعهـ ,,,*
*و يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*أحترافها فيـ التصميمـ ,,،*
*و قدرتها المذهلهـ ,,,*
*على الدمجـ و الخلط و التنسيقـ ,,,*
*أفتخر صدقاً كونها ,,,*
*تشاركنيـ أرضيـ الحبيبة ،،،*
*و تلتقيـ معيـ فيـ ولائنا لها ,,,*
*شواقة ,,,*
*مهما كتبتـ فـ فيـ حقكـ خاصة لنـ أفيـ ,,,*
*لكننيـ ,,,*
*أسعد بكـِ دااائماً ,,,*
*سـ أعوووود ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عدنا و العود أحمد ,,,,* 
*شبلـ الطفوفـ ,,,*
*صغير السنـ ,,,*
*كبير العقلـ ,,,*
*واسعـ الموهبهـ ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيهـ طموحهـ ,,,*
*إصرارهـ ,,,*
*أخلاصهـ فيـ عملـ ما يحبـ ,,,*
*تذهلنيـ روعة تصاميمهـ ,,,*
*و أهتمامهـ بـ مستقبلهـ ,,,*
*أدامـ اللهـ عليهـ كلـ ما أعطاهـ ,,,*
*و كتبـ لهـ كلـ الخير ,,,*
*أمـ الحلوينـ ,,,*
*أختـ هيـ لمـ تلدها أميـ ,,,*
*يستهوينيـ الصدقـ الذيـ يتجلى فيـ حرفها ,,,*
*و طابعـ الجمالـ الذيـ تتركهـ إطلالتها ,,,*
*يعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*رسمـ حرفها الراااائعـ ,,,*
*و قلمها الساحر ,,,*
*و لا عجبـ إذ هيـ منـ ولدتـ ,,,*
*زهرتينـ ,,,*
*تنبضانـ إبداعـ ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*قربها منـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و نظرتها الرااائعهـ لـ حياتها ,,,*
*أفتخر صدقاً بـ معرفتها ,,,*
*صدفة البحر ,,,,*
*منذ فترة ليستـ بـ بعيدة ,,,*
*عرفتها ,,,*
*أذهلنيـ تمكنـ حرفها ,,,*
*و سحر قلمها ,,,*
*دقة رصفها لـ كلماتها ,,,*
*تسلسلـ بوحها ,,,*
*و ترابط أفكارها ,,,*
*ويعجبنيـ فيها ,,,*
*حسنـ خلقها ,,,*
*صدقها ,,,*
*و تميز أطروحاتها ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*ذاكـ الجانبـ الساحر ,,,*
*الذيـ إلتمستهـ فيـ شخصيتها ,,,*
*و هناكـ شيئاً يـ جرنيـ لـ التغلغلـ بـ عمقـ ,,,*
*فيـ تلكـ الروحـ الخفيهـ ,,,*
*التيـ تسكنـ جنباتها الطاهرهـ ,,,*
*عفافـ الهدى ,,,*
*صديقة الجميعـ ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ كثيراً تلقائيتها ,,,*
*و الطريقة التيـ يسلكها تفكيرها ,,,*
*يدهشنيـ ,,,*
*تواجدها الدائمـ معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و طباعها الوديعـ ,,,*
*كـ العصفورة تعزفـ لنا ,,,*
*أجملـ الألحانـ بـ حضورها ,,,*
*و روعة خلقها ,,,*
*أنسهـ كرزهـ ,,,*
*فراشة صرحنا ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ روحها المرحهـ ,,,*
*تميز أطروحاتها ,,,*
*و دقة إنتقائها ,,,*
*يذهلنيـ نشاطها الجليـ ,,,* 
*و خلقها الرفيعـ ,,,*
*و بحثها عنـ الجديد ,,,*
*يشدنيـ إليها ,,,*
*تواجدها بـ القربـ منـ الجميعـ ,,,* 
*و روحـ البرائهـ التيـ ينبضـ بها حرفها الوديعـ ,,,*
*آخر شقاوة ,,,*
*أيضاً منـ فترة ليستـ بـ بعيدة إلتقيتها ,,,*
*أذهلتيـ روعة الروحـ التيـ تحيا بها ,,,*
*و جمالـ الأنسانة فيـ أعماقها ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ روحـ الفكاههـ التيـ تنبضـ بها ,,,*
*شقاوتها ,,,*
*حضورها ,,,*
*خلقها ,,,*
*أفخر صدقاً ,,,*
*كونها تنتميـ لـ منطقتيـ ,,,*
*أيضاً هناكـ الكثير ,,,*
*قد أكونـ غفلتـ عنـ ذكر أحدهمـ ,,,*
*الآآآآآآنـ ,,,*
*و إنـ أستذكرتهـ حتماً سـ أعووود ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــاء الأنــــــــــوار ,,,,*
*و مجدداً إلى هنا أعووود ,,,*
*أحملـ شيئاً منـ عبقـ الذكرياتـ ,,,*
*و أشخاصـ غابـ ذكرهمـ أعلاهـ ,,,,*
*ليسـ عمداً و لا إهمالـ ,,,*
*فقط ,,,*
*السهو لعبـ دورهـ ,,,*
*و أسقطنيـ فيـ فخـ النسيانـ ,,,*
*لكنـ لمـ يسقط ذكرهمـ أبداً ,,,*
*عنـ الوجدانـ ,,,**جررريحـ الروووحـ ,,,*
*شخصيهـ معطائهـ ,,,*
*تنبضـ بـ الحياة ,,,*
*و كرمـ الأخلاقـ ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ صدقاً ,,,*
*سياستهـ ,,,*
*و روحهـ المرحهـ ,,,*
*بريقـ حرفهـ ,,,*
*و إنـ قلـ تواجدهـ ,,,*
*لكنـ صدى ذكراهـ تبقى حاضرهـ ,,,*
*رغمـ الغيابـ ,,,*
*الحبيبـ 44 ,,,*
*صاحبـ العطاء ,,,*
*و تميز الأفكار ,,,*
*تعجبنيـ دقتهـ فيـ أختيار ,,,*
*اروعـ الأطروحاتـ ,,,*
*و أنشغالهـ فيـ البحثـ عنـ جميلـ العطاء ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ فيهـ ,,,*
*جمالـ الخلقـ ,,,*
*و روعة الأنسانـ ,,*
*و تشدنيـ ,,,*
*إنطلاقتهـ العفويهـ ,,,*
*التوبيـ ,,,*
*صاحبـ الأبوذياتـ المتقنهـ ,,,*
*و الروحـ الشاعريهـ المُبهرهـ ,,*
*يعجبنيـ جمالـ سردهـ ,,,*
*و إسترسالـ حرفهـ ,,,*
*و تستهوينـ لمسة الجمالـ ,,,*
*فيـ زوايا بوحهـ ,,,*
*يبهرنيـ صدقاً ,,,*
*أعجاز قلمهـ ,,,*
*و روعة ردودهـ ,,,*
*و تواصلهـ معـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*,,,,,*
*و تستمر رحلتيـ تزهو بـ جمالـ تواجدكمـ ,,,*
*و روعة أرواحكمـ ,,,*
*و يبقى هناكـ أيضاً الكثير و الكثير ,,,*
*قد تأخذنيـ الغفلة فيـ هذة اللحظهـ ,,,*
*لكنـ ,,,*
*ما أنـ يلمعـ أسمـ أحدكمـ فيـ سماء فكريـ ,,,*
*سـ أعووود لـ ذكرهـ ,,,*
*فيـ القريبـ ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــاء الخيراااتـ ,,,*
*إلى هنــــــاإآإآ ,,,*
*أعتقد أنـ رحلتيـ معكمـ فيـ سرد كلماتيـ قد أنتهتـ ,,,*
*لكنـ شكريـ لـ صاحبة الأستضافهـ لمـ ينتهيـ ,,,*
*و إلى تلكـ الأرواحـ التيـ كانتـ معيـ دااائماً ,,*
*تزرعـ السعادة فيـ عمقـ وجديـ,,,*
*و ترسمـ الإبتسامهـ ,,,*
*رغماً عنـ كلـ حزنيـ مستمر ,,,*
*كبـــــــــــرياء ,,,*
*يا وليدة الإبداعـ ,,,*
*شكراً لـ متابعتكـ الرااائعهـ ,,,*
*و حروفكـِ المستطرة ,,,*
*sweet magic ,,,*
*شكراً لـ عمقـ السعادة التيـ ,,,*
*تزرعينها فيـ خلديـ ,,,*
*دمعهـ على السطور ,,,*
*شكراً لـ ثُمنـ صدقكـِ* 
*و حرفكـِ العذبـ ,,,*
*براءة منـ الحبـ ,,,*
*سيدة الحروفـ ,,,*
*شكراً لـ عملقة حروفكـِ الرااائعهـ ,,,*
*المنبعثهـ منـ طهر قلبكـِ ,,*
*شوقـ المحبهـ ,,,*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ تلكـ الحروفـ المتقنهـ ,,,*
*و شموخـ إطلالتكـِ المتميزة ,,,*
*و الشكر و كلـ الشكر ,,*
*موصولـ لـ الرااائعهـ دااائماً و أبداً ,,*
*أنسـهـ كرزة ,,,*
*دمتيـ متألقهـ ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*أرى لألئً ثمينة قد نُثرت هنا....*

*فصُمّ لها قلمي...*

*وتعطلت لها أحرفي...*

*كل ذلك ... لصفاء اللجين..الذي نبع من قلبٍ طاهر هنا...*


*غاليتي ...*

*دائماً وأبداً انتي هي الرائعة ...*

*الممتلكة لخيوط الكلمات...*

*سلم عقلك وتفكيرك..وقلبك الطيب...*

*على كل حرف خُتم هنا...*

*الذي اتضح من خلاله...*
*حبك لهذا الصرح..*
*وتعلقك بكل من فيه..*


*دمتي ذلك القلب الحساس...بيننا..*

*ولاحرمنا الله من سحر تواجدك ...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ....}* 
*كنت هنآ ...~* 
*أرتشف من محيط الأحسآس والأبدآع ...* 
*وأتمعن بالحروف مرآرآ ... ~* 
*وكل مآ قرت رد ونزل غيرهـ أستعدت مخيلتي في قرآئته من جديد ..~*
*للدموع أحسآس ..{*
*لآ أستغرب أن خلف شخصك روح الأبدآع تتسطر ...*
*سلمتي وسلم عذب حرفك ...*
*كنت خآئفه أن لأ تتيح لي المجآل بالرد ..{* 
*لكنني وصلت :)*
*سي يوو ...}* 
*كبريآآء~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــبآ غلآتي للدموعـ إحسآسـ ،،*

*لإبدآعكـ تأثير جميل على القلب ،،*

*اخجلتني كلمآتكـ الرائعهـ :)*

*هذا من ذوقكـ ،،*

*تسلمي غآليتي ،،*

*تشرفتـ بتوآجدكـ في موضوعيـ :) ،،*


*كل الشكر لكـِ غآليتي لتوآجدكـِ المميز ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عاافيه ،،*

*مآانحرمـ طلتكـ الح ـلوهـ :) ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*ضيفتنآ القمر الجديدهـ ،،*

*مميزهـ وحبوووبهـ جداً ،،*

*مشرفة المسنجريآت ،،*

*الغلا كبريآء ..~*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*لاأدري لما كان يراودني هذا الإحساس..*
*أن الغالية كبرياء هي من ستكون هنا هذه المرة...* 

*نحن في الانتظار نور إطلالتها ...* 
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..* 

*موفقين..*

----------


## كبرياء

* يسـلمو على الاستضآفه الحلووهـ .....}* 
*خبصتوني هع هع*
*سأعود ...}* 
*برب ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ....,*
*بدآيه سأتكلم عن نفسي ...}* 
*رغمـ أنكبريآء تلكـ لآ تتقن الحديث عن نفسهآ ....{* 
*إلآ أنني سأحآول أستجمآع مآ بجعبتي ..* 
*والتكلم هنآ بوضوح ...~*
*بعيدآ عن غموض حرفي ...!!*
*كبريـآء.....}* 
*الـعمر ..:.. 20* 
*التخصص ..:.. جآمعيه قسم لغة أنجليزيهـ ...} السنه الثآنيه ..~*
*الطموح ...:.. لآ أعلم إلى الآن مآهي تلكـ طموحي ....} وكل تفكيري الحآلي منصب حول* 
*حلم التخرج ......~*
*أعشق الغموض ... والبحث عن الغريب .....}* 


*لن أتكلم عن مآيميز شخصيتي ...~* 


*كي لآ يطلق علي لقب المغرورهـ ...*
*لكن بدآخلي ثقه كبيره في نفسي والحمدلله ...}* 
*يصعب على أي شخص أن يخل من توآزنهآ ....~* 
*من مسآوئ كبريآء ... العصبيهـ ... والحسآسيه المفرطهـ*
*القسوه دون قصد أحيآنآ .....}*
*والشعور بالوحدهـ حين أقع في نزآع مع أقرب النآس لي .....}*  
*.. ليس لي من العلآقآت الكثير ...}* 
*أنطوآئيه بطبعي ... ~* 
*قد أقصر بحق أقآربي أحيآنآ ...}*


*لكنني لآ أحب الأختلآط بالغير كثيرآ ...~* 
*لي من الأصحآب توآم روحي المستحيل ..}* 

*أنآ لآ أكره أحدآ ...} لأن الحيآه علمتني أن الكرهـ سوآد للقلوب ...~*
*ومضمآر للحقد .. لكنني بالفتره الأخيرهـ أضطررت لكره أحدهمـ ...* 
*ليس لأنني أود أن أكرهه ...~*
*لكنه شوهـ بدآخلي معنى سآم ..* 
*وعبث بمجريآت تفكيري ......}*

*هنآ .. سأتوقفـ .....~* 
*لي عودهـ قريبآ ..}* 
*سي يوو ...~*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

هذي أول مشاركــة لي بهذا الموضوع ,,

فعلا مشرفينا يستاهلوا الاهمام فيهم .. ويستاهلون كل خيــر ,,

كلمات  ومسؤوليات رائــعة ,,

يعطيكم ربي ألف عافية ,,

لــي عودة إنشاء الله بعد عودة غاليتي ,, كبرياء ,, 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*صبآحكمـ \ مسآؤكم ..,, جود وإبدآع ....~* 
*لأنني أعشق أن أكون مختلفهـ بعض الشيء ...~* 
*وجدت بين طيآت هذآ المكآن إختلآفآ رآئعآ حآز على إعجـآبي ...}|* 
*فقد كآن الأول ...~* 
*والذي أمسك بيدي كبريآء للإبدآع ....}|* 
*والذي لم أتخيل بيوم ... أن لقب مبدعهـ قد يطلق علي ....~* 
*كنت أسعى بشتى الطرق ..}|*
*إثبآـت توآجدي بين الكثير من طيآت المبدعين هنآ .....}|* 


*أنآ هنآ لآ أنكر ...~* 
*أن كبريآء توآجدت بمكآن آخر ....}|* 
*لكنني كلمآ توآجدت بمكآن غير هذآ المكآن ...~* 
*شعرت بروعهـ هذآ المكآن أكثر ....~*
*همـ .. |{ أقصد المنتديآت الأخرى }| ...* 
*ببسآطهـ ... لم يستحقوآ توآجد كبريآء بينهم ....*
*ربمآ لأن أبدآع كبريآء خلق لتحتضنه أرجآء هذآ المنتدى ....}|*


*أنآ لآ أبآلغ ... حين أخبركمـ أنني أحب هذآ المكآن كثيرآ ...~*
*ولآ أتخيل نفسي بيوم أتخلى عنهـ ......}* 
*يكفي أن الأحترآم مبدأ أسآسي فيهـ ...* 
*والجميع هنآ يعرفني ...~*


*سأعـود ......}|*
*لأنني حآليآ متشتتهـ بعض الشيء......}|* 
*أسألكمـ الدعآء ...~* 
*سي يوو ...|{*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ....}* 
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ...* 
*مسآؤكمـ جوود ....\*  

*وقد بدأت أستصعب الحديث هنآ وحدي ...!* 
*لكن علمي بوجود قآرئ لحرفي يجعلني أتشجع وأوآصل ...~*
*لن أتحدث عن قسمي ,,, |{ المسنجريآت ,, وحدهـ ...~*
*لأن حبي يمتد لأرجآء الشبكهـ فحسسب ...}||*
*ولآيقتصر على قسمي ..~* 

*<-- مشوشه البنت ...~* 
*القسمـ العـآم .......}* 
*كم أعشق هذآ القسم من الشبكهـ ...* 
*أحآول شتى الطرق التوآجد فيهـ ...~* 
*سمآء المنتدى الذي يحتوي على الكثير من النجوم ...~* 
*تتوجهم طيب قلوبهمـ .. طهآرة إبدآعهم و توآجدهم الرآئع والشيق .....}* 
*من أول الأحرف التي كآنت تشدني هنآ ...* 
*ذلكـ الحرف الغآئب هذه الأيآم ...}* 
*صآحبة القلم المبدع ..* 
*والذي يعجبني تفكيرهآ دآئمآ ...~* 
*ترآآبط معلومآتهـآ وإتقآن حروفهآ ...}* 
*سينـآريو ...~*  

*صآحبة الموآضيع الرآئعهـ ...* 
*والتفكير المنطقي المقنع ....}* 
*مبدعهـ لم أنتبه لروعهـ تصآميمهآ إلآ بالفتره ـألأخيرهـ ...* 
*أخفت أبدآعهآ التصميمي حتى فآجأتنآ بهـ ...}* 
*لربمآ توآجدت لهآ تصآميم لم أرهآ ...~*
*لكنني لم أستغرب كونهآ مبدعهـ ...{* 
*يعجبني تركيب أسمهآ ....* 
*ومعنآهآ الرآئع ...~*
*هي مبدعتنآ ..}|*
*sweet magic* 


*التوآجد الرآئع ...* 
*والموآضيع المميزهـ ....}* 
*تتوآجد بأكثر الأقسآم ...~* 
*وأعلم أن خلف طيآت شخصيتهآ قلم مبدع ...~* 
*أستغرب عدم توآجد نزفهآ بين أرجآء هذآ المكآن ...}* 
*رغمـ يقيني أن هنآك مآ بجعبتهآ ....}* 
*يعجبني حضورهآ القوي ..~* 
*وروحهآ الطيبهـ ...~*
*هي تلكـ وردة محمديه ....}* 

*القلم المشرق .....}* 
*والروح الطيبهـ ... الأبدآع المتقن ...~* 
*والتوآجد السآمي والمميز ....~* 
*يروق لي حضورهآ الدآئم بين نزف حرفي ...{* 
*وتعجبني طريقة توآصلهآ بين الأعضآء* 
*يجذبني قلمهآ المتوج بالروح المميزهـ ....* 
*وحبهآ لهذآ المكآن مميز ...* 
*مميزهـ دآئمآ وأبدآ ...**هي تلكـ ..}* *دمعهـ على السطور ...~* 

*لي عودهـ .......*
*كبريـآآء .......~*

----------


## كبرياء

*يآهـلآ ....|{* 
*القلم المميز ...* 
*والموآضيع المتقنه ...* 
*توآجدهآ اكثر من روعهـ بأكثر المنتديآت ....}* 
*توآجدت بيننآ بسمو رآئع ...* 
*حتى أستحقت وبجدآرهـ ...* 
*أن تتوج باللون الأخضر ....* 
*رآآئعهـ ... بل مبدعهـ ...* 
*هي تلكـ ......}|* 
*نآئبة منتدآنآ الرآئع ...* 
*شذى الزهرآء .....~*
 

*الأحسآسإبدآع ينسجم بين طيآت حروفهآ ...* 
*صآحبة البنفسج .. والأسلوب المميز ....}* 
*تعجبني ثقآقة فكرهـآ ... تميز حضورهآ ..* 
*ردودهآ المتقنه والتي تنم عن شخصيتهآ الرآئعهـ ....* 
*حينمآ أستلمت أشرآآف تطوير الذآت ...~*
*لم أستغرب ذلكـ.... }|* 
*بل أنني أعتقدت أن محور درآستهآ يرتبط بتطوير الذآت .....}* 
*تفكيرهآ العميق ... والسآمي يثير أعجآبي ...~*
*مبدعة القلمـ .....* 
*للدموع إحسآس ....~*

 


*القلم المميز ....}* 
*المحآفظ للترآث القطيفي المميز ...* 
*والمتقن في ردودهـ ....* 
*صآحب البني ...~*
*والتفكير المبني على الأسلوب النير ...~* 
*قليل التوآجد بالمنتدى العآم ...~*
*لكنه حين يتوآجد يرسم لحضورهـ التميز ...~* 
*هو مشرفنآ المتألق ...}|* 
*أخي أبو الزين ...~* 




*الوردي ..~* 
*قريبه هي من تفكيري ..}|* 
*صآمتهـ خلف طيآت القلم المبدع ...~*
*حضورهآ مميز بين نزف قلمـي ...{*
*وتوآجدهآ يسحرني ...~*
*لن أبآلغ أن قلت ...}|*
*أن للأبدآع مصدر من نسج حرفهآ المعبر ..~*
*وضوح حرفهآ مميز ...}|*
*والأفكآر الجديدهـ.....~*
*هي تلكـ مشرفتنآ الرآئعهـ ...* 
*همس الصمت ...~* 


*بين طيآت المنتدى العآم عآلم من الإبدآع ...~*
*لي عودهـ ...}|*
*سي يوو ....!*
*كبريـآآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*كبريآء ..*

*وينك ..!*

*لم تكملي مشوآركـ مع ــنآ ..!*

*بإنتظآرك*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*عذرآ لتأخري :$*
*جآني إمتحآن مفآجآ ..~*
*سأرتب أفكآري وأعود ...}* 
*سي يوو ...~*
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب** .....}* 
*صبآحكم معطر بـ جود آل البيت ....~* 

**_^<-- متنشطه وجآلسه من الصبح البنت*  
*أعشق من هذه الشبكهـ ...~* 
*الكثير من الأقسآم ..}* 
*قد تكون أفكآري غير مرتبه تمآمآ ...~* 
*لأنني لم أعتد الحديث بوضوح عمآ بدآخلي ...!!*
*معذرة يآمن تقرأون تخبط أحرفي ...}*
*لكنني بالنهآيه ..* 
*أتمنى أن أوصل مآ بجعبتي أكثره ...!!~* 
*لم أنتهي من حديثي عن المنتدى العآم ...~*
*لكنني سأحصر مآ بجعبتي بغض النظر عن توآجد العضو بذآك القسم أو بغيرهـ ...~*
*لم أتخيل بيوم أن أتعلق بمكآن هكذآ ...* 
*رآئع بأعضآءه وموآضيعهـ ..* *بكل زآويه من زوآيآه .....}* *بت أؤمن بأن الانسآن لآ يخلق مبدعآ ...}* 
*فمن يرغب بمعرفة بدآية كبريـآآء ...~* 
*وكيف كنت أحآول البحث عن كل رآئع منقول ..*
*وليس أبتكآر الكلمآت ...}|* 
*فليزر ملفي الشخصي ...~*
*وليقرأ اول موآضيعي ...~*
*حتمآ سيرى فرقآ كبيرآ .....}|*
*لربمآ ظن أن كبريآء وأنآ الأن إثنتآن ...~*
*لكنني حقآ .. لم أتعلم فنون الأبدآع...* 
*إلآ هنـآآ ....!!~**لذلكـ....}|* 
*فأنآ أؤمن وبشدهـ ...* 
*أن من ينقل موآضيع اليوم ...}*
*ويمتعنآ بروعة ذوقهـ ...*
*غدآ سينسج من جميل مخيلته ......}|*
*وسيبدع ...~* 

*سأعـود ...............~*

----------


## كبرياء

*يآهلآ ....}|* 
*.... منتديآت هنآ أحبهآ ...~*
*..|[ العآم ..~ أعشق نشآطه .. التوآجد الرآئع لأعضآئه .. مستجدآته وجميل موآضيعهـ ....* 
*أدمنت التوآجد بين نزف أعضآئهـ ... إلآ أنني مقصره بعض الشيء هنآكـ ... بسبب ظروف درآستي ...*
*..|[ النقآش والحوآر ..~ يضم فكرآ عآليآ ... موآضيع تحتآج فعلآ لحل ونقآش .... قد تكون محرجهـ حينآ ..*
*محزنه حينآ أخرى ... أو حتى مضحكهـ ... أكثر مآ يعجبني فيه أن جميع مآ يطرح فيه من جعبة الأعضآء ... من نسج تفكيرهم همـ ......* 
*حتمآ هنآك الكثير من الأعضآء ... قآدة هم بهـ ... توآجدهم رآئع وملموس بدآخلهـ .....* 
*على رأسهم مشرفتنآ الإبدآآآع ... نوآرة الدنيآ ... رآئعهـ بحضورهآ بعمق تفكيرهـآ ....* 
*مميزهـ بتوآجدهآ السآمي وردودهآ المقنعهـ ......* 
*ومشرفنآ أبو الزين ..~* 
*روآئع القصص ..~ مريم المقدسهـ ..~ شآري الطيب ..~ سمآئك حلمي ..~ همسه دلع ..~ أرسم العشق ...{* 
*والكثير هنآكـ ....~*

 
*... لي عـودة قريبـآ..~*
*سي يوو ....}* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحـب .....}|*
*مسآؤكمـ معطر بالـ جود ...~*
*<-- كل متأخرهـ هالبنت* 
*مررت علي ظروف صحيه خربطت كيآني ..~* 
*بس الحمدلله على كل حآل ..!* 
*منتدى تطوير الذآت ....|{*
*كم أعشق هذآ المنتدى ...~* 
*بموآضيعهـ وأطروحآتهـ ..* 
*يروق لي جدآ ...!*
*خصوصآ وإن حلمي في الحيآه كآن علمـ النفس ...!*
*وكم كآن الفضل العظيم للدموع إحسآس في أنمآء ذلكـ القسم من المنتدى*
*مع أطروحآتهآ الغآآمضه والرآآئعهـ متآهآت .....~*
*ولأخي قمي موآضيعهـ المميزهـ هنآكـ ...}|*
*كثيرون من يتوآجدون بذلكـ القسم من المنتدى ...*
*كـ مشرفتنآ الرآئعهـ كررززهـ ...* 
*والتي تتوآجد بشكل مختلف ورآآآئع في أكثر أقسـآآآم المنتدى ...}|*
*وردهـ محمديه ... شذى الزهرآء ...زهرة البنفسج ... أحلى زهر }|* 
*والكثير .. عذرآ أن خآنتني الذآكرهـ في أحدهمـ لكنهم حتمآ رآآآئعونـ ...!* 
*ليـ عـودهـ ....~*
*قريبهـ جدآ ...*
*سي يوو ....!*
*كبريــــآء ........}|*

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــآآهلآ وغلآ ..~*  


*حتمـآ ... أتمنى لو أستطع التوآجد بجميع أقسـآم الممنتدى* 
*لكن الوقت لآيسمح لي ..!*

*منتدى ذوي الاحتيآجآت الخآصهـ* 
*مع مشرفتنآ المتألقهـ فرح ....~*
*والتي تعرف وجهة نظري فيهآ ..}|*
*أعلمـ بل ومـتأكدهـ أنني مقصره بحق ذلكـ القسمـ* 

*منتدى اللغآت ..*
*وكم يحزنني حآل القسسم هنآكـ ..*
*رغمـ عشقي لكل مآهو جديد ..!*
*إلآ أنه هنـــــآآكـ لآ يوجد مآهو جديد .. }|*
*وهذآ مآلآ يعجبني بالشبكهـ* 
*كمـ أتمنى أن تسنح لي الفرصهـ .. أن أطور من* 
*ذلكـ القسم .. وسأحـآول إن شآء ربي ..}|*

*ســأعـود ...|{* 
*سي يوو ...~*
*كبريـآآء ....!**
*

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــآآهـــــلآ ...~*  

*حين تنتآبني موجهـ الهمـ .. وتعتمر بدآخلي زمرة من يأس*
*أو أسطوره من كلمآت ... ومن منآ لآيحزن* 
*من منآ لآيحتآج للبكآء حينـآ ..!!*
*فأنـآ هنآ ألوذ لقسم رآئع بمنتدآنآ ..* 
*ضخم هو بكتآبآتهـ بأعضآءه وحروفه ...* 
*منتدى الشعر والنثر ...* 
*ملجأ لغموض كبريآء العآآآبر ..*
*ومسآحة لخربشة حروفي وسط أحرف العظآم .....* 
*لآيخفى علي حروف المتألقين هنآكـ ..* 
*ولن أنسى تلكـ الحروف التي حركت بدآخلي أو أثرت*
*بأعمـآقي ...* 


*مشرفنآ المتألق أسير الهوى* 
*صآحب الكلمآت الرآقيهـ والأسلوب الرآآئع ..* 
*حين تقرأ مآيكتب فكل جوآرحكـ تنقآد لرآئعة حرفهـ ...* 
*بدآخلهـ الحزن .. قد يختلط باليأس حينآ .. لكن كلمآت*
*الأمل تختلط بين حروفهـ وهذآ مآ يجعلهآ رآآئعهـ جدآ ..* 
*مقصرة أنآ إن مدحت حرفهـ .. صآآحب الأورنج والزيتي* 
*وكم يأسرني إجتمآع تلكـ الألوآن ولآيخفى علي كل مبدع*
*وألوآنه المفضلهـ ..* 
*ربمـآ لأنني أحب الألوآن .. :>*
 
* أمير العـآشقين...* 
*سيد الحرف العآشق ... وأسطورة الكلمآت المعبرهـ ..*
*قليل التوآجد لكنه حين يتوآجد تنقآد لجمآل حروفه العبآرآت* 
*الكحلي :> معهـ لون آآخر ...الشآعر المحب*
*والكآتب المؤثر بالنفس ..!*

*طآئرأيلول ...~*
*أستآذي ... وسيد حرفهـ ...* 
*قل توآجده!*
*فآشتآقت تلكـ الأنفس لبديع حرفهـ ...* 
*غآمض بطبع حرفهـ ..وهذآ مآ يأسرني*
*فحبي لغموض الحرف شديد ...}|*

*مـوني ..}|*
*بآختصآر ... ترتسمللحروف معنى في إضمحلآل كلمآت الألم*
*يآئسه حينآ لكنهآ حين تعبر بحب تكون رآئعهـ ..!*
*الوردي .. وحينـآ نجدهآ بالبنفسج ..* 
*رآئعهـ ... متألقهـ .. وحروفهآ تنم عن عزتهآ القويهـ ..*

*بكآء القلمـ ...* 
*الأحمر والكحلي ...* 
*ذلك العضو الرآئع ... الذي قلمآ تجده في غير*
*ذلكـ القسم من المنتدى ...* 
*لكن حرفهـ مشرق وحين يقرأ يحلل* 
*ويُشعركـ بأنه قد فهم المعنى الخفي لحرفكـ ...* 
*متألق وبدآخلهـ الكثير من الكلمآـت ...*

*أبـو كوثر ..* 
*ومن منآ يجهل شآعر المنتدى* 
*وسيد الحرف الرآئع*
*كلمآته تزخر بالمعآني التي قد أجهلها من أول* 
*قرآءة .. قآموسآ يضم معآني رآآئعهـ ...* 
*رآآئع جدآ ...* 

*ضيـآء ...*
*أختفى جميل حرفه .!*
*وقلت كتآبآته .!*
*لآ أعلم لمآ .. لكنه كآن حقآ رآئع* 
*ردودهـ دآئمآ مميزهـ ..* 
*وأحرفهـ تنم عن إلمآمه بالمعآني السآميه* 
*تعجبني فيه اختصآر الأحرف* 
*مع أحتفآظهآ على سمو معنآهآ ... !~*

*برآءة من الحب ...* 
*البنفسج و البرتقآلي*
*والكلمآت التي تلامس* 
*شخصيتي كثيرآ .. 
تعجبني فيهآ عفويتهآ الصآآدقه 
والكلمآت الغآمضه ... 
حرفهآ له أثر كبير بدآخل كبريآء ..
ربمآ لأنه يتلآمس مع غرورهآ وعزتهـآآ**
 


هنـآكـ الكثير حتمآ .. 
أحرفهمـ سآآطعهـ .. 
وكلمآتهم معبرهـ جدآ ... 
همس الصمت .. دمعهـ على السطور .. أمنيآت مجروحهـ
..., 



سـأعود لآحقآ .. 
سي يوو ...}| 
كبريآآء ...~*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

سجلت خروج..
وجلست على هذه الصفحه ساعات اقرأها بأمتعان..
شوق.. مبدعه انت بل كتلة من الأبداع..
شكرا لك على الأطراء عزيزتي .. فلك من الفن نصيب الأسد..
جميله رحلتك وشيقه منذ البدايه والعضويه الحاضرة الغائبه والمتردده وحتى التمكن من اقسام الشبكه ومن قلوب مرتاديها.. لك كل الشكر والعرفان ..

للدموع احساس..
كلامك كبير جدا في حقي.. لا ادري ماعساي ان اقول..
بك استشفيت روح الحماس ومعك يحلو التفاعل..
لا عجب ان ارتاح لكِ.. فأحساس لدي دفين.. تشبهينني كثيرا .. 
ولا اخفي عليك انني ما بين الحين والآخر اقول في ذات نفسي .. لعلي اعرفها .
اسأل الله لك السعاده.. وادعوه ان يوفقك..
رائعه رحلتك انت الأخرى.. وممتعه..

كبرياء
اختي الغاليه.. وبوح ملون كقوس الرحمن..
اكملي .. فلن اقول شيئا حتى تنتهي..


دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآحب ..}|*
*مسآؤكمـ جود ..~*
*وكل عـآم وأنتمـ بخير ,,,* 
*ينعـآد علينـآ وعليكمـ بالصحهـ والخير يآرب ....*

*<-- تدري زودتهـآ وأخذت أكثر من أسبوع*  


*قسسمـ الـصور ....}* 
*رآآئع بل متألق ...~* 
*مع مشرفتنآ المتألقه همس الصمتـ ..~*
*وأزدآد رونق ذلكـ المكآن ...~*
*بآفتتآح قسمـ للتصوير الضوئي .....}|*
*والتي أبهرتني فيه مبدعتنآآ شوق المحبهـ ..~*
*بلقطآت أشعرهآ كالخيآل حينآ ...*
*مع البنفسج وفخآمه البني ...*
* رونق خآص لموآضيعهـآ ..~*
*صآحبة الأنآمل المبدعهـ ...* 
*والتصميم الرآآقي ..~*
*يعجبني رونق حضورهآ ...*
*وجمآل موآضيعهـآ .....|{* 
*ولآزلت بأنتظآر .. نزف قلمهآ المختبئ!!* 
*أميرة بإحسـآسي ..|{*
*و للإبدآع صفحهـ أخرى ...*
*بريشه مبدعهـ نقلت لنآ جميل حضورهآ ..* 
*روعة توآجدهـآ ...* 
*gumus*
*يعجبني فيهآ تألق حضورهآ ...~*
*عفويتهآ وجمآل موآضيعهـآ ...|{*
*رغم صغر سنهآ إلآ أن الإبدآع رفيقهـآ ...* 
*دعآئي لهآ بالتوفيق ..~*
*فبين أنآملهآ ريشة الأبدآع* 
*ولآيخفى علي الكثير هنآكـ ...* 
*وريد الورود ..~*
*عوآميه صفوآنيهـ ..~*
*أبو السلطآن ... <-- عضو جديد إلآ أنه أثبت تألق حضورهـ منذ البدآيه ...~* 



*سـآعـود .....}|*
*كبريـآء ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــآآهلآ ....~* 
*عـآلمـ طآلمآ يعجبني رسمـ الأبدآع فيهـ ...* 
*ووسآئطهـ لطآلمآ كآن حلمي إتقآن رسمهآ ...}|*
*قسم المسجآت ..~*
*قسمي المحبب ..!!*
*مقصرة جدآ في حقهـ ..*
*لكنني أتوق إلى كل جديد فيهـ ..~* 

*كآن مبعثرآ حينآ ...|{* 
*لكن إدآرتنآ بحثتت فأتقنت الاختيآر ...* 
*لتميز الوجود .. وروعة الاطلآلهـ ...* 
*جمـآل الروح..*
*مختلفه دآئمآ ويميزهآ جميل موآضيعهآ ..~*
*مشرفتنآ آنسه كرزهـ ...~* 

*حتمآ هنآك الكثير ..!*
*يرتسمون للإبدآع وسآئط ...* 
*يعجبني جميل ذوقهمـ ...~*
*وخفة حضورهمـ ...* 
*أخي شآري الطيب ..~*
*دمعهـ طفله يتيمهـ ..~* 
*وردهـ محمديهـ ..~*
*والكثير ...!!**وبقسمـ آخر ..~* 
*ألوذ حين أحتآج لريشهـ أرتسم فيهآ إبدآعي ...~*
*منتدى لمسة مبدع ..*
*وسط الخآمآت والصور ..*
*الفلآتر والخطوط ..*
*عـآلم صآر عشقي بالفتره الأخيرهـ ...* 
*يميزهـ جمآل حضور المبدعين هنـآكـ ...* 
*على رأسهمـ صآحبة الأبدآع أميرة المرح ...~*
*قدوتي ... وأستآذتي <-- أنطردت من دورتهآ <-- مولت بس مولت هع...*
*وهنآكـ ... مبدعتنآ ... التي لن يخفى على الكثير جمآل تصآميمهآ ...* 
*شوق المحبهـ....* 
*ورسآم المنتدى ...~ المتألق مشرفنآ أخي شبل الطفوف ....~*
*gumus .., همس الصمت .., دمعهـ على السطور ..,sweet magic  والكثير هنآك ...* 
*في قسم الخآمآت ...* 
*مشرفتنآ ... التي قل توآجدهآ ...* 
*وأشتقنآ لجمآل عطآئهـآ ...*
*متألقه بحضورهـآ ...* 
*رآآئعهـ بأطروحآتهآآ ...* 
*فآطمهـ ...!* 
*لي عـودهـ ....~* 
*سي يوو ...!*
*كبريآء ...}|*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..~*
*وكل عـآم وأنتو بخير ..~*


*واليوم آخر كلآم لي بإستضآفتي و بتفتكوآ مني* 

*منتدى المسنجريآت ..~*
*عآلمي المحبب ..!*
*أعشقهـ بل لآ أكآد أعيش يومي بدونهـ ...~*
*في جعبته الكثير وفي جعبتي الكثير لأجلهـ ...* 
*وهو المحبب لقلبي في شبكتنآ النآصره ...* 
*وأزدآد رونقهـ ..* 
*بأعضآء توآجدوآ فيه بشدهـ ...* 
*فآرتقى بسرعهـ ..* 
*ونهض بشكل أعجبني ..~*
*رغمـ أنه لآزآل حديثآ ..* 
*<-- عمرهـ أمم تقريبآ .. سنه وشهرين* 
*إلآ أن روعه موآضيعهـ دآئمآ أحلى ..~*
*ربي يخلي الأعضآء القآئمين عليهمـ .....*
*فآطمهـ ..~*
*كآنت تتوآجد أكثر فيهـ ..* 
*رآئعهـ بحضورهآ بموآضيعهـآ ..* 
*لكن توآجدهآ قل عن السآبق ..* 
*أتمنى أن تعود ..!**أسرآر الليل ..~*
*ويعجبني رونق الموآضيع التي تضعهآ  ..* 
*أسطوره من جمآل التوبيكآت* 
*من عآلم الصور اللآمنتهي ..* 
*وهي أيضآ قل توآجدهآ ... :<*
*أتمنى أن تعود كمآ السآبق ...~* 
*روحآنيآت ..~*
*ولآدهـ جديدهـ للأبدآع ..* 
*ورونق الحضور المميز ...* 
*والموآضيع الرآئعهـ ...* 
*مبدعهـ إلآ أنهآ تبخل علينآ بجديد تصميمهآ* 
*في القسم ..* 
*ـأتمنى أن يزيد ..~*
*<-- طمآعهـ ..!* 
*آنسه كرزهـ ..* 
*هنآ سأقف ..* 
*سأجمد كل حروفي ..* 
*رآئعهـ بلآ أي نوع من المجآملهـ والله ..~*
*مميزهـ بحضورهـآ ..* 
*بموآضيعهـآ ...* 
*أعجبني جديد مجهودهـأ ...* 
*وكم أتمنى أن توآصل ..* 
*وأن لآ يكون الأول والأخير ..!* 
*شوق المحبه ..~* 
*رمز العطآء ..* 
*وتحفة من نقآء..* 
*إبدآع لآ متنآهي ..* 
*وجمآل يأسر القلوب ...* 
*كل جديدهـآ رآئع ..* 
*بل كل مآ تضعهـ بالقسم مميز وله نكهته الخآصهـ ...* 
*أتمنى أن لآ تحرمنآ من جديدهـآ ..* 
*فهي عمود يقوم عليهـ قسمـي .....*  
*لن أنسى زميلتي hope*
*رآئعهـ وومميزهـ ...* 
*لهآ أسلوبهآ الخآص ..~*
*حضورهـآ المميز ...*
*مبدعهـ ...* 
*إلآ أنني أتمنى أن تتوآجد بالشبكهـ أكثر ..~* 
*وهنآكـ مبدعتنآ gumus*
*جمآل الحضور ...* 
*والنشآط المميز ...* 
*مبدعهـ تخترق من منبع الأبدآع عآلم ...* 
*مستقبلهآ زآهر بإذن الله ..*
*أتمنى أن توآصل ...* 
*ولآتحرمنآ من جديدهـآ .....*  
*دمعهـ على السطور ..~*
*يعجبني حضورهـآ ..* 
*تألقهـآ ...*
*رغم بسآطهـ توآجدهـآ* 
*إلآ أنهآ رآئعهـ ...* 
*أتمنى أن لآ تحرمنآ من جديد نسجهـآ ..!*
*فأنـآ دومآ أنتظرهـ .....* *نبض قلب ..~* 
*مميزهـ .. ببسآطه ..* 
*عفويهـ ... وبدآخلهآ روح الأبدآع ...* 
*توآجدهآ سآحر وجمآل موآضيعهآ تروق لي ..~*
*أتمنى أيضآ أن تتوآصل بشدهـ أكثر ..!*
*ولاتحرمنآ من جديد حضورهآ وطرحهـآ المميز ....!* 
*المشآكسهـ ..* 
*وقد قل توآجدهـآ بالشبكهـ ..!*
*إلآ ان حضورهـآ كآن رآآآآآآئع جدآ بالقسم ..!*
*أتمنى أن تعود ..~* 
*هنآك عضوهـ جديدهـ ..* 
*للأبدآع منبع ..* 
*وللحضور المميز في قسمي جمآل يضفي عليهآ ..* 
*زورآن ..!*
*أتمنى أن توآصل ..* 
*ولآتحرمني من جديد أبدآعهـآ ....*  
*أتمنى أنني لم أنسى أحدآ ....!*
*حتمآ هنآك الكثير بقسمي ..* 
*لكن تلكـ الأسمـآء ..* 
*سطعت بقوهـ ...~*

*لي عودهـ آخيرهـ ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآهلآ ...~*  


*هنـآ أتمنى .. أن حروفي وفت بحق هذآ المكآن ...* 
*أتمنـى أنني لم أنسى أي مبدع ..* 
*أو رآئع التوآجد بالشبكهـ ...* 
*أتمـنى أن يزدآد تألق هذآ المكآن ...*
*وينمو ويتطور أكثر ..* 
*أتمـنى أن يصآفح قلمي أقلآمكم النآبضه حتى النهآيه ..!*
*أتمـنى أن كبريآء ..~*
*لم تكن مصدر إزعآج لأحد ..* 
*لم تضآيق أحد ... و أن حضورهآ كآن وسيظل أن شآلله مميز دآئمآ ...* 
*أتمـنى ... أنني حين أرحل .. رغمـ عني بالطبع ...* 
*أو أمـوت .. تظل تلكـ القلوب .. متذكرهـ حروفي ...* 
*وتظل كبريآء ..~* 
*شخص عآش بين أرجآء هذآ المكآن حتى أحبه بجنون ..!* 


*كل شكري ..~*
*لمن أثر بدآخلي الكثير ..* 
*وعلمني الكثير ...* 
*وأضآف لعآلمي اللون الوردي ....* 
*لمنبع الحنـآن ...* 
*وكيآني الغآمض ...* 
*لمن تفهمني وأفتقر لفهمهآ حينـآ ..* 
*فأعجز وأعجز وأعجز عن التعبير لهآ أمآم عينهآ ...* 
*كل حروف ولآئي وحبي لهآ ..* 
*لجودهآ وتألقهآ ...* 
*هي تلكـ .. التي لن أفي بحقهآ وأن أنتهت صفحآتي ..* 
*مآمتي أم الحلوين ...~* 

*لن أنسى نصفي الثآني ..~*
*توأم روحي ...* 
*وملجأ أسرآري ...* 
*عآلمي وأسرتي وكيآني ...* 
*كنت لآ أؤمن بمبدأ الصدآقه ..* 
*إلآ حين عرفتهآ ..* 
*كآنت لي الأخت والصديقه والحبيبه ...*
*عـآلمي الذي أجهله ويجهلني ..* 
*وكيآن سلبني الهم...* 
*وسلبتهـ الحزن ...* 
*توآم روحي ..* 
*هي تلكـ .. المستحيل ...!* 

*من دلتني لهذآ العآلم ...* 
*وسجلت أسم كبريآء عضوهـ هنآ ...* 
*الجميع هنآ يعرفهـآ ..* 
*فالأبدآع لعبتهـآ ..* 
*وجمآل الحرف والتعبير من فنونهـآ ....* 
*بعيدهـ عني ربمآ ...* 
*إلآ أنني متأكدهـ أن كلآنآ تحمل همآ من هموم الأخرى ..* 
*مختلفه عني بعض الشيء ..* 
*لكن أمنآ وآحدهـ ...* 
*وحبنآ يجمعنـآ ...* 
*عآلمنـآ وآحد ... وتفكيرنآ وأن أختلف ..* 
*فإننـآ نجتمع في حبنـآ وحرصنـآ على بعض ..* 
*هي أختي الكبرى ..* 
*أميرة المرح ...!* 

*أشكرك آنسه كرزهـ ...* 
*لأنك أتحتي لقلبي المجآل للتعبير بوضوح ..~*
*كبريآء .. كآنت هنـآ ...!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



في كل حرف...

نُحتَ هنا...

بقلمك..



رأيتُ عشقاً لكل زاوية من زوايا هذا الصرح..


رأيتُ قلباً يحتضن الجميع...


بنبله وإخاءه....


رائعة أينما تواجدتي..

رائعة بإحاسيسك..




وكل كلماتي لاتفيكِ حقكِ غاليتي...


كنت من أشد المتابعين لكِ هنا...


واستمتعتُ كثيراً بكل ماقد قرأت..



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
مساء  الخير 
كبرياء .. 
موفقة غاليتي الى كل خير 
رائعه انتي في كلماتك  سحرتنا بجمالها 
اشكرك على كل ما قلتيه في sweet magic  
اخجلتيني واسعتني كثيراً 
كنت من اشد المتابعين الى روعة قلبك 
دمتي بود

----------


## كبرياء

*دمعهـ على السطور ..~*
*أشكر لكـ الحضور ..!*
*تفآعلكـ معي .....{* 
*معذورة أنـآ بحب هذآ المكآن الرآآآئع حتمآ ......~* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*تحيآتوو ..!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*sweet magic* 
*يـآهـلآ وغـلآ ..~*
*مبدعهـ انتي ..!*
*فلمـ أقل مـآيخفى على الجميع هنـآ ...* 
*سلمتـٍ وسلم مروركـ الرووعهـ ....* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 
*تحيـآتوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مرآآحب ..~*
> *وكل عـآم وأنتو بخير ..~* 
> 
> *واليوم آخر كلآم لي بإستضآفتي و بتفتكوآ مني*  
> *منتدى المسنجريآت ..~*
> *عآلمي المحبب ..!*
> *أعشقهـ بل لآ أكآد أعيش يومي بدونهـ ...~*
> *في جعبته الكثير وفي جعبتي الكثير لأجلهـ ...* 
> *وهو المحبب لقلبي في شبكتنآ النآصره ...* 
> ...



 
*مسآآء الورد* 

*عذراً لتأخيري ولكن وصلت  ،،*

*كبرياء ،،*

*والله كنت ابحثُ عن كلمهـ تفِ حقكِ لم اجد ،،*

*روعتي والله بتوآجدكم ،،*

*لو لا توآصلكم وتشجعيكم لي لم استمر  ،،*

*انتي وو hope وطبعاً الأعضآء المتوآصلين معي*

*بكم وبردوكم المميزهـ استمرت رحلة كروزهـ* 

*من قلب شُكراً لك كبريآء ولروعة كلآمكِ ،،*

*طبعاً كنت كل مرهـ ادخل اشوف إنك رديتي اشوف وش كتبتي وو ..*

*وبجد عجبني كلآمكِ الرائع ببسآطته وعفوية الكلآم* 

*كلآم حقاً يدخل للقلب ،،*

*امم من المشرف او المشرفهـ إلا بعدك ..؟*


*طيب خلآص اخترت ،،*

*همس الصمت* 

*موفقين لكل خير وصلآح ،،*

*وشُكر لكل من مر هُنآ ..~*

*تحيآتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بالصدفة دخلت المنتدى العام كان أشوف أسمي
موجود في العنوان
وقلت أي والله وجاكِ الدور ياهموس
أنتظروني ستكون لي عودة وإخراج مافي جعبتي ...
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..

----------


## salam salm

السلام عليكم جميعا


في الحقيقة انا غايب من زمان عن الموقع الجميل والمفيد


وتحياتي لكم جميعا


وارحب بالفكرة الرائعة


وشكراً 


سلام

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
سأبدأ اليوم معكم مسيرتي وأتمنى أن لاتملوا .. 
بدايتي مع النت لاتتجاوز السنة 
فمنذ سنة فقط دخلت الى عالم النت 
وعندما دخلته أحببته بل وعشقته أيضاً ..
بدايتي كانت مع المسن فقط وكنت معارضة للخوض في مجال المنتديات ..
ولكني وبعد فترة قليلة بدأت أسمع من إبنة أختي عن شبكة الناصرة
عن المواضيع التي كانت تطرح فيها وعن كل مافي الشبكة من الاشياء الجميلة 
على الرغم من إنه ليس لها مشاركات ولكنها عضوة وتتردد على الشبكة بين الفينة والفينة .. 
ولكثر ما كنت أسمعه عن الشبكة بدأت أميل نوعاً ما إلى الخوض في هذا المجال
وفي يوم من الايام قررت أن أدخل لأرى كيف هي شبكة الناصرة
وبالفعل في ذلك اليوم دخلت المنتدى وكان يصادف في تلك الفترة
وفاة إحدى أعضاء المنتدى وإذا لم أكن ناسيه هي
القمرة .. رحمها الله ..
وهي زوجة لأحد أبناء جيراننا ..
وعندما دخلت الى الشكبة لم أستطع بإن أكمل قراءة أي شي لانني تذكرتها ...
ومرت بي الايام وبعد فترة من الزمن كنت أخوض الحديث مع صديقتي وأختي وحبيبة قلبي 
شوق المحبة 
وأخذت تتكلم لي عن الشبكة وروعتها
مما دعاني إلى محبتها دون إرداة مني ..
حتى قررت أن أسجل في هذا الصرح الشامخ والكبير 
وطلبت منها رابط الشبكة واعطتنيه
وكنت مترددة بماذا ألقب نفسي 
ومن ثم أستقريت على همس الصمت 
كونه يناسب شخصيتي كثيراً ..
وكان تاريخ تسجيلي يوافق 5 / 5 /2008 م
.
.
.
لي عودة مع بدياتي في شبكة الناصرة ...
تحياتي العطرة لكم ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
عدتُ والعودُ أحمدُ ...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. 
سأكمل مابدأت من حديثي ..
تقرر في بالي الاسم الا وهو همس الصمت ..
بدأت إجرات التسجيل وأنا مترددة
فأنا سأكون في مكان جديد لا أعرف فيه أحداً
سوى شوق المحبة ..
وأخيراً تم التسجيل وتم تفعيل العضوية ...
بداية جلست أدور على أقسام المنتدى 
دخلت العام ومن ثم النقاش ومن ثم الترحيب
توقفت قليلا عند الترحيب
أخذت أفكر لبرهه هل أنزل موضوع ترحيب
جلست مترددة كثيراً ..
خرجت من القسم وبدأت جولتي على بقية أقسام الشبكة
أعجبني كل مافيها من أقسام 
كل المواضيع والاطروحات التي هُنا وهُناك نالت كثيراً على إعجابي ..
أكملت كل الاقسام ثم عدتُ الى الترحيب
وقررت أن أنزل لي موضوع ترحيب
لآرى هل سيتقبلونني هنا أم لا ..؟؟ 
تم طرح الموضوع ..
ومن ثم تتالت الردود على موضوعي حينها ساعتني الفرحه كثيراً
لهذا الترحيب الجميل الذي لقيته ..
بعدها ظللت لعدة أيام أفكر في ماذا سأفعل في المنتدى
فأنا أشعر بالغربة كثيراً بين كل أولئك
وأنتابني شعور بإنني لا أستطيع ان أوازي كل هولاء المبدعون ولو بكلمة واحده ..
وأخيراً قررت أن أطرح موضوع 
بحثت في المنتديات الاخرى عن مواضيع تنال على إعجابي 
ونعم لقد لقيت ما نال على إعجابي 
فقمت بطرحه
وبعدها توالت الاطروحات من هُنا وهُناك ..
حتى بدأت أشعر بإنني أصبحت معروفة لدى الاغلبية ..
وصراحة أقولها كنت أخاف كثيراً من المشرفين ..
ولكن عندما كنت ألقى رداً في مواضيعي من أحد المشرفين 
كانت الفرحه لاتسعني ..
.
.
.
لي عودة أخرى ....
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحيه طيبة معطرة بالرياحين أزفها لكل من سيدخل ليقرأ مدوناتي ...
.
.
لم أكن أتوقع إنني في يوم سأستطيع أن أكتب أو أميل الى الكتابة
أو حتى إنني سأكون قادرة على إخراج مايختلجني من مشاعر
سواء كانت مشاعر فرح أو حزن ،،
ولكن روعة مالقيته في الشبكة والتشجيع الذي لقيته من الكل
من مشرفين وأعضاء 
جلعني أسير في هذا الطريق دون أية حواجز
فالكل هنا شجعني وشد على يدي 
وأثار الحوافز في دواخلي لآسير قدماً في هذا الطريق ..
ولكني لم ولن أنسى دور صديقتي الغالية في ذلك
فهي كانت الاساس لتشجيعي وتقديم ماكانت تستطيع تقديمة
لكي أعبر عما يجول في دواخلي
فقد كانت دائماً معي على طول الخط وتشجعني بكلماتها الجميلة ..
فليرعاكِ الله صديقتي ..
وأيضاً أنتم يامن سكنتم قلبي لن أنسى دوركم الكبير في حياتي
فأنتم من ساعدني الى الوصول الى هذا الكم الهائل 
من الكتابات
فلولا أنتم وهي لما كانت همس الصمت تستطيع الكتابه
أو التعبير بحريه عن رايها ..
فشكراً من الاعماق لكم جميعاً ..
.
.
كانت أول كتابة كتبتها بقلمي هي 
بمن ألوذ ..!!
كتابه عبرت بها عن إنه مهما أحتاج الانسان الى كل من حوله
يظل الرب هو الملاذ الوحيد في هذه الحياة ...
هذه الاطروحه هي من جعلتني أبدأ مسيرتي في باب الكتابه
لانني لقيت الترحيب فيها من الجميع
وكانت الردود جداً جميلة 
مما شجعني كثيراً للخوض في هذا الطريق ..
بعدها بدأت أضع قدمي في هذا الطريق
ومنها بدأ مشوراي الكتابي ...
.
.
ولله الحمد أصبح لي الان كتابات كثيرة 
بعضها كانت أرتجاليه أي وليدة اللحظات
كنت أدونها في صفحات الشكبة مباشرة ،،
وبعضها كنت أدونها في أوراقي ومن ثم أكتبها هنا ...
أنا لست بصدد الحديث عنها في هذه الصفحات
ولكني وودت أن أشكر كل من علق على كتاباتي 
وشجعني على ان أضع قدمي في هذا الطريق والمسير في نهج الابداع ..
.
.
شكراً من الاعماق للجميع ..
.
.
لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى ...

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحية من الله الى القلوب الطاهرة ...
.
.
ستكون رحلتي الليله معكم حول شبكتي العزيزة والغالية على روحي وقلبي ..
سأتجول حول كل قسم وسأتكلم عن رحلتي معه ..
~~
كنت ولازلت أعشق المنتدى العام
كنت كل يوم اتنقل بين مواضيعه وأرتشق من رحيق تلك الاطروحات الجميلة
في كل يوم أكتسب فوائد وخبرات من تنقلي هنا وهناك بين مواضيعه الاخاذة
يستهويني هذا القسم كثيراً
وأجد نفسي بين أطروحاته ..
وبين كل تلك الكلمات التي كانت تزخرف بها تلك السطور 
كنت أقضي كل يومي وأمتع ناظري وأغذي عقلي وروحي
بما تحتويه من فوائد ..
~~
القسم الثاني الذي كنت أتردد فيه بين الفينة والفينة كان هو قسم
الحوار والنقاشات
فأنا من النوع الذي يحب النقاش وأكتساب الفوائد من كل تلك 
الاطروحات فيه
ولكني لم أكن أشارك فيه ولا أعلم لما ذلك .!!
ولكني كنت أزور ذلك القسم يومياً وأتنقل بين كل مايطرح فيه ... 
~~
القسم الثاني الذي كان يستهويني
هو قسم الذات
أعشقة كثيراً وأعشق كل مايطرح فيه
لاني وجدت فيه تقوية الذات والانتصار على النفس
فمنه تقوت شخصتي
ومنه أخذت دروساً كثيرة لتعاملي مع الكل
ومع نفسي أولاً .. 
~~
القسم الاسلامي ..
كنت امر فيه كل يوم تقريباً
ولكن ليس لي أي رد فيه لاني نادراً ما أرد فيه
كنت أقرأ وأعود أدراجي للخلف ..
ولكنه يبقى قسماً رائعاً بمحتوياته الجميلة .. 
~~~ 
قسم الشعر والنثر 
في الاونه الاخيرة بدأت أشعر بنفسي فيه
وأصبحت أعشق دخولي فيه
أقرأ كل ماكتب فيه من خواطر و أشعار
اتمتع بتلك الكلمات الرائعة 
وأتوقع بإنه سيطول مكوثي فيه كثيراً ... 
~~ 
قسم الاسرة ..
بدايتي في الشكبة كنت كثيرة التردد على هذا القسم 
وبالاخص قسم الجمال والمأكولات
الجمال لاني كنت أحب متابعة مايطرح من أفكار وموضات في العالم
على الرغم من إني لست من المتابعين للموضة 
ولكن الفضول يقتل أحياناً ..
أما قسم المأكولات الشهيه
فقد كنت أجد نفسي فيه كثيراً
كوني اعشق الطبخ
وأتفنن في هذا المجال ..
لذلك لن أتنازل عن دخول هذا القسم
على الرغم من إن دخولي في هذه الايام فيه قليلاً جداً
وذلك لمتابعتي لقسمي
فهو يأخد كل وقت ...
~~
منتدى المسابقات
أعشق هذا القسم 
وأحب روح التنافس بين الاعضاء
فكل ماكان هناك تنافس كلما كان الحماس أكثر
والمسابقات التي تطرح فيه كانت جميلة جداً
وأهدافها رائعة .. 
~~
قسمي قسم الصور 
شي غريب لا أعلمه يجعلني أستهوي هذا القسم 
تستهويني مشاهدة كل غريب وعجيب
ولذلك وحتى قبل أن أصبح مشرفه عليه
كان هو ثاني قسم لابد أن أدخله مع العام في كل يوم
وزادت روعته عندما أضيفت فيه الاقسام الفرعيه
قسم التصوير الضوئي الذي زاد من نشاط القسم
وزاد روح التنافس لدى الاعضاء كي يتنافس الكل على تصوير
مايستطيع لأبرازها وأظهارها لنا هنا
جميل هذا القسم بكل ما احتواه من أطروحات 
ومن نشاط مشاهد للآعضاء ..
وقسم التغطيات التي أصبحت شبكتنا  تغطي كل الاحداث
التي تدور في مجتمعنا ... 
~~
منتدى المسجات 
ادخل له بين فترات متباعده جداً 
مواضيعه والاطروحات فيه
متجددة دائماً 
ربما أعجبتني بعض المسجات
ولكني أفضل المسجات التي تعبر عن مشاعري وأحاسيسي ..  
~~ 
قسم الماسنجريات ..
جميل جداً هذا القسم
لكل مايطرح من جديد فيه
فهو قسم اشعر الى نوع ما نشط جداً
وكثير المواضيع ..
أتردد على هذا القسم ولكن ليس كثيراً
ولكن تعجبني الاطروحات فيه ..
~~ 
لمسة إبداع ..
وهذا القسم أيضاً بدأت أجد نفسي بين طياته
بدأت أعشق رحلة الابداع
والسير في هذا الطريق 
وأتمنى أن يوفقني الله لكي أصل الى ما أصبوا إليه في هذا القسم
لانني احببته وبدأت أعبر عن مشاعري فيه أيضاً ... 
::::::::
أعلم بإني لم أتكلم عن كل الاقسام
لذلك أقدم أعتذاري للجميع
لاني لم أفيهم حقهم ..
....
لي عودة بعون ومشيئة من رب العباد ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحية طيبة معطرة بالرياحين وزهور الياسمين لكم أحبتي ...
هاقد عدتُ بمشيئة الرب ..
.
.
رحلتي هذا اليوم ستكون حول الاشراف ..
.
.
وكعادتي دخلت ذلك اليوم الى شبكتي الغالية
وإذا بي أتفاجأ برسالة تصلني من المشرف العام
شبكة الناصرة ..
فتحتُ عيناي الى أقصى ما أستطيع
تفاجئت كثيراً رساله تصلني من المشرف العام
لما وهل أرتكبت خطأ وهو يريد أخباري به
فتحت الرساله وإذا به ترشيح للآشراف
أتسعت عيناي أكثر وأكثر
ماذا الاشراف ؟؟
لم أطمح أبداً في يوم أن أكون مشرفة في أي مكان
أو حتى طرأ الموضوع على بالي ..
لم أصدق الخبر وكنت أتحدث بيني وبين نفسي شكل الرساله
وصلتني بالخطأ ..
لانني أبداً أبداً لم أكن أتصور في يوم بإني سأكون مشرفة
جلست كثيراً وأطلت التفكير كثيراً
حتى جاء على بالي بإنني سأرد على الرساله
بالرفض طبعاً 
لانني لم أكن أشعر بإني سأكون بقدر ما سيوكل لي من مهام ..
وبالفعل تم الرد على الرسالة بالرفض
ولكن جائتني رساله أخرى بالتفكير مرة أخرى
وبالفعل فكرت مرة أخرى في الامر
وقلت لا مانع بإن أخوض هذا الطريق وأجرب فلربما أعجبني الوضع 
وتم الرد بالموافقه بعد تفكير عميق ..
ومنذو ذلك اليوم وأنا مشرفة على قسم الصور ..
أستمتعت كثيراً بهذه المهمة التي وكلت لي على الرغم من إنني 
لا أعرف الشي الكثير في النت وأنا حديثة عهد فيه
ولكن التجارب والدورس تجعل الانسان يتقدم ويتقدم إذا أراد هو ذلك
ولله الحمد الان أصبح لدي الخبرة الكثيرة في مجالات كثيرة
وبالذات قسمي ..
فقد أصبحت أعشق القسم بكل مافيه
أستمتع كل يوم عندما أدخل إليه وأرى المواضيع الجديدة فيه
وأستمتع أكثر عندما أرى النشاط فيه
وكثرة المترددين عليه ..
وتكون متعتي اكثر وأكثر حينما أتنقل بين المواضيع 
لأرد على هذا وذاك
وأشكرهم على مجهوداتهم الرائعة التي يبذلونها 
لتزويد القسم بالجديد ..
ولكني كنت أحزن كثيراً عندما أدخل إليه 
ولا أرى مواضيع جديدة قد طرحت فيه ...
.
.
وأنا الان أريد أن أنتهز الفرصة لأقدم شكري وتحياتي 
لكل الاعضاء والمشريفين
الذين يقدمون الجديد في قسمي
لان قسمي لايبرز الابهم وبحضورهم الجميل فيه كل يوم
فشكراً من الاعماق لكم ...
وسأكون منتظرة لكل جديد منكم ..
فقسمي لايرتقي الا بكم وبأفكاركم ...
تحياتي العطرة للجميع ..
.
.
ستكون لي عودة بمشيئة الرب الجليل ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
وهاقد عدتُ بمشيئة الرحمن ... 
اليوم سأتكلم عن الشبكة بمشرفيها وأعضائها وبكل ماتحتويه .. 
بداية وقبل أن أبدأ حديثي أود أن أقدم أعتذاري للجميع
لاني قد أنسى أحداً أو حتى قد لا أفي البقية حقهم ..
لذلك أعذروا قلة كلماتي ..سيكون حديثي أولاً 
عن المشرف العام ...
شبكة الناصرة ..
تعجز كلماتي لاصف أو أتحدث عنه
فكلماتي قليلة في حقة
فشبكتنا كانت ولازالت
تزدهر وترتقي الى الامام
بفضل أفكارة الرائعة
التي يبهرنا بها كل يوم
تعجبني قيادته الرائعة للشبكة
وقد لايعجب البعص ببعض القوانين التي طرحها
ولكن و الى نوعاً ما تعجبني تلك القوانين
بل وأأيد أن يكون مثلها في كل مكان ..
حارت كلماتي في هذه اللحظة
ولم أعد أعرف ماذا سأدون هُنا
ولكني سأدون دعواتي بالتوفيق لك أخي
في الدنيا والاخرة وجعل الله أمورك
ميسرة بحق محمد وآل محمد .. 
النائبة العامة 
شذى الزهراء
يعجبني حضورها وتواجدها المميز في كل
أقسام المنتدى فالروعة حضورها
جمال يميزها ويميز كلماتها التي تخطها بيدها
تعجبني كتاباتها كثيراً
وجدت نفسي في بعض منها
كنت أستمتع وانا أقرأ تلك السطور
التي كانت تخطها في كل قسم ..
أفقتد تواجدها كثيراً في هذه الايام
أتمنى أن تعود لسابق نشاطها 
الذي كنت أستمتع به ..
أستحقت المركز الذي وصلت إليه بجدارة ..
شذى وفقكِ الرب أينما تكوني 
وسهل لكِ كل أموركِ ..
لي عودة مع مشرفي شبكتنا وجهودهم الرائعة ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
عدتُ إلى جولتي وكما ذكرت ستكون مع المشريفين ..
سأبدأ مع القسم العام وسأسير مشواري الى نهاية الاقسام .. 
سويت ماجك ..
أفكارها متميزة تبهرني كل يوم بفكرة رائعة
تحاول جاهدة كي تجعل الشكبة راقية
وذات نشاط رائع بأفكارها الرائعة
والمتميزة دائماً ..
وبهذه المسابقات الجميلة
التي تطرحها بين الحين والاخر
تعجبني أطروحاتها دائماً
وأسعد عندما أجدها تنور صفحاتي ..
سويت جهودكِ جميلة وتستحقي التقدير عليها
فاليوفقكِ الرب دائماً ...دمعة على السطور ..
تميزت بردود حببت الكل فيها
كنت أشعر بصفاء روحها ونقائها
عند تلك الادعية التي 
كانت تخرج من قلبها الطاهر
أسعد كثيراً عندما أرى
أسمها يعتلي صفحاتي
وأسعد أكثر لتلك الدعوات التي تخرج
من قلبها لانني كنتُ أشعر بصدقها ...
كتابتها ذات رونق جميل
لها طابع رائع ومتميز ..
تعجز كلماتي في وصف
تلك الكتابات المتميزة والراقية ..
دمتِ شمعة منيرة في شبكتنا ..
فليوفقكِ الرب الى كل خير .. 
نوارة الدنيا ..
متميزة بحضورها في قسم النقاش
وكانت تتميز أيضاً في قسم المسابقات
ولكني الان لم أعد أجد حضورها فيه
كما كان ..
كانت سباقة دائماً في قسم المسابقات
وتتميز بسرعه رائعة ..
لها نشاط جميل في أغلب الاقسام ..
دمتِ متألقه نوارة
وليوفقكِ الرب في كل حين .. 
واحد فاضي ..
أبو زين
رائع في تواجده في قسم النقاش
ولكني أحبذ تواجده في قسم التراث
فله رونق خاص به هناك
أستمتع كثيراً عندما أقرأ ردوده ..
له أفكار رائعة ومتجددة دائماً ..
أطروحاته جميله جداً وموفقة ..
فليحفظك الرب أخي
ويسر لك كل أمورك ... 
عفاف الهدى ..
تعجبني عفويتها وطيبة قلبها
لها حضور متميز ورائع
في كل أقسام المنتدى 
بل وتتميز بالرد على أغلبية المواضيع 
لها نشاط ملحوظ في كل مكان
تسعى دائماً لتقديم ماهو رائع وجميل ..
فليوفقك الرب عفاف
وليسهل لكِ كل أمورك .. 
للدموع إحساس ..
رائعة رائعة بكل ماتقدمه 
من أطروحات جميلة وغامضة أيضاً
تعجبني أفكارها كثيراً
تشدني بردودها الرائعة 
وكلماتها الجميلة
لها حضور متميز في كل مكان
تسعى دائماً لتقديم ماهو مفيد
ومغذي للعقل والروح...
فليحرسك الرب أينما تكوني وأينما تسيري
وسهل كل ماهو عسير في طريقكِ .. 
لي عودة اخرى مع البقية ..
وذلك بمشيئة من رب السماء ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ها قد عدتُ لأكمل مسيرتي مع المشرفين الافاضل ..  
أميرة بإحساسي ..
مشاركاتها جميلة 
تتميز بحضور جميل 
نشاطها سابقاً كان أكثرمن هذه الايام
لربما الظروف التي تحكم الانسان بذلك ..
سهل الله لكِ أمورك أميرة
وفقك لكل خير .. 

موني ..
صاحبة القلم المبدع والرائع
تشدني بكلماتها وروعتها
في قسم النثر ..
التعبير لديها يفوق الجمال
وحضورها جميل ومتيز في كل الصفحات ..
سلم هذا القلب النابض 
ووفقت ببركة من رب العباد .. 
فــــرح ..
تعجز كلماتي في وصفك فرح
فأنتِ أسم على مسمى ..
لها حضور متميز وجميل جداً
في كل الصفحات لابد وأن تترك 
بصمة جميله فيها..
تمتاز بروح جميلة معطاءة
تتمنى لو تستطيع أن تقدم ماتملك
كي ترتقي بالشبكة ..
رائعة أنتِ هي فرح ...
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد
وتغيير الاحوال الى أحسنها
ومن عليكِ بالخير والصحه ..
موفقة .. 

fatemah
تمتاز بحضور جميل
وكانت صاحبة نشاط كبير في المنتدى
ولكن مالبث وإن أختفت عن الساحه
حيمنا تقلدت بالاشراف 
أتمنى أن تعود لنشاطها الذي عهدته منها ..
فليوفقكِ الرب أينما تكوني .. 
أبو طارق ..
حضورة جميل جداً ومتميز أيضاً
له بصمة كبيرة في قسم المسابقات
عقلية مفكرة ورائعة
يبحث عن كل مايثير العقول 
ويجعلها متميزة ..
فليوفقك الرب ويحرسك بعينه التي لاتنام .. 
أنين ..
عقلية علمية مفكرة 
دورها كبير جداً وجميل جداً
في قسمها قسم المسابقات
أستطاعت أن تثبت حضورها في المنتدى
منذو أول دخول لهافيه
بعقليتها الرائعة ..
تبحث عن كل مايسعد القلب ويغذي العقل
والروح ..
وتطمح الى الجديد دائماً ..
متميزه جداً في أطروحاتها 
وتحب أن تسعد كل من يتردد على قسمها ..
فليوفقك الرب أنين
وليسهل لكِ كل أموركِ .. 
عيون لاتنام ..
متميزه جداً في أطروحاتها 
تبحث عن الجديد من المسابقات
دائماً لتطرحه في قسمها
مسابقاتها جميلة جداً 
وتحرك العقل دائماً ..
موفقة عيون ومحققة امانيكِ .. 
آنسه كرزة ..
تأهلت للاشراف لجهودها ونشاطها في كل الاقسام
فجهودها كانت متميزة جداً
وأطروحاتها رائعة و محتواها جميل ومتميز
رائعة في كل ماتختاره للشبكة ..
أستحقت الاشراف بجدارة ..
فليوفقكِ الرب كروزة
وحقق لك ماتتمنين .. 
كبريااااااااااء ..
غموض المستحيل ..
غامضة بكل معنى للكلمة ..
كتاباتها جميلة جداً بل رائعة
تمتاز بالوضوح والانسياب الرائع أحياناً
وأحياناً أخرى يغلب عليها الطابع الغامض
حتى إنني لا أستطيع أن أخرج بكلمة مماكتبت
أشعر بشي يربط بيني وبينها في كتاباتها
فأشعر بإن غموضها يحتوي غموضي ويخرجه
وبعض الاحيان أشعر بنفسي تذوب في وسط
ماتكتبه فأشعر بإنني من كتب هذه الكلمات ..
أعجز عن إكمال كلماتي هُنا كبرياء
فلو عددتها لما أنتهيت ..
ولكن لكِ من خالص الدعاء بالموفقية غاليتي
وليحرسكِ الرب بعنيه التي لاتنام .. 
hope
حضورها جميل في الصفحات
تمتاز بالنشاط الرائع والرد على من تستطيع ..
أعذري قلة كلماتي عزيزتي
ولكِ من قلبي خالص الدعاء ..
موفقة عزيزتي .. 
أميرة المرح ..
تسير خطوات مشهودة إلى عالم الابداع 
حتى أصبح الابداع لعبتها ..
جميلة جداً في حضورها 
وتحاول البحث عن كل جديد لقسمها
لتجعله متميز ورائع ..
يسر الله لكِ أموركِ أميرة
ووفقكِ لما يحب ويرضى .. 
شوق المحبة ...
خطواتها إلى عالم الابداع رائعة
تجدب الجميع بحضورها المتميز
وبإطروحاتها الجميلة دائماً ..
أبدعت في قسمي كثيراً
لها من الاطروحات مايشهد 
على ذوقها وإبداعها وفنها
الذي تحاول ان تخفيه بداخلها
أشعر بإن لديها نوع من الكتابه
ولكنها تمتنع عن إظهارها لنا 
ولا أعلم لما ذلك ..
شوق وفقكِ الله غاليتي 
ويسر وسهل لكِ كل أمورك
وحقق لكِ مناكِ بحق محمد وآل محمد .. 
إخواني وأخواتي المشرفين
اعتذر ممن لم أذكر أسمائهم هُنا 
ليس لعدم تميزهم ولكن أختلاطي بهم كان قليلاً
فلم أستطع أن أظهرهم أو أعرف عنهم وعن نشاطاتهم في المنتدى
ولكن هذا لايمنع أن يكونوا ذوا إبداع ونشاط رائعين ..
أتمنى أن تتقبلوا عذري الصغير لذلك ..
ولكم مني خالص الدعوات بالموفقية الدائمة من رب العباد ..
إنتهت جولتي مع مشرفينا الكرام ..
ولي عودة مع أعضائنا المتميزين بجمال حضورهم ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
عدتُ اليوم بعون من الله جل وعلا ..
رحلتي اليوم معكم ستكون مع أعضاء شبكتنا الرائعة ...

في شبكتنا الرائعة أعضاء كثيرين متميزون
بجمال حضورهم في كل الاقسام
وبروعة الاطروحات التي يطرحونها في كل قسم ..
قد تعجز كلماتي عن أن أتكلم عن كل عضو في صفحتي هذه
ولكني سأجمع الجميع في حديثي ..
فهناك لدينا من الاعضاء المتميزين الكثيرين في شبكتنا الرائعة
الذين تميزوا كثيراً بروعة حضورهم في الشبكة
وبجمال الاطروحات التي يختارونها من كل مكان ليضعونها لدينا
هنا لنستقي منها وننهل منها الجميل  ...
ومنهم شاري الطيب / عوامية صفوانيه
دمعة طفلة يتميه / الحبيب 44
 وردة محمدية / مريم المقدسة 
قمر دنياي / الامل الوردي
بسمة / قمي/ رنيم الحب
نهضة إحساس / أرسم العشق
أمينه / أمولة 
عاشقة المستحيل / أسيرة شوق
سجينةالاهات / همسة ألم
أبو سلطان / أمنيات مجروحه

قد يكون هناك العديد والعديد من الاعضاء المتميزين أيضاً الذين 
أثبتوا وجودهم هنا 
وكان لهم الحضور المتميز 
فأعتذر لمن لم أذكر أسمائهم هنا فقد يكونوا قد غابوا عن ذاكرتي الان
ولكن بالتأكيد لهم مكان منرسم في القلب 
فأعتذر منكم لتقصيري معكم ..
وأود هنا أن أقدم لكم شكري لهذه الروعة في الحضور
وأتمنى أن تستمروا معنا الى النهايه
فالشبكةترتقي بنا وبكم ..
فسيروا معنا الى الامام لنرتقي بشبكتنا ..
شكراً للجميع ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
كروزة لا أعلم هل أنتهى وقتي هنا أم لا 
ولكني والى هُنا أكون قد أنتهيت من التواجد هُنا
فأنا الان ألتمس العذر من الجميع
أعضاء ومشرفين و قائمين على الشبكة
لانني على علم بإني لم أفي الجميع حقهم
لان الكل كان يستحق مني أكثر من هذه الكلمات القليلة
ولكن ظروفي أجبرتني على الاختصار
فسامحوا تقصيري وقلة كلماتي في حقكم
وأسأل الجميع براءة الذمة
لانني وإن عشت اليوم فلن أعيش غذاً ..

كروزة حبيبتي
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
على الموضوع الجميل
الذي يتيح لنا فرصة للتحدث عما نريد ..
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 

غاليتي لمستُ طيبة قلب تختللت كل حرف من حروفك.. 
وروائع الكلمات رأيتها بين سطورك... 



فبدتُ أنتهل من عذبها... 


سلمت تلك الأنامل.. 
وتلك الأحاسيس لكل محطة ولكل شخص في هذا المنتدى ... 

دمتي بروحكِ البيضاء... 
ودام عطاءكِ بيننا...





دعواتي أقدمها بين يديكِ عزيزتي... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،،

همووس قسم انك حبوبه وطيوبه :) ..

وبالعكس مآآقصرتي غآآليتي كلمآتكِ بسيطه وروعه والله

تدخل القلب حسيتها من القلب للقلب :$ ..

وه تسلمي لنآ يالغلا ..

وو تسلمي والله ع كلآمك الروعه ..

هذا من ذوقك وطيب اصلكِ ..

وشكراً ع تلبية الدعوه ..

ربي يعتيك العآفيه ..

لاعدمنآك ..

تحيآتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،

مُشرفتنآ الحبوبه هي

hope

يالله غلآتو جآآك الدور :) ..

تحيآتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
متابعه بشوق من خلف الكواليس خخخ 
بصراحة حبيت اشكر كل من ذكرني ولو بس تعداد من بين الاعضاء 
اعذروا تعبيري البسيط 
كلمااااااااتي فيكم مجروحه 
لا خلا ولا عدم
مشكوره يا الغلااا كروزه على هيك موزوع قميل 
موفقين لكل خير 
دمتم بكل الاماني ^_^
تحيااااااتوووو

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 هموسة  لنقاء وصفاء قلبك الطهر كل الشكر
ربي يحفظك ِ ويوفقكِ
بنتظار الأخت hop

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> متابعه بشوق من خلف الكواليس خخخ 
> بصراحة حبيت اشكر كل من ذكرني ولو بس تعداد من بين الاعضاء 
> اعذروا تعبيري البسيط 
> كلمااااااااتي فيكم مجروحه 
> لا خلا ولا عدم
> مشكوره يا الغلااا كروزه على هيك موزوع قميل 
> موفقين لكل خير 
> ...



 
عوامية
تستاهلي إنتِ كلمات كثيرة
وتستاهلي إني أتحدث عنك لحالك 
وكان ودي أني أتكلم عن كل عضو لحاله
بس الظروف تتطلبت مني الاختصار
ولاني لم أكن مهيأ نفسياً لاني أتحدث بكثرة عن الكل
مع إن الكل كان يستاهل إني أتحدث عنه بكلمات وأتكلم عن نشاطة
بس الظروف منعتني إن أتكلم عن كل شخص لحاله ..
فألتمس المعذرة منكِ ومن الجميع لتقصيري في ذلك ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> هموسة لنقاء وصفاء قلبك الطهر كل الشكر
> ربي يحفظك ِ ويوفقكِ
> بنتظار الأخت hop



 
موني 
تشكري حبيبتي
على التشريف وقراءة ماكتبت
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ...
موفقة داااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
> 
> غاليتي لمستُ طيبة قلب تختللت كل حرف من حروفك.. 
> وروائع الكلمات رأيتها بين سطورك... 
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ دموع حبيبتي
أعذريني غلاتي لاني ماشفت الرد حقك
وشكر من الاعماق على المتابعة
وعلى هذه الكلمات القيمة في حقي
لاحرمني الله من قلبكِ الطاهر ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة دائماً ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تم إستدعآءهآ القميلهـ :)*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## hope

مرحبـاا
كروزه القميييله اتفآجئت لما شفت رسآلتك 
 لكني انبسطت بالأستضافه ،،
اعتذر عن التأخيير 
ووو انتظروني ..

----------


## hope

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآله* 

*في البدايه يسعدني اكون ضيفه في موضوعكم القمييل واتمنى مآكون ممله بهدرتي الأقمل  :)*


*البدآيه ،،،*

*بدآياتي في عالم الانترنت كآنت اواخر 2004* 
*اول مابدأت  بآالماسنجر حبيته وعشقته كثير ولآزلت  :)* 

*مع الوقت انجرفت لعالم المنتديات  ،، انضميت للكثير منهآ الجيد والسيء ..*
*كلهم مآجازو لي فاتركتهم  الا قليل القليل تعودت عليه فآمازلت ازورهم ادا سمحت الفرصه ..*


*كيف وصلت الي هذآ الصرح الشامخ ..؟*

*هو اليوم السعيد لي*
*في 24 من شهر 6 سنه 2006*

*الأخ قوقول .. مآقصر كنت أبحث عن مآذكر ايش ،،، فآ جذبني بالخط العريض* 
*شبكة الناصره الثقافيه* 
*مدري شلون حبيته قبل مآسجل* 
*ع هالأساس ماحبيت أكون ضيف على المنتدى* 
*سجلت مباشره*
*وانتظرت التفعييييل بفآرغ الصبر ،، حتى اشآرك واترك بصمتي فييه ..*

*لقيت الترحيب والحب والأخوه  والأحترام ،، من ذلك والشبكة عآدتي اليوميه* 


*فآصل ونوآصل*

----------


## hope

*بدآتي في شبكة الناصره* 

*وقت تسجيلي في الشبكة كنت مبتدئه وجديده في عالم المنتديات وماكنت اعرف احد هووون* 

*فاكنت نوعاً مآ اجهل القوآنين فآاعتقد تعبت المشرفين شويآت ^_^* 




*اهتميييت كثير بالمنتدى وكل همي اكون مميزه ,,*




*افتقدت مشرفين كانو مميزين مآدري عن سبب غيابهم لأني اساسا ماكنت مشرفه وقتهآ فا مادري ايش صااار* 

*فأتمنى يرجعو مره ثآنيييييه وينور المنتدى ويتواجد زي اول واكثر* 



*بيسآن* 
*عماد علي* 
*القلب المرح* 
*دمعة حزن* 







*الأقسام المفضله عندي* 

*الفئه الي اهتميت فيهآ كثير هي ،،،*
*الاسريه , القصص ، العام ، تطوير الذات*





*الاناقه والجمآل و المرآه والطفل والمآكولات*

*بطبيعتي أنثى بهتم بهيييك أقسآم وانجذب ليها* 
*اهتم بالمووووضه والجديد فيهآ كا غيري* 

*فا بختصار هذا القسم مالي غنى عنه* 
*والي حلاااااه وحببني فيه المشرفه السااابقه زميلتي الضحكه البريييئه تحياااتي ليهااا* 
*والمشرفين الحالييين ايضاً زادوه حلاووووه العسل فطوووووم وهمسات* 

*وقسم المآكولات الي تعلمت منه كثيرررر يعطيهم الف عآفييه مشرفينه  السابقه فرح وحالياً شذى * 



*الصحه والسلامه* 

*قسم كثير حلو مسلي* 
*اخذنآ منا معلومآت مفييييده* 
*وعرفنآ نحافظ على صحتنآ ولو المعلومات كانت بسطيه وخفيييفه فهوو منتدى جميل ومشرفته صآحبه روح رياضيه عآليه الاخت امل الظهوووور* 
*كانت مسويه جوو في المنتدى بشكل عآم وردودها الظريفه محليييه اكثر المواضيع اماا الحين افتقدهآ*

----------


## hope

*القصص والروآيات* 


*أعيش الوآقع مع الخيـآل في هذآ القسم* 
*بعضهآ مضحك وبعضهآ حزييين* 
*ضحكني كثثثثثثثير وبكآني اكثثثر*
*تآبعت فيه روآيات جميييله وعطيته وقت كبييييير* 
*ومآحسيت انو خسآره عليييه*


*حالياً احسه يفتقر المحتوى* 
*أو الأعضاء مو عآطينه حقه* 
*حتى القصص تكررت وانعآد طرحها من جديد*
*يحتآج تنظيم أكثر بنظري* 
*لو كآن الوقت يساعد كآن اهتميت فييه الي الآن* 
*لكن الضروف تجبر*


*العآم*

*دائما متميز* 
*أدا ضآقت الدنيا بي دخلت وأمتعت نفسي بالقراءه* 
*فيه كلمآت جميييله عبر مفيد و مسليه* 
*سابقا وحالياً قسم رآئع واتمنى يستمر هكذآ* 
*واعترف اني مقصره فيه الآن لكن يحتآج وقت حتى اعطيه حقه وآناا مااملك هذآ الوقت* 


*تطوير الذآت* 

*من هواياتي علم النفس* 

*تحليل الشخصيه واختبار النفس* 
*وهذآ مايهتم فيه القسم فا انا من عشآقه ولو ماعطيته حقه من موآضيع ومشاركات*




*حاليا اهتم اكثر بي :*
*المسنجريآت ، التصوير الضوئي ،*
*وبآقي الاقسآم مقصره فيهآ كثير بسبب ضيق الوقت*
*وأوعدكم بأنهآ فتره مؤقته ،،* 
* واعتذر بششششده لتقصيري الوااضح* 



*التكمله لا حقـــااً*
*انتظروني*

----------


## hope

* المسنجريآت  ْ- ْ*

*مادري شلون احبه هالقمرر*

*خلني اقولكم قصتي معه* 

*اول مآأنفتح القسم انبسطت واهتميييت فيه*
*ربطني بعالمي الخآص .. المآسنجر .. :)*

*بعد مده قصيره وصلتني رسآله ترشيح للأشرآف ,,* 

*انبسطت لانو عطآني الثقه ولانو رشحني للقسم الي تمنييييته* 
*لكن  كنت خآيفه من التجربه*
* و الحمد لله كل شي صار تمام ...* 
*ولوو انه في البدآيه صآرت لي لخبطه لين تعودت ع*
* الاشراف بس عدت على خييييير ...*



*اممم المواضيع الي اهتم فيهآ اكثر من غيرها في قسمي هي جهوود الاعضاء الشخصيه اكيد هي تستاهل اهتمام كبير وتشجيع منآ للعضو حتى يوآصل ويبدع و يحترف ..*

*قسمي الحمد لله احس انو فيه نشآط حلو* 
* مبسوطه من الأعضااء* 

*فديهتم كلهم  ر"*


*...*

*مدآم تاحت لي الفرصه ودي اشكر* *حبايبي الي ماراح انسى فضلهم في تميز قسمي* 

*ابرزهم ،،*

*اجمل مبدعتين بقسمي دائماً يتحفونآ بجهودهم الجميله ،،*

*اسيرة شوق* 
*اسوره مبببببببدعه جدا في طرحهآ** مآاخفي عليكم اني حببتهآ وساعدتها  في** التصميم والحين اشوفهآ سآبقتني ومتفوقه علي** في هالمجال   ،،  رغم صغر سنهآ ،،،* *واتمنى هالموهبه تكبر ويكبر معهآ الابداع ،،*

*احب مووواضيعهآ اياً كانت صور او توبيكآت عن جد كل مره انبهر من ابدآعهاا* 

* تستآهل جزيييل الشكر ،، واتمنى دائماا تنورنا بكل جديد ، والله يوفقهاا* 


* شوق المحبه* 
*شوآقه* *ليهآ اسلوب خاص في الفن*
*ميزهآ عن غيرهآ*
*ذوقهآ سآعدها في التميز* 
*عدهآ دافع قوي للأبدآع* 
*اتمنى لهآ دوآم التألق ،،*


* آنسه كرزه*
*خفييفه الدم كروزززه فديتهاا مآحد يسآويهاا ابدآع شويه عليهاا وعلى لطشآت الحلوه*
*همهااا انهآ تكون الأفضل* 
* نشوف موآضيعهآ وردودهآ بكل الأقسام عن جد قميلة القميلات ،، حبيتهاا :)*


*fatimah*
*فطووووم فديتهآ متميزه دائما*
*لهآ دور كبير* 
*وعطت كثيييييير الف شكر فطووم :)* 


* اسرار اللييل* 
* اتشرف فيهاااا في قسمي دائماا تتحفنآ بالجديد والمميز* 
*الله يقويهآ ويعطيهآ العاافيه* 

*المشآكسه*
*فدييييت فيسهاا  كانت انششششط وحده* 
*متميزه بطرحهآ*
*  اعتب عليهآ ماشووفهآ تتوآجد معانآ :(* 

*كلامي مجروح فيييييكم ومهما قلت وهدرت ماعطيتكم حقكم ...*


*وعلى رآسي كل الحلوين الي منورين قسميييي بتواصلهم :)* 


*moony*
*روحانيات
اموله 
عاشقة المستحيل
**وايضاً جووري*



*كل الشكر  من قلبي ليكم على الجهود والموووواضيع الفلتاااات الي منوووره القسم ،،* 

* كبريـــآء* 
*زميلتي وشريكتي في القسم صآحبه الأبداع*
*يعجبني اسلوبك الشييق ، وصرآحتك*
*عتبك وصل و على راسسي*
*وان شآء الله فتره مؤقته وتعدي * _^*


*للهدره تتمه ..*

----------


## hope

*عدنآ لنكمل مسيرتنا* 

*لكن   ... اعتذر بششده ستكون رحلتي معكم قصيره ومختصره لضروفي الصحيه ,,* 




*الآن ..   ومع بعض الي جوله مبسطه لـ بعض الأقسام وسأتكلم عنهآ قليلاً ..*

*وأقدمالشكر* 
*للأسماء الساطعه* 
* لعلي أوفي لكم حقكم ،،* 

*النقـاش
 اعشق النقآش بمآ فيه من صرآحه و اختلاف الآراء   ووجهة النظر  ومن يؤيد  ويرفض
أزوره من حين لآخر ،، ولكن لم تكن لي سوا عدد قليل من المشاركات ولكني أكتفي بقراءه الآراء  من غير تعليق ..
ومتى ماتتيح الفرصه لي اترك تعليقاً هنآك 
يلفتني بتميزه دائماً / واحد فآضي لأبداعه في هذآالمجآال وجديته ،، قليله كلمآتي في حقه ،، اتمنى له الموفقيييييه دوماً 
ابو سلطـآن / يعجز قلمي عمآ يكتب لهذآ الانسآن العظيم ،، اسلوبه جآد ونقآشه حآد يجذبني لقرآة مايخطه دائماً ،، 
لم اوفي حقه فهوو فعلا انسان عظيم ،، اتمنى له دوآم التوفيق*


*الترحيب
هنآ كانت بدآيتي 
فأول مشاركه لي آنا ذآك كانت هنآ ...
استقبلني الأعضاء وعرفوني من خلآل هذآ القسم 
من خلآله وصلتني اجمل التراحيب والاستقبآل والكلمآت المشجعه لموآصله دربي في الشبكهـ فكم هو رآئع ،،
 ليس بدآيتي وحسب بل بدآيه كل مبدع هنآ ،،، الا يستحق منآ التقدير ؟؟  ،، فالكثير لم يعطه حقه* 
*إلا إنه  من اهم الأقسام 
فأهنياً لكِ ياصآحبه الأخلاق العاليه والروح الصافيه / عفآف الهدى  كونك تشرفين عليه ،، وتستقبلين ضيوفنآ أجمل الأستقبال ،،* 


*ترآث القطيف 
هو تراثنآ وماضي اجدادنآ 
يشدني الفضول لمعرفه الحياه سابقاً فلااجد سوآه يجيب على التسآولات 
اجد فيه البسآطه والتوآضع اجد فيه الوفاءوالأخلاص 
سعيده دائماً حينماا اكون بين تلك الموآضيع في ذلك القسم 
كم ابدع فيه \ أبو سلطآن ، واحد فآضي 
ارى شخصيه كل منهما مقربه للآخر ،، ولكن لكل وآحد ميزه تميزه عن الأخر 
فهمآ مبدعآن دائماً ولكن يتركز ابداعهمآ هنآ ،،* 


*تطوير الذآت 
سبق وتحدثت عنه ولكن اود التحدث عنه أكثر وبأختصار
هو ذآتنا ،، نستطيع تحديد شخصيتنا والأجابه على بعض التساؤلات المبهمه في هذآ المجال ،،
اجد في المتعه والتسلييييه 
اعشق هذآ القسم كم كآنت فيه لي ذكريآت بدآيه انضامي ،،* 
*فلآ ألوم / قمـي لكثره توآجده وابدآعه المتوآصل في القسم ، فهو يثرينآ بالجديد والمميز دومـاً ،،* 
*وايضاً مبدعتنآ / زهرة البنفسج تتواجد هناك بكثره ،، لها بصمتهآ الخاصه في القسم تميزهآ عن غيرها ،، فأتمنى لهم دوآم التألق* 



*نكمل لاحقاً ..*

----------


## hope

*الشعر والنـثر* 

*هنـآ توجد المشآعر والأحاسيس
ترتآح به النفوس وترتقي بسمآعه الأذآن 
بالشعر نستطيع التعبير عمآ بدآخلنا ،، وتخفيف الضغوط النفسيه 
يحوي عدد كبير من الأقلام المبدعه ،، 
من بينهآ انتقيتُ مآ يعجز قلمي عن وصفها / Moony  حينمآ اقرأ كلمآتها ابحر في معآنيها اتأملهآ
أجدهآ صادقه ، حسآسه ومرهفه ،، 
تحكي مابدآخلهآ بحروف ذهبيه 
فآتمنى لو كنت امتلك قدر قليل  من موهبتهآ ،، اتمنى لهآ دوآم التوفيق ،،* 



*المسابقات الثقآفيه* 
*
زيآرتي له من حين لآخر 
قسم ممتع ومسلي فــعلاً،،
جميييل بمآ يحويه من مسآبقات وتنافس شريف
زآده جمآلاً / أنين جهودهآ المتوآصله تنير هذآ القسم تسعى بكل جديد ليكون أفضل الأقسآم  .. فآ نال القسم مآيستحقه ،، 

عفآف الهدى / جهودهآ جبارة فدائماً تتوآجد بين المسابقات
  ممآ زاده حمـآسا،، 


* 

*التصوير الضوئي* 
*
أعشقه باستثنــاء 
اقضي وقتي بين تلك التجآرب والأبدآع ، 
فالمبدعين هنآك بلا حدود
تمتآز من بينهم مبدعتنآ / شوق المحبه دقيقه في التقآط صورهآ 
لهآ بصمتهآ الخآصه في تصميم الصور
تحرص على اثرآئنا بكل جديد لديهآ 
بجدآره تستحق جزيل الشكر  ،، 
خيتي شوآقه ابدعي الي مآ ليس له نهآيه ... 

*

----------


## hope

*ـ، هوآيات ،ـ*


*هوآياتي تندرج تحت مسمى الفـن ,..
 كل فن هوآيه لي ..!*


*التـصوير ,,* 
*اجد رآحتي في التصويييير في اي مكآن واي زمـآن 
هي تحفظ لي الذكرى ، والموآقف السعيده 
رغبة التصوير التي لاأستطيع مقآومتهآ مهمآ كآن ،،* 




*الرسم والتصميم ,,*
*أعبر عمآ في خيآلي بالرسم والتصميم
فهمآ متقآربين جداً
فيه انسج من الخيآل حقيقه ،،* 



* واحياناً الكتآبه،،
كتآبه الشعر والخوآطر تريحني كثيراًُ 
كلمآ ضاق بي الزمن ألتجأ الي مذكرتي فاأسطر حروفي .. ! 
وأن لم تكن بقدر كبير من البلاغه  ...* 


*فقط هذه هوآياتي*
*
**
*

----------


## hope

*
:: وقفه شكـر ::*


*لهذآ الصرح شخصيآت عظيمه* 
*لو لاها لمآ صآر بهذآ الروعه* 

*فهنآ أسطر كلمآتي المتوآضعه شكراً لجهودهم ،، ولو انها قليله ...* 
* 

* 
*:: شبكة الناصره ::
*
*هنآ اقف بِحيره .. 
فقد عجز اللسان وتاهت الكلمات وتبعثرت الحروف
لم أجد الكلمات المناسبه ،،* 
*خشية الا أوفيك حقك* 
*
لقد منحتنآ الكثير من وقتك وجهدك ،، 

 سبيل جمعنا هنآ كالأسره الوآحده ،،

الجميع هنا يشهد بروعه وتميز هذآ المنتدى ،،
فاأصبحنا أسره وآحده ولكن لاتستمر الا بعطآئك 

تواجدك بيينا ينير دربنآ ،،

فليكن الله معك اين ماكنت وليحفظك اينما ذهبت ... 



* 

*:: شذى الزهــــراء ::*
*
لم أجد مآ تستحقيه من كلمآت لعظم شآنك لدي  ..
فاأنتي مثآبه الشمعه التي تحترق من أجل غيرهآ ،،* *
فأكتفي بهذآ ،، لأني لو جمعت لكِ كلمآت الشكر جميعها لم أجد مايوفي لكِ حقكِ ..!!*
*كوني دائماً بحفظ الرحمن ورعآيته ... 



*

----------


## hope

*النهآيه* 

*،،هنــآ انهي مسيرتي معكم ،،*


*أعتذر بشده لمن لم أذكر أسمه ،، فهنآك اسماء كثيره خطرت ببآلي اثناء الكتآبه ..  ولكن مآبيدي حيله*

* سعيده جداً بآستضآفتكم* 
*أتمنى ان أكون وفقت معكم* 


*والشكر الجزيييل لكِ يآقمييله ،، كروزه ،، ع الأستضآفه وأتآحه الفرصه لي* 
*يعطيييك العآفيه ع الجهود المبذوله ،،*
*وعلى الموضوع الرووعه ،،* 

*استمعت معكم ويآرب تكونو أستمتعتو* 

*اسألكم الدعــآء*
*موفقين جميعاً* 

*محبتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *آنسه كرزه*
> *خفييفه الدم كروزززه فديتهاا مآحد يسآويهاا ابدآع شويه عليهاا وعلى لطشآت الحلوه*
> *همهااا انهآ تكون الأفضل* 
> *نشوف موآضيعهآ وردودهآ بكل الأقسام عن جد قميلة القميلات ،، حبيتهاا :)*



 

*يآغنآتي انتين والله يآقمر  ،،*

*والله انش عشل فديت قلبك يالغلا ،،*

*والله انبسطت بإستضآفتك نورتينآ وغير هيك عرفتينآ بـ كيف بدآيتك* 

*بالشبكهـ وكيف ترشحتي للإشرآف ومآقصرتي شكرتي* 

*الأعضآء ومُشرفين مميزين بقسمك وهوآياتك والله* 

*بدون مجآملهـ حبيتك صح إن إحنآ مآنعرف بعض بش بجد طيووبه* 

*وحبووبه يآغنآتي انتين  ،،*

*احس إنش قمر والله واخلآق  ،،*

*الله يخليك يآقمر ومآيحرمني منك ،،*

*وبالنسبهـ لكلآمك الذووق لي تسلمي والله يآقمر*

*وبصرآحهـ من اول الأقسآم إلا حبيتهآ بجد ومآزلت احبه هالقسم القميل* 

*المسنجريآت ومآزلت احبه طبعاً يعجبني بقوهـ وكمآن نشآطهـ يعجبني* 

*الله يدوم هالنشآط إن شآء الله  ،،*

*وغير هيك وجود مُشرفآت قميلآت زيك أنتي وكبريآء والله*

*بجد تشجيع للأعضآء والمشرفين يقدم لكم كل مميز* 

*اني حبيت القسم وانتون شجعتوني أكثر اقدم لكم كل مميز بجد  ،،*

*ربي مآيحرمني منك يآقمر ،،*

*وانتظرو المُشرف _ هـ  بعد العشرهـ إن شآء الله  ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*hope ...~* 
*كلآم رآئع لشخص يملك بين يديه طية الأبدآع ...* 
*كنت هنآ من المتآبعين لجمآل حرفكـ ...* 
*سرتني وجهة نظرك بكبريآء ...* 
*وأعجبني نسق كلمآتكـ ....* 
*كالعآدهـ ...* 
*الرآئعون مميزون كتميزكـ ...* 
*دمتي متألقه ....!*
*سي يوو ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مأجورين
عزيزتي hope
كنت هنا أتابع   منذبداية الحديث
قد أعجبني كثيراً نقش حرفكِ 
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
وأشكر كِ   على  كلامك الحلو عني
بصراحة :embarrest: 
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق

----------


## hope

> *يآغنآتي انتين والله يآقمر  ،،*
> 
> *والله انش عشل فديت قلبك يالغلا ،،* 
> *والله انبسطت بإستضآفتك نورتينآ وغير هيك عرفتينآ بـ كيف بدآيتك*  
> *بالشبكهـ وكيف ترشحتي للإشرآف ومآقصرتي شكرتي*  
> *الأعضآء ومُشرفين مميزين بقسمك وهوآياتك والله*  
> *بدون مجآملهـ حبيتك صح إن إحنآ مآنعرف بعض بش بجد طيووبه*  
> *وحبووبه يآغنآتي انتين  ،،* 
> *احس إنش قمر والله واخلآق  ،،* 
> ...



 
*فديتك يااااعسووووله* 

*وربي من طيييب اصلك ،،* 
*وترآ انآ بعد ارتحت لك وحبيتك مرهآ مرهآ ،، والله يشششهد** :)*



*بالنسبه للكلآم يالغلآ ترآني مآجبت شيء من عندي ،، مقصره بحقك ،،*

* انتي تستآهلي اتكلم عنك أكثثر لو خصصت لك صفحه مآكفت ...!*

*وترآ المسنجريآت واملنتدى كلوو مآيحلى الآ بوجودك حبووبتي*


*ولآيحرمني منك غنآآآتووو* 
*ربي يخليييك ويحفظك من كل شــر* 

*تسلمييين لي واللهـ ع الكلام العسسسل* 

*دمتيييي مبدعهـ حبييبتي كروووزه* 

*محبتي*

----------


## hope

> *hope ...~* 
> *كلآم رآئع لشخص يملك بين يديه طية الأبدآع ...*
> *كنت هنآ من المتآبعين لجمآل حرفكـ ...* 
> *سرتني وجهة نظرك بكبريآء ...* 
> *وأعجبني نسق كلمآتكـ ....* 
> *كالعآدهـ ...* 
> *الرآئعون مميزون كتميزكـ ...* 
> *دمتي متألقه ....!*
> *سي يوو ..* 
> *كبريآء*



 
*كبريـآء* 

*تمنيت اتكلم عن جمآل شخصك أكثر ...* 

*لأنك قممه في الأبدآع تستآهلي كل خييير واللهـ* 


*سعييييده جداً بروعه توآجدك هنآ* 


*شآكررره لك الحضور و المتآبعه ،،* 


*حفظك اللهـ من كل سووء ...* 


*دمتي بألف خير* 

*محبتي*

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> مأجورين
> عزيزتي hope
> كنت هنا أتابع منذبداية الحديث
> قد أعجبني كثيراً نقش حرفكِ 
> ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> وأشكر كِ على كلامك الحلو عني
> ...



 

*وعليكم السلام والرحمــه* 
*وانتي بعد خيتوو مأجورهـ ومثآبه* 

*فديتك غلآتي على لوويه تشكريني آنا المفروض اشكرك ع متآبعتك ،،* 

*و ماقلت الا الصرآحه* 
*تستآهلي غنآتوو* 

*وربي منحرجه لأني أحس قصرت في حقكم كلكم ..* 


*تسلمين لي ع المتآبعه* 

*نورتي الموووضوع بروعه توآجدك حبووبتي ،،*


*دمتي بحفظ الله ورعآيته .*



*محبتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،*

*مُشرفتنآ الغآليه المميزهـ ..~*

*موني ،،*

*يآليت تنورنآ مآجت مو :!*

*بتآكد بع ــد ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## رسول الله محمد

الكثير والكثير .. قبلك .. وبعدك الكثيراً مؤكد ..

مصيرهم للمجهول .. يصبح ..

لدى .. ليعلم .. الجميع نحن عشاق أهل البيت عليهم السلام ..

وسيدتي ومولاتي فاظمة الزهراء .. سيدة نساء العالمين ..

هي عشقي وغرامي ..

لدى وجب الأيقاف ..

سلام الله عليكم ساداتي الاطهار .

----------


## كبرياء

*معذرة أخي ..~* 
*كلآمك مردود عليه ....!*
*و إذآ خآطبكم الجآهلون قولو سلآمـآآ ...*

*بآنتظآآر أختي موني ...~* 
*سي يوو ...*
*كبريآء*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*سمعت عن رجال قالوها، بس أول مرة أسمع بأن امرأة تدعي أنها محمد رسول الله*

*عجبي!*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

استغفر الله !!
نفسي اعرف ويش جااب موضوع فاطة الزهراء وتعظيم اهل البيت عليهم السلام في هذا الموضوع بالذااات 
اللي يتكلم عن استضافة للمشرفين الغاليين  
والسموحه من اختي وغاليتي آنسه كرزه 
ننتظر غاليتناااا  moony
تحيااااتوو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،،*

*مآقصروو الجميع ردو عليك ،،*

*إلا آقدر آقولهـ لك سلاماً سلاماً* 

*مشكلتي مآاقدر على إلا جدي  يسوو حآلهم النآصح النصوح  ،،*

*شكراً لكم جميعاً ،،*

*امم ممكن من الإشرآف يغيرو ويحطو موني  ،،*

*يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جاني الدور :weird: 
توني انتبه :huh: 
سأعود لاحقاً بإذن الله
وشكراً كروزه لأختياركِ لي
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا أعلم كيف أخط حروفي هنا  أشعر بالصعوبه
ل خوفي من التقصير نحوكم ونحو هذا الصرح الرائع
بدايتي..في المنتدى كانت على نحو الصدفه
نعم أذكر حينها كنتُ  أتحدث مع  صديقة لي  عن المنتديات  وإذا هي تقول خذي هذا الرابط وتصفحي في المنتدى وأنا على يقين بأنه سيعجبكِ وستسجلين فيه أشكرها لأنها هي من شجعتني على أن أظهر كتاباتي من عتمتها
وفعلاً ما أن تصفحته إحسست بشيء يجذبني  ويرغمني عالمكوث طويلاً  وكان تسجيلي في تاريخ
12/3/2006   
وكانت أول أطروحه لي في قسم الشعر ((شهيد بغربته))
وقد كتبتها تخليداَ لذكرى المرحوم الشهيد خالي
ومن ثم تتالت كتاباتي 
سأعود لاحقاً فكونوعالموعد :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

مساء الخير 
سأكمل حديثي  
طبعاً سأبدأ بقسم الشعر والنثر وذلك لتواجدي المستمر بهِ
كنت معجبة بأقلام كثيره  قد أختفى بعضهم وكم يحزنني أن أفتقدهم وأفتقد إبداعهم  ومنهم من زال سيل أقلامهم يزداد رونقاً وجمالا
كنت أقرأ كتابتهم وأشعر ببساطةقلمي
وينتابني الخوف بأن لا أجد التشجيع أو الشكر أوالأعجاب
ولكن من أول  خاطره
تشرفت صفحتي  بالكبار ولا أنسى أن أشكرهم فلولا
تشجيعهم   لما أكملت  وطرحت كتاباتي
لكم صفحه خاصه
سأعود :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

سأتحدث عن من رحلوو ولكن  من ظلت أقلامهم مخلدة
القلب المرح
قد  أصبح الآن عضو بعد أن كان مشرف في قسم الصوتيات ولكن كان له تواجد مستمر في كتاباتي كم كان  قلمه رائع  يحمل إحاسيس جمه
ومن كتاباته الرائعه
ابتسمي حبيبتي
 إيلاف
كان قلمها مميزاً ورائع إحاسيس مختلفه مابين الحين والأخر كانت متواجده بين حروفي  دائماً  أتمنى أن تعود :sad2: 
ومن كتاباتها التي ظلت بمخيلتي ليتني أعود لطفولتي
محمد
كان لحرفك جمالاً خاص ومن روائع كتابتك 
أتريدون أن أنسى
 
والآن لمن زال نبضهم ساطعاً ومن القدماء :toung: 
أسير الهوى
ياسر هكذا كان أسمك قبل أن تغيره
كان قلمك  باهراً كنت أجد فيه  الإبداع
وكنت أنتظر أي كتابة مدونة تحت أسمك
أمير العاشقين
أمير الكلمات أشعر أن هذا الأسم يناسبك كثيراً
لك كتابات جميله أين  نبضك الآن
فرح
الغاليه على قلبي أجد في كتابتها الحزن الدفين
ولكن هذا هو سرها الجميل   
لي عوده لأتحدث عن البقيه اتمنى أن لا أكون مقصره في حقكم

----------


## MOONY

اللآن سأتحدث عن من لهم بصمة جديده  وواضحه في القسم
ولكن أعذروني يمكن  أن يسقط أسمى أحدكم ولكن ليس بالقصد فلكلاً منكم   قلماً رائع
دمعه ع السطور
اعجبني  اسمكِ  منذو البدايه أحسست بأن له تركيب مميز  
فكان إبدعكِ لامتناهي في القسم يعجبني إسلوبك وطرحك  أتمنى لكِ كل التوفيق 
 طائر إيلول
 أيه الطائر المحلق في سماء الحروف  تملك قلماً مميز
لاعدمنا نشاطك السابق
 ضياء
 ضياء أنت إستاذ الكلمه تملك ملكه شعريه رائعه
فتتساقط حروفك  كنجوم مضيئه في صفحات القسم


براءه من الحب
أتعلمين أن قلمكِ يجذبني كثيراً أشعر بقربه من القلب  

بوكوثر
 والدي العزيز أعذرني  لأن سأكون مقصره ممهما تكلمت

أميره المرح
 مميزه بدون إدنى شك  كان تواجدكِ معي من البدايه  فلا أنسى أن أشكركِ
زهرة البنفسج
زهره  يامن ملئت كتابتها حزن وأسى لشعورك  بالفقد ان
أحب أن أقول لها أنت زهره تبث العبق فأتتنمى أن تتحلي بالصبر ولا تذبلي
التوبي 
تملك قلم رائع   اتمنى لك التوفيق
بكاء القلم
أفتقدنا تواجدك في القسم أتمنى أن  تتساقط قطرات دموع قلمك على صفحات القسم من جديد  فمن منى ينسى
خاطرتك عكازة الحلم
كبرياء
بين الحين والأخير تسكبين شهدكِ   الرائع
للدموع إحساس
أشعر بتفرد  خاص عندما أقرأ لكِ  وخاصة أمسيه
 إحساس وحكايه +لحن الخلود
أفتقد نبضكم
وغيرهم كثير 
سأعود :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

مساء الورد للجميع
 اليوم سيكون حديثي عن   الأشراف
أذكر أني تفاجأت برسالة من الأخ العزيز
شبكة الناصرة   
 بتاريخ 28/4/2008
يخبرني فيها أنه تم أختيار ي مشرفه على القسم الذي طالما أحببته كانت الفكرة بعيدة عني ولم أتوقع أن أكون ضمن طاقم الأشراف لا أنكر سعادتي  بهذه المهمه و كان دافعاً    لي بأن أطرح المزيد وأحاول أن يكون قريباًمن القراء وبالنسبه للمهه كانت صعبه أشعر بالمسؤليه أتجه القسم   فحاول أن لا أقصر  في حقه ولا في حق الأعضاء وإن شاء الله  مايكون في تقصير
أشكر كلاً من رشحني وكذلك  الأخ  شبكة الناصره
لجهوده العظيمه
 و يعطيكم العافيه
لي عوده  :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

سأتحدث عن الأقسام بالترتيب وخاصة التي أترددعليها كثيراً
 القسم العام
أشعر بأنه القسم الثاني بعد النثر الذي أجدُ به نفسي
ومن الأعضاء الذين يشدون إتباهي بأطروحاتهم
شمعه تحترق
كان لكِ تتواجد رائع وكتابات مميزه في قسم الشعر 
ومن روائعكِ  في زوايا الأمس ونشاط في بقيه الأ قسام انتظر عودتكِ
سيناريو
مبدعه أين ما كنتي  أفتقدت تواجدكِ أين انتِ
سويتي
يعجبني نشاطك المتواصل في جميع الأقسام لكِ تواجد
ومن اطروحاتكِ المميزه  هذا العضو أعطانا الكثير فما رايك
دمعه ع لسطور
لديكِ قلم  جميل    فحافظي عليه
من مواضيعكِ المميزه  تحت ظلالكِ يامظلتي
وكذلك لا أنسى الحبيب _وتأبط بودره
واريام _وشار ي الطيب
قسم تطوير الذات
لهذا القسم مكانه خاصه بقلبي السبب كنت أتمنى أن أتخصص في علم النفس  فكان ملاذي
ومن الأعضاء المميزون فيه 
زهرة البنفسج - المشرفه الرائعه للدموع إحساس
شذى الزهراء وطبعاً المشرفه كروزه   ورده محمديه-قمي
وأخرون ولكن لا تسعفني ذاكرتي 
صحيفه شبكة الناصره
لا  غنى عنها فيها أخبار العالم  والمحليه فلا بد أن أطلع عليها
منتدى التراث
كلما شعرت بالحنين إلى الماضي  دخلت هذا القسم
ومن الأعضاء المميزين فيه
ابو سلطان
موسوعه تراثيه
ربي يحفظك

المشرف الفاضل واحد فاضي
أحب أقرأ  لك القصص الخياليه التراثيه
مثل  يوميات خدوج ورجلها علوان
المشرفه الرائعه أميرة المرح
لديك قلم رائع 
ربي يوفقك

يتبع :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

عدتُ من جديد 
صباح الخير
سأكمل حديثي عن الأقسام
المنتدى الإ سلامي
ليس لي غنى  عنه 
المميزون فيه
  لا أنسى الأخ الفاضل والمشرف السابق
عماد علي_    أم محمد أميره بإحساسي_  أويس القرني _أم الحلوين
شذى الزهراء 
قسم ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه
هذا القسم   مفيد وغني بالمعلومات القيمه   خاصة كيفيه التعامل معهم ومعرفة نفسياتهم
المميزون فيه
 فرح _ قمي
وأنسه كرزه  
قسم المرأه
من حين إلى حين أتردد عليه  
أحب أن أرى  الجديد في الموضه والمكياج
المميزون فيه
همسات الوله _ فاطمه_ عاشقة المستحيل_دمعه طفله يتيمه
يتبع :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

مساء الخير والسرور
قسم المسجات
 أحب اللطش لي كم مسج
 وخاصة الوسائط يعجبوني كثير
 المميزون فيه..
 المشرفه المتألقه كروزه _والمشرفه الرائعه دمعة حزن
 كذلك  شاري الطيب _وفطوم _وشوق المحبه
قسم الماسنجريات
من هواة جمع التوبيكاات والصور  :toung: 
المميزون فيه..
المشرفتانhope_ كبرياء
المشاكسه وشوق المحبه  اسيرة الشوق وفطوم 
والله كثيرين بس هذا إلي حاضر في بالي
قسم  التصميم لمسة إبداع
أتمنى تكون عندي مهاره  وأتعلم كيف التصميم
المميزون فيه
أميرة المرح_   شبل الطفوف - شوق المحبه
قسم التصوير الضوئي
قسم مميز  ورائع   ومهارة واضحه وفن ي التصوير
المميزون فيه 
شوق المحبه عواميه صفوانيه همس الصمت وأبو سلطان
قسم المأكولات :wink: 
مميز جداً  كلما سمح لي الوقت تواجدت فيه 
المميزون فيه
فرح 
البنه الأولى في نجاح القسم ومن ثم
شذى الزهراء
كل الأكلا ت المكسيكيه  أخذت وصفتها :toung:  يعجبني أختياركِ
همس الصمت  
ماشاء الله عليكِ كل يوم وصفه  حلووه 
دمعه طفله
كل جديد ومميز  في عالم الطبخ
ولا أنسى
 أم محمد وشوق المحبه
والخ..

سأعود :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

سأتحدث الآن عن هواياتي
  كتابة الخواطر  
 عندما أشعر بضيق أوفرح أو أي شعور يخالجني أمسك  دفتري وأكتب 
 قراءة الروايات
أحياناً  تستهويني قراءة الروايات ومن الكتاب الذين تستهويني  كتابتهم
 أغاثا كريستي -  حنا مينا - إحسان عبد القدوس

هذه هي هواياتي واهتماماتي
سأعود :amuse:

----------


## MOONY

صباح الخير
 دقت ساعة سندرلا :toung: 
وحان لها الرحيل وأنا اليوم سأُنهي حديثي  فقد وصلت لنهاية  المطاف   استمتعتٌ برحلتي  ففيها  أجمل  أيامي الأولى  معكم أحبتي أتمنى أن لا أكون مقصر ه في  حق أحدكم  وأحب أن أخص بالشكر من عرفتني على هذا المنتدى الأخت والصديقة الغاليه زهرة الهدى 
وأشكر الأخ الفاضل شبكة الناصره لجهوده ولسعيه دوماً للتطوير المنتدى نحو الأفضل وخوفه وحرصه على الأعضاء 
موفق بحق محمد وآل محمد
كم أشكر آنسه كروزه لهذه  الإستضافه
وأتمنى  أن تدوم المحبة والألفه بين الجميع
تحياتي القلبيه للجميع :in_love:

----------


## كبرياء

*كمـآ الزهور ..~* 
*نثرتي جمآل عبآرآتكـ ...!*
*حتى نآلت على إعجآبي ...~* 
*موني ..* 
*تمنيآتي لكـ بالتووفيق ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## hope

*moony*

*رآئعهـ كلمآتك ،،* 

*أسستمري هكذآ نحو الأمام  ،، والي الأفضل* 

*موووفقهـ عزيزتي* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
احبتي...
حور.. 
موني.. 

حضرتُ هنا.. فارتشفتُ من رحيق أحرفكم الراقية.. 

وانتهلتُ من كلماتكم الرائعة في حق هذا الصرح... 
ومدى حبكم له... 

ولكل من فيه... 












دعواتي لكم بتقدم مستمر 


و بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة.. 

موفقين دوووماً... 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

اعذروا صغر أحرفي في حقكم...

----------


## hadeel69

اعجبنتي كلماااتك واسلوبك,,,, 

ان شاء الله دوم تكون نشط

امممممم

مشرف ناااجح

استمر للافضل


سلامي

----------


## MOONY

> *كمـآ الزهور ..~* 
> *نثرتي جمآل عبآرآتكـ ...!*
> *حتى نآلت على إعجآبي ...~* 
> *موني ..* 
> *تمنيآتي لكـ بالتووفيق ...* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
> *كبريآء ..~*



 وكقطرات الندى
ارويتي متصفحي بكلماتكِ العذبه
أشكر لكِ تواجدكِ الكريم
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> *moony*
> 
> *رآئعهـ كلمآتك ،،* 
> 
> *أسستمري هكذآ نحو الأمام  ،، والي الأفضل* 
> 
> *موووفقهـ عزيزتي* 
> 
> *دمت بخير*




الرووعه في حضوركِ
الكريم 
مودتي وتحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
> احبتي...
> حور.. 
> موني.. 
> 
> حضرتُ هنا.. فارتشفتُ من رحيق أحرفكم الراقية.. 
> 
> وانتهلتُ من كلماتكم الرائعة في حق هذا الصرح... 
> ومدى حبكم له... 
> ...





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عزيزتي دمعه ع السطور
أشكر لكِ  حضوركِ وردكِ الكريم
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
ووفقك الباري لكل خير
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> اعجبنتي كلماااتك واسلوبك,,,, 
> 
> ان شاء الله دوم تكون نشط
> 
> امممممم
> 
> مشرف ناااجح
> 
> استمر للافضل
> ...



تسلمين خيتوو على حضور
بس أني بنت :toung:  مو ولد
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآْء آلورد ،،*

*موني* 

*آنبسطت جداً معك ،،*

*آمم كمآن بعترف آعترآف عبيط هههههههـ >> إحمم مآحدش يسخر هعٌ ،،*

*آمم حسيت آنش حبووبه قَد الدُنيآ ويمكن تعرفت على شخصيتش نوعاً* 

*مآاكثر ،،*

*لان آكثر ردودش نوعاً ما آلجد فـ عشآن حسيت بهالإعترآف الخربوطي *_*..*

*وشكراً للإلك ع التلبيه يآعشل ،،*

*يعطيش آلف عافيه قميلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،،* 
*امم ،،* 
*آعتبرو آنفرشت السجآدهـ الحمرآء وعليهآ ورد قميل >> ههههـ *_*..* 
*ونورت آميرة من الأميرآت القَميلآت لتُنَورنآ في الإستضآفة*  
*ونتعرف على شخصيتهآ آكثر هي* 
*::* 
*..* 
*،،* 
*مُبدعة التصآميم القَميلهـ ،،* 
*وإلا تعودنآ بكثرة السرقآت لأعمآلهآ الجميلهـ >> ههههـ آحس الجملهـ عَفست الدنيآ*  
*اميرة المرح*  
*يآمليون هلا وسهلآ فيش يآقمر ونورتي ،،* 
*وننتظر من بدآياتك في الشبكهـ إلى مآلانهآيه ^_^ ..* 
*طلبي هون من مُشرفآت المنتدى العام تغيير الإسم*  
*ويعطيكم آلف عافيه جميعاً ..* 
*شكراً ،،* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## MOONY

> *مسآْء آلورد ،،*
> 
> *موني* 
> 
> *آنبسطت جداً معك ،،*
> 
> *آمم كمآن بعترف آعترآف عبيط هههههههـ >> إحمم مآحدش يسخر هعٌ ،،*
> 
> *آمم حسيت آنش حبووبه قَد الدُنيآ ويمكن تعرفت على شخصيتش نوعاً* 
> ...



مساء الورد والفل بأحلى كرووزه
صدق أنتِ الحبوبه خيتوو ترى حتى بالحياه الكل يفكرني جديه :rolleyes: 
  وأنا من سعدت بتواجدي في هالموضوع الجميل أوي
وباقي أنتِ  يجيكِ الدور :wink: 
وبنتظار أمورة المنتدى
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مُشرفآت القسم القميلآت ،،*

*يآليت تحطو الإسم ،،*

*آميرة المرح  ،،*

*وشكراً لكم يعطيكم آلف عافيه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..




مساء الخير :)


عساكم ع القوووة دووم يارب


بانتظار الغالية أمووور...



نستقبلها محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..



موفقين جميعاً...

----------


## Princess

طق
طق
طق

عييييييييييييييع << صوت الباب .. ولا البيت المسكون..!! :weird: 

ـ من الطارق ؟؟ :unsure: 
- اميره.. :embarrest: 
- من اي زمان..؟؟
- من الأمس شيء ومن اليوم شيء ومن المستقبل اشياء..
- وويش تمبي << قلبنا المود.. :toung:  :rolleyes: 
- باكشف المستور بناء على رغبة الجمهور..
- بتطولي !! 
- لاااا رحم الله من زار وخفف...
- زين اشوى حسبالي بعد..
- لا تحسب مره فانيه .. ويللا بتبطل الباب والا ويه؟؟

- لالا نقدر على حمق اميروه حنا..تفضلي الدار دارش .. بعد فرشنا السجاده الحمرا ويش تبغي اكثر من كذا
- سلااااامتكم..



بهدوووء.. أحييكم.. 
ومن اعماق قلبي اهديكم.. عرفاني وودي و شكري على هذه الأستضافه...

وبعد المقدمه والهدره المقدره.. نخش في الموضوع...

مع اول حلقات مسلسل اميره و الناصره..

.
.
.

----------


## Princess

كح كح..
بالصلاة على خير الميامين
وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

البدايه.. 
قبل سنتين...
اميره تحوس في النت .. يمين وشمال ..
شمال ويمين..

تدور موقع يحوي الملايين..
يرضي ميولها و يشبع حواسها ويسلي الروح قبل العين...
بنفس الوقت فيه شي وشويات من الناس الطيبين..
سجلت في كذا منتدى.. واكتشفت انهم مو زينين 
<<(( ما عجبوها الأعضاء واسلوبهم صراحه يجيب ياكافي الشر .. البين ))

ومنتديات ثانيه ازعجتها رسايل المزعجين... 
صارت تسأل .. منتدى محترم .. ياترى الاقيه وين؟؟؟
دلتني غاليه من الغاليين...
على الناصره 
قالت لي الأداره عواميين..
الأعضاء منوعين..
كلهم من عرفتهم زينين..
قلت على راسي والعين..
اسجل .. اجرب .. واشوف ما احكم من الحين... 
سجلت.. ومن اول يومين..
حسيت بأريحيه و متعه و حنين
كلما اطفي الاب توب ارجع ((كحين كحين )) 
من قسم لقسم..
حبيت المنتدى من اول اسبوع
كانو متفاعلين معاي في كل موضوع
نور الهدى (( ام محمد سابقا))
امل الظهور الغاليه..
بيسان
دمعة الأحزان
شمعه تحترق .. هذيلا البدايه 
شوي تعرفت على امل الظهور
كلمتها مسنجر..وابتدت الحكايه !!
وتطورت العلاقه وصرنا صحبه لحتى الآن..
شوي شوي دمعه الأحزان
و كلمنا الثانيه بيسان
كوونا شلة هلاوس فن وجنان 
رحم الله ايام زمان
صحيح فرقتنا الظروف
لكن شوي نسأل عن بعض ونطلطل و نشوف... 
(( مابقت الا اموله علاقتي بها قويه لليوم..))
كنت القلم الشقي.. 
مؤذي و فنان وذكي..
عفوي صريح و احيانا جدا غبي..
هههههههههه اكلنا علقات و سوينا سوالف ما تنتهي... 
وحبيت المنتدى وهذاني فيه للحين 
على راسي وعيني العواميين
وغير العواميين من اهل المنتدى الطيبين... 
وسامحونا هالفتره واااايد برشا كثير بزاااف مقصرين  

 

.
. 
.

----------


## Princess

- قوووه رجعت اميره 
- ندري لا تطوليها مره فاانيه  :notrust: 
- ان شاااااالله..
.
.
مرت الأيام و الشهور
كنت اغلب الأوقات بالشعر والنثر
وبالعام اطرح مقالات 
اقلام وايد حبيتها
ما يسعني ذكرها 
فاسمحو لي,,
كنت احس نفسي صغيره قدام عظمتها
ثقتي باللي اطرحه كانت قليله في عدا العام و الشعر
هم كانو ملاذي و مواطن افكاري 
كنت في عالم الفتوشوب والتصميم بشكل عام
ميح ,’,  :toung: 0% 
ما عندي اي خلفيه لا في البرامج ولا الكيفيه
حدي الرسام  :nosweat: 
حتى اخذت بالكلية مقدمه عن الفتوشوب
درست القوائم وكم اداه
كان كورس مدته 4 ايام,, 
بعدها...... 
حسيت نفسي عشقت هالعالم  :in_love: 
وبديت ابحث في الأنترنت عنه
حتى والحمدلله تمكنت منه
وصار مجال وظيفتي الحاليه.. تصميم الجرافيكس + تدريب فتوشوب في مؤسسة نسائيه
والفضل من بعد الله لهالصرح الراقي اللي ابرزني و جعل لما انتجه قيمه ملموسه وموزونه.. 
اذكر من بعد ما تمكنت.. صارت عندي الجرأه ادخل قسم التصاميم 
كان في البدايه قسم واحد بأسم قسم الرسم والتصميم او التصاميم اذا ما خانتني الذاكره
حطيت اول تصميم الحين اذا شفته ابتسم وافخر بنفسي .. يااااه شقد تطورت والحمدلله 
ماكان سيء بمقدار ماكان مبين عليه شغل مبتدأ  :embarrest: 
لاقيت ساعتها التشجيع
والنصايح,,, 
ومرت الشهور
وخطرت في بالي فكره.... جديده... :idea:  
اني اكتب روايتي .,اول روايه كانت عالورق مبعثره
على ايام الطيش والشقاوه اللي تنذكر جعلها ما تنعاد  :suspicious:  :toung:  
اسف على قلبي مو عليك ياحبي 
كانت بمثابة قنبله على مستوى القطيف
لكونها اول روايه شيقه ومتمكنه والحمدلله
تصدر باللهجه القطيفيه العاميه
رغم دخول بعض المصطلحات اللي تلافيتها في الروايتين الأخريتين
وبدأت حكايتي مع قسم القصص والروايات
التفاعل كان بالمره حلو كبدايه
لاقيت تفاعل يشرح القلب
وهنا ,, في هالروايه.. بديت اكتشف نفسي..
وبديت احس ان عندي الكثير ولازم اطلعه..
وبسم الله مع اول سلالم الأبداع..
وانتهت الروايه..
لاقت رواج جدا مفرح
ومفاجأتي من الشبكه الغاليه 
تحويلها الى نص TXT للجوال على ايد الغاليه مذكوره بالخير .. شمعة تحترق ’’ فأنتشرت 
وبديت احقق اجمل حلم بريء من صغري
اني اكون مشهوره... :smile1: 
:) كان هذا من احد احلامي اللي اعترفت بها في كرسي الأعتراف على ايام وجود القسم الخاص فيه
واللي هلكوني فيه هلاك.. امل الظهور لحالها 100 سؤاال  :lol: 
ههههههههه يالله ذكريات كانت حلوه بالمره.. 
كم شهر وجتنا مهمة الأشراف على القسم اللي ابدعنا فيه ساعتها وهو قسم الروايات والقصص
اشرفنا وبدعنا وكتبتنا قصه بالفصحى بعنوان شجرة الأمل وكانت هي الوحيده قصه..
والفنا روايتنا الثانيه..
ماعرفتوني كثر ماعرفني 
اللي لاقت رواج اكثر من اختها الأكبر
هي وروايتي الأخيره.. ضعنا ياصبرنا... واللي اعتبرها من اقرب الروايات الى قلبي ونفسي.. 
والحمدلله.. فخر لي كونهم من اكثر المواضيع مشاهده
والزوار والقراء بالملايين..
:) شي هايل .. ويخليك تحس بطعم النجاح..
الف شكر لشبكتي الغاليه ,.. على استضافتها للأقلام المبدعه.,, 
خلال تاليفها.. كنت حابه اترك قسم الروايات واصير مشرفة التصاميم
خصوصا انه بدون مشرف
طرحت الفكره ولاقت القبول 
وبدينا بصب الجهود في هالقسم 
حتى انتهت الروايه الثانيه.. ماعرفتوني.. وكانت فرحتي
بشي جدا كبير و مثير..
يمكن اغلبكم مادرى بالخبر :rolleyes: 
ماجت فرصه اني انشره واذيعه ليكم
والحين باعلن عنه.
.مادري ماعرفت اكتب الخبر عن نفسي  :embarrest: 
مع ان في منتدى اخر انتشر الخبر لكون صديقتي المقربه صاحبة المنتدى 
وكتبته بنفسها.. وفي منتدى ديرتي ايضا تم طرحه من فرحتهم ربي يسعدهم .. :toung: 
الخبر ....
انه من قلب هالشبكه الغاليه برزت كموهبه ادبيه قطيفيه استحقت ان تحتل زاويه في جريدة اليوم
هنا 
ههههههه عاد وشطارتكم  :wink:  دورو اي خبر واقرووه..يمكن صارت بين ايدكم نسخه من الجريده
وما قريتوه ,, من يدري ؟  :wondering: 
هالصفحه بالذات من الجريده احتفظت فيها ملموسه ( ورق ) والكترونيه في مفضلتي
لأني اعتبرها كنز لا يقدر بثمن .. بالنسبه لي.. :cheesy:  
هالحدث كان بمثابة نقطة تحول عالمي في حياتي 
اعتبرها ولا اروع مستحيل انساها
وطبعا كل الفضل بعد الله تعالى
الى هالشبكه الغاليه على قلبي..

وبعد عدة شهور
كبر قسم التصاميم...
وقسمته لـ 3 اقسام
وطلعو المبدعين والمبدعات الناشئين والفنانين بمختلف المستويات منهم متواصل معانا عالخط دايما ومنهم حسب المناسبات..
زملائي في الأشراف في المقدمه.:
شبل الطفوف
شوق المحبة
والمبدعين:
مياس
ونة حزن
جنة الحسين
علي المسقلب
عبدالله الشيخ
يوسف عبدالله
عبير الجنان
كبرياء
قيثارة روح
على سلالم الأبداع يرتقون خطوه فخطوه.. احييهم من قلب:
همس الصمت
دمعه عالسطور
شمعة الوادي
بو العز
سجينة الآهات
عواميه صفوانيه
قمر دنياي 
واعذروني اذا نسيت احد ...
كلكم مبدعين ومبدعات...
مممممم

نعست عفر 
تالي باكمل
<< والله حاله وياش..  
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..

آخر محطه لي اليوم .. وآخر رد هنا..
قصيره رحلتي كثيرا.. كتقصيري مؤخرا لهذا الصرح
احاول جاهده ان اعطيه شيئا من وقتي
ولا ابخل عليه بأي مجهود
فهو يستحق مني ذلك بل واكثر..

فهو كون فسيح يحوي الكثير من النجوم المتألقه والمبدعه.. والتي تتنافس فيما بينها بكل جديد ومفيد
وايضا ( لذيذ )  :rolleyes: 

لا يسعني في هذا الرد الا ان اقدم اعتذراي لكل انسان صدرت مني في حقه اي كلمه او كانت صراحتي في يوم ما سببا لزعله او لئن يحمل علي في قلبه ..
اعذرو اميره..
فهي رغم صراحتها.. التي قد تصل الى التجريح احيانا 
ورغم عدم سكوتها عن اي شيء لا يعجبها
الا انها عفويه وبسيطه ... قلبها كبير ومتسع 
وتحمل من الحب مثقال الجبال لمن يستحق ذلك ..

ايضا اقدم شكري لكل من دعمني وشجعني وساعدني للوصول الى اعلى المستويات ..
بدءا بالأداره اخينا شبكه .. وبلا نهايه لكل عضو فعال في هذا المنتدى الغالي..

اكاليل عرفاني لكم جميعا..
وخالص ودي .. ودعائي .. وتقديري

اعذرو قصور حرفي هنا.. فلم احبب التكلف بقدر ما احببت ان اكون على سجيتي المعتاده
ببساطتي وعفويتي نثرت لكم شيئا هنا.... :embarrest: 
واعذروني لعدم ذكر اسماء خارج قسمي  فكلكم على الرأس تيجان 
ولكن اخشى ان اغفل عن احدكم ,, يكون جديرا بأن لا ينسى..
رحله ممتعه للمشرف او المشرفه من بعدي..

شاكرة لكم هذا الطرح
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

في هذه الصفحة رأيتُ خفةً للظل تُرافق صاحبتها أينما ذهبت ،،

عفوية ،،، صريحة كما ذكرتِ ،،

استمتعتُ كثيراً أثناء قراءتي لكل محطة من محطات تواجدكِ هنا ،،   

دعواتي لكِ عزيزتي ،،، بتقدم مُستمر ،،

ورقي لامحدود في مجالك الابداعي ،،،

وتوفيق من ربٍ كريم ،،


تقبلي توقفي هنا ،،


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

فكره روعه موفقين ~

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اميرة المرح* 

*يعطيش الف عآفيه ياالغلآ ع التلبيه ،*

*وهالمره مُشرفنآ او مُشرفتنآ بيتوآجد معنآ بعد الإختبآرآت *_* ..*

*يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،*

*تحيآتي*

*ملآمح*

----------

